# Chris Christensen Group Buy 2012 CLOSED!!



## Rowan

It might help if people post what they want here so we can determine what is needed to complete a case _and_ what people are interested in buying. That really helped for the last two orders! Members even stepped up and ordered certain items to complete the cases.  

Just a thought. And of course we can e-mail you our specific requests/orders.


----------



## Karma'sACat

Rowan said:


> It might help if people post what they want here so we can determine what is needed to complete a case _and_ what people are interested in buying. That really helped for the last two orders! Members even stepped up and ordered certain items to complete the cases.
> 
> Just a thought. And of course we can e-mail you our specific requests/orders.


That's fine! Like I said, I don't mind if they are posted here but would like a copy emailed to me and will post an updated list of what orders I have and what cases are complete/need to be completed every 3-4 days.


----------



## 3dogs

What considers a case of "shears". I would like to buy at least 2 pairs of shears. I will let you know which ones if you can tell me how many the group has to buy.


----------



## Rowan

3dogs said:


> What considers a case of "shears". I would like to buy at least 2 pairs of shears. I will let you know which ones if you can tell me how many the group has to buy.


Shears are one per case. There is no requirement on number of shears ordered or what type of shears are ordered.


----------



## Karma'sACat

3dogs said:


> What considers a case of "shears". I would like to buy at least 2 pairs of shears. I will let you know which ones if you can tell me how many the group has to buy.


Shears and Dryers are all 1 per case. So if you buy one, you have "completed" the case.


----------



## Rowan

Case items I'm interested in ordering. Anyone else?

#A020G: *Gold Series 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush* (12 per case)

#004: *Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8"* (12 per case)

#078: *After U Bathe* (64 oz) (4 per case)

#302: *Poodle Charm* (NEW!!) (12 per case)

Shears... (TBD) and I'm sure I'll add to my list!


----------



## wolfcub81

I am interested in the s100 Razor shaper shear, but I can't find it on the price list (am I overlooking it?)


----------



## Karma'sACat

wolfcub81 said:


> I am interested in the s100 Razor shaper shear, but I can't find it on the price list (am I overlooking it?)


I sent an email to check on it.


----------



## wolfcub81

Thanks! :adore:


----------



## tintlet

049 1 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(gal) 4 per case
067 2 Miracle Air 128 oz.(gal) 4 per case
KD160BL 1 Kool Dry Raptor Blue
KDHGR	1 Kool Dry Dryer Hanger 
302 2 Poodle Charm 12 per case
MTK 8 Maintenance System Kit 12 per case


----------



## Minnie

Rowan said:


> Case items I'm interested in ordering. Anyone else?
> 
> #A020G: *Gold Series 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush* (12 per case)
> 
> #004: *Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8"* (12 per case)
> 
> #078: *After U Bathe* (64 oz) (4 per case)
> 
> #302: *Poodle Charm* (NEW!!) (12 per case)
> 
> Shears... (TBD) and I'm sure I'll add to my list!


This was a great idea! Case item's I'm interested in ordering:

#078: *After U Bathe* (64 oz) (4 per case)

#131: *Kool Dry Mister* (12 per case)

#80 or #81 *Peace & Kindness* (12 per case) 4oz or 8oz

#48 *Mystic Ear Cleaner* (12 per case) 8oz

#16 *Miracle Air* (12 per case) 16oz

More likely coming soon


----------



## poodlesplease

I am totally new so I will have to look at brushes, combs, conditioners, shampoos, etc. Feel free to keep me in mind if you get close on cases of popular items, I could get a bottle or brush or so to help fill out the order and get a great deal.

But I know that I want a Kool Dry Raptor and possibly the Hose.

I am looking forward to the price list.

My first time for a group buy!


----------



## Kloliver

*Oh, the CARNAGE*

I will add on Rowan & Minnie's list


----------



## Kloliver

> Originally Posted by Rowan
> Case items I'm interested in ordering. Anyone else?
> 
> #A020G: Gold Series 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case)
> 
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case)
> 
> #078: After U Bathe (64 oz) (4 per case)
> 
> #302: Poodle Charm (NEW!!) (12 per case)
> 
> Shears... (TBD) and I'm sure I'll add to my list!





Minnie said:


> This was a great idea! Case item's I'm interested in ordering:
> 
> #078: *After U Bathe* (64 oz) (4 per case)
> 
> #131: *Kool Dry Mister* (12 per case)
> 
> #80 or #81 *Peace & Kindness* (12 per case) 4oz or 8oz
> 
> *#48 Mystic Ear Cleaner* (12 per case) 8oz.
> 
> #16 *Miracle Air* (12 per case) 16oz
> 
> More likely coming soon



I may have to scale down as I calculate the total (eek)
My groomer also has a list to give me.

ITEM#'s

032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz

041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz

042 OC Magic Foam
055 Show Off 128 oz
079 After You Bathe 128 oz

052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 10 oz
064 Silk Spirits 8 oz
068 Coatlink Coat Dressing *Qty 2

074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz

049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz REALLY wld love to try LP's if a GB is in the near(ish) offing?
081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz
067 Miracle Air 128 oz

A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold
A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple

000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb

KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple
KD900 Hold A Hose
131 Kool Dry Mister

T100 Purple Ring Side Tote
SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr *QTY 4


----------



## afkar

Never having done one of these before I am curious as to how much saving there is per item as I am not sure , given international postage, whether I would save enough to justify joining in. Also I assume that these items are found on the CC webpage so is that where I should go to look?
Thanks


----------



## Rowan

*PLEASE CHECK YOUR REQUESTS! Cut & Paste this post to add your name to list*

*BRUSHES & COMBS: *
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1),
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), 
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1),
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS: *
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), 
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1),*
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), 
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), 
#060 Miracle Air 16 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2) 

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), 
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4),

*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1),


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1),
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1),
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1),Lilah+Jasper (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1),
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),
#060 Miracle Air 16 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2),
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4),

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## Ladywolfe

I would love to join in on this. I sent a pm with some questions.


----------



## Jacknic

I would like 
Mystic Ear 128 oz (1)
round slicker brush (3)


----------



## Dolce and Louis

I want in I am going to look at the site now!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

*Added Jacknic's Items*

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1),
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1),
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1),Lilah+Jasper (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),
#060 Miracle Air 16 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2),
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4),

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## Rowan

afkar said:


> Never having done one of these before I am curious as to how much saving there is per item as I am not sure , given international postage, whether I would save enough to justify joining in. Also I assume that these items are found on the CC webpage so is that where I should go to look?
> Thanks --- *YES! http://www.chrissystems.com/pet-dog-cat-shampoo-conditioners.aspx *


It's hard to calculate precise savings. Do you have the price list? We can't post prices here but if you want the price list, PM me or Karma'sACat an e-mail address. 

I've had international orders with both CC and LP--Canada, New Zealand, Australia, England, etc. I think *Cailinriley's* postage was the most (Canada) and her package weighed just over 4 lbs so it had to go a different class (under 4 lbs is First Class and over is Priority Mail). She can tell you what she ordered but she had a mixture of products and brushes.

*Here are some examples by country (ETA: Karma may have more from past buys too!):*
Canada 2 lb/9 oz (First Class Parcel) = $11.70
Great Britain 2 lb/2.9 oz (First Class) = $19.45
Canada 4 lb/3.3 oz (Priority mail as it was over 4 lb) = $33.45
New Zealand 14.7 oz or 2 brushes (First Class) = $10.89
Canada 1 lb (First Class) = $5.58
Australia 9.30 oz (First Class) = $9.60

Rates have gone up since my last 4 buys too!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

Lilah+Jasper said:


> BRUSHES & COMBS:
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1),
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1),PoodlePowerBC (1)
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3)
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker PoodlePowerBC (1)
> 
> COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> 
> LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),
> 
> SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
> #032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1),Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> 
> EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2)
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1)
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),
> #060 Miracle Air 16 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
> 
> MISC:
> #302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2),
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4),
> 
> DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)


Order will be shipped to Washington  Thanks


----------



## Rowan

*BRUSHES & COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1),
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),
#060 Miracle Air 16 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2),
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4),

*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## RileysMommy

OK...I'm making my list...but, I'm so curious about this "poodle charm"! I cant find it on the website!! Where is it located, please??


----------



## minipoodlelover

Here's the poodle charm:
Spray Bottles and Other Grooming Accessories for Pet Grooming & Show Dogs

I'm making my list  and will add to it to help fill case quanities.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Updated to add poodle charm. More to come....

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1),
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),
#060 Miracle Air 16 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4),

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## fjm

Have prices changed since the price list you sent me earlier in the year, Rowan? And do you accept payPal?!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1),
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),
#060 Miracle Air 16 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4),

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## Rowan

fjm said:


> Have prices changed since the price list you sent me earlier in the year, Rowan? And do you accept payPal?!


We have a new price list. *Karma'sACat *is coordinating this buy and she does accept PayPal.  (I have your e-mail address somewhere and will fwd the new list.)


----------



## Ladywolfe

If anyone knows the discounted price for the Kool Dry Dog Dryer, could they please pm me the info? I would love the Raptor, but it is out of range for me right now. Thanks much.


----------



## dawns

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), 
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1)
#060 Miracle Air 16 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1) 

I will most likely be adding more, this is just what I know I needed to get.


----------



## RileysMommy

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), 
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), 
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1)
#060 Miracle Air 16 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## Karma'sACat

Guys, I am so sorry I've been MIA today. I've been stuck at various clinics all day seeing my doctor and getting an IV put in. I have cellulitis in my arm and have to have IV antibiotics for a while. My fever hasn't broken so I'm feeling crappy today but my doctors think that the meds should start working ASAP so I'll hopefully be back online tomorrow after my infusion.


----------



## Minnie

Karma'sACat said:


> Guys, I am so sorry I've been MIA today. I've been stuck at various clinics all day seeing my doctor and getting an IV put in. I have cellulitis in my arm and have to have IV antibiotics for a while. My fever hasn't broken so I'm feeling crappy today but my doctors think that the meds should start working ASAP so I'll hopefully be back online tomorrow after my infusion.


Hope you feel better soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), 
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), 
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1)
#060 Miracle Air 16 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rowan

*BRUSHES & COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), 
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), 
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1)
#060 Miracle Air 16 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1)

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2)

*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## Rowan

Karma'sACat said:


> Guys, I am so sorry I've been MIA today. I've been stuck at various clinics all day seeing my doctor and getting an IV put in. I have cellulitis in my arm and have to have IV antibiotics for a while. My fever hasn't broken so I'm feeling crappy today but my doctors think that the meds should start working ASAP so I'll hopefully be back online tomorrow after my infusion.


You just worry about taking care of yourself and we'll keep the thread nice and tidy for you!  I hope you feel better soon. Get some rest! :hug:


----------



## minipoodlelover

Karma'sACat said:


> Guys, I am so sorry I've been MIA today. I've been stuck at various clinics all day seeing my doctor and getting an IV put in. I have cellulitis in my arm and have to have IV antibiotics for a while. My fever hasn't broken so I'm feeling crappy today but my doctors think that the meds should start working ASAP so I'll hopefully be back online tomorrow after my infusion.


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## minipoodlelover

*BRUSHES & COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), 
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), 
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS*:
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1)
#060 Miracle Air 16 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete

*MISC:*#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2)

*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## Arborgale

Oooo, I want to jump in before cases start filling up. I'll add to this, but for right now put me down for... 

(1) #004 Poodle Buttercomb. 

(1) A5II	Mark II Small Slicker Brush	

Thanks for organizing this. I will email you also.


----------



## Rowan

*BRUSHES & COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), 
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker (12 per case) - PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1)
#060 Miracle Air 16 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2)

*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## SnorPuddel

*BRUSHES & COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1),
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1),
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
*
EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1)
#060 Miracle Air 16 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1),
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2)
*
DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
# SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve - SnorPuddel (1)


----------



## Minnie

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1),
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1),
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1)

MISC:#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
# SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve - SnorPuddel (1)


----------



## poodlesplease

Minnie said:


> BRUSHES & COMBS:
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1),
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), *Poodlesplease (1)*
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1)
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1)
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1)
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> 
> COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> 
> LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1)
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),
> 
> SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
> #032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
> #035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8),
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1),
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> 
> EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2)
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1), *Poodlesplease (1)*
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1)
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1)
> 
> MISC:#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1)
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2)
> 
> DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), *Poodlesplease (1)*
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), *PoodlesPlease (1)*
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> # SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve - SnorPuddel (1)



Maybe more I need to add a few things....


----------



## SnorPuddel

*BRUSHES & COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),
*
SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1),
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
*
EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2)
*
DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
# SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve - SnorPuddel (1)


----------



## Kloliver

I've added a couple of things to help others out as I probably won't have some desired items met in case quantities. 



SnorPuddel said:


> *BRUSHES & COMBS:*
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1) Kloliver (1)
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1) Kloliver (1)
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> 
> *LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1)
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),
> *
> SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
> #032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
> #035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1),
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
> *
> EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1)
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1)
> 
> *MISC:*
> #302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2)
> *
> DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> # SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve - SnorPuddel (1)


----------



## poodlegang

hello, I would also like to join the group but is it possible to send the products to Europe?Thx

1 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz.
1 Black on Black shampoo 16 oz.
1 Bottoms Up 16 oz.
1 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz.


----------



## poodlegang

sorry i forgot 

1 Spray Bottle with Double Action Trigger 1/2 L


----------



## Theo'sMom

I have added my items.


SnorPuddel said:


> *BRUSHES & COMBS:*
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush Theo's Mom (1)
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1)
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1)
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> 
> *LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
> #051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1)
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),
> *
> SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
> #032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
> #035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
> *
> EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
> #066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1)
> 
> *MISC:*
> #302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2)
> *
> DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> # SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve - SnorPuddel (1)


----------



## Rowan

*Yes, items can be shipped overseas!*

*BRUSHES & COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush Theo's Mom (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), 
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1)

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush Theo's Mom (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Jacknic

I would lilke to add to my order a 
Kool pup dryer in Lime Green
Air Spreader nozzel (1)
and a Kool Dry Mister (1)


----------



## Rowan

*Added Jacknic*

***Everyone: to add yourself to the order, merely cut and past the MOST RECENT post and add your information.* NOTE: The *Air Spreader Nozzles* are no longer available unless things have changed since November. I'm sure Karma will check!

*BRUSHES & COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush Theo's Mom (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), 
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Eclipse

Hi Rowan,

I sent Karma an email to the one she posted earlier since I am not sure how to do a PM on this forum. How can we obtain a price list? I am interested in the whole list, but am especially interested in the dryers and shears. Thank you,

Eclipse


----------



## Rowan

Eclipse said:


> Hi Rowan,
> 
> I sent Karma an email to the one she posted earlier since I am not sure how to do a PM on this forum. How can we obtain a price list? I am interested in the whole list, but am especially interested in the dryers and shears. Thank you,
> 
> Eclipse


At the top right of your screen, you'll see a note that says, "Welcome, Eclipse." Below that is the "Private Message" link. Click on that. (It should say that you have a message--it will be from me.) Just reply with your e-mail address and I'd be happy to forward the price list.


----------



## poodlegang

Thanks Rowan ,and could i also have the price list?


----------



## Rowan

poodlegang said:


> Thanks Rowan ,and could i also have the price list?


Sure thing--anyone who wants the price list just needs to PM me an e-mail address so I can forward it.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

Can someone suggest which color enhancing shampoo to use for Russell (brown) I'm guessing gold??Or Black?? Never mind ... reading helps


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush Theo's Mom (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker - PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Kloliver

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Can someone suggest which color enhancing shampoo to use for Russell (brown) I'm guessing gold??Or Black?? Never mind ... reading helps


Gold on Gold is a treatment within a shampoo to enrich gold, brown and red color tones. Works beautifully on dark multi-colored breeds such as German Shepherds and Belgian Sheepdogs. Intensifies gold, enhancing the depth of color in the coat, and enhances all warm colors, reds, browns, golds and tans.


----------



## Kloliver

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## lavillerose

Hope I am doing this right:

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## poodlesplease

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1),* poodlesplease (1)*
*#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
*
COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), *poodlesplease (2)*
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), *poodlesplease (1)*
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


*How does the total work, do we wait to pay you until we know if all of the cases we are in on will be completed? Or will you send us a total before we order? Sorry - first timer!*


----------



## Rowan

> Posted by *poodlesplease*:
> How does the total work, do we wait to pay you until we know if all of the cases we are in on will be completed? Or will you send us a total before we order? Sorry - first timer!


I'm not sure how *Karma'sACat* will handle this, but I'll tell you what I did when I coordinated the past two CC buys. 

Because we must order case quantities, I didn't send out totals until the order was complete and we knew what cases would be ordered. Members were great though and everyone pulled together to fill cases that weren't quite full. I sent out order summaries for approval and review (just to make sure I didn't miss anything). 

*Karma* will then have to calculate shipping from CC to her (which members will split) and then shipping from her to you. Dryers are separate in that they will ship straight from CC to the buyer and thus you'll only pay the one dryer shipping charge. 

So, in short, you won't know your total owed until the buy is closed and *Karma *has time to add everything up. Shipping is tricky to calculate--I always underestimated it and ended up paying the balance myself. 

I hope that helps! Hopefully *Karma *can tell you more about her plans once she's feeling better and is back online.


----------



## Kloliver

Rowan said:


> I'm not sure how *Karma'sACat*
> 
> So, in short, you won't know your total owed until the buy is closed and *Karma *has time to add everything up. Shipping is tricky to calculate--I always underestimated it and ended up paying the balance myself.
> 
> I hope that helps! Hopefully *Karma *can tell you more about her plans once she's feeling better and is back online.


Karma can take as muuuuuch time as she needs to feel better (as she will need her strength to make this a reality for all of us.) Heck, I'd personally take her chicken soup if she was local :act-up:


----------



## Rowan

Kloliver said:


> Karma can take as muuuuuch time as she needs to feel better (as she will need her strength to make this a reality for all of us.) Heck, I'd personally take her chicken soup if she was local :act-up:


It really is a _lot_ of work to coordinate these buys. My entire grooming room was full of boxes last time because the Les Poochs products arrived at the same time as the CC products. I felt like a grooming shop! LOL 

The sorting alone is exhausting and lugging all the parcel post shipments to the post office is downright excruciating. :afraid:


----------



## Nova

How does this work exactly? Is there a website or catalog you're looking at? I feel like I'm missing something important here.


----------



## Rowan

Nova said:


> How does this work exactly? Is there a website or catalog you're looking at? I feel like I'm missing something important here.


They do have print catalogs (I got mine this week) and a website. The dealer price list is not available on the website or catalog. It's for "dealers" only and I managed to get The Poodle Forum approved as a dealer when I coordinated the last two group buys. It was simply a matter of calling and asking. Basically, CC has suppliers throughout the US, for example Cherrybrook on the East Coast, who distribute their products. We were approved to "distribute" as well and thus can get the dealer prices.  

CC Website: Pet Shampoos and Conditioners used by Professional Show Dog Handlers

I hope that helps!


----------



## Nova

Thank you, it sure does.  I'll give that website a look-see.


----------



## judyf

I'd like to order a few things. Thanks for this great group buy.

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2),

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


Thanks, Judy F


----------



## Kloliver

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), poodlesplease (2) *one case complete - new case started- Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), poodlesplease (2) *one case complete - new case started- Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (2)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## tintlet

I added to the list

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (4), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), poodlesplease (2) *one case complete - new case started- Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (2)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Kloliver

BRUSHES & COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) 
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3)
#S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (2)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## poodlesplease

#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), *poodlesplease (1)*
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) 
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3)
#S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (2)

**** I wouldn't mind to go with one 1/2 liter and one 1 Liter if a second case doesn't fill for 1 liter bottles so that Judyf can get one. ****

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN


----------



## Ms Stella

Karma'sACat said:


> I'm organizing the group buy this time
> 
> You are welcome to post your order here but if possible, I would prefer it also be emailed to me at chihoulabull (at) gmail (dot) com so I have a copy elsewhere. I'm a spreadsheet kind of girl so it helps to be able to switch between my email and spreadsheet rather than the forum.
> 
> This time they will only do full cases, no halves. I will try and post updated case numbers every 3-4 days. Since I'm sure I will get quite a few orders this week so if you don't get a response immediately, don't worry.
> 
> I will accept Paypal, check and postal money orders for payment. With Paypal, please take in to consideration the fees. I believe if you select the "Gift" option, it adds the fee to your total.
> 
> I will leave this group buy open until April 5th.
> 
> EDIT: Shears and dryers are one item per case.


Karmascat..I sent an email a few days ago to you at the above address asking for the price list. I have not received it. Please send to [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Rowan

Ms Stella said:


> Karmascat..I sent an email a few days ago to you at the above address asking for the price list. I have not received it. Please send to [email protected]
> Thanks


I just sent it to you. *Karma'sACat* has been ill and hasn't been online.


----------



## minipoodlelover

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1)


*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1),
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) 
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3)
#S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (2)

*** I wouldn't mind to go with one 1/2 liter and one 1 Liter if a second case doesn't fill for 1 liter bottles so that Judyf can get one. ***

*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS*:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN


----------



## Pudel-Fan

BRUSHES AND COMBS
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) 
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2)
#S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (2)

*** I wouldn't mind to go with one 1/2 liter and one 1 Liter if a second case doesn't fill for 1 liter bottles so that Judyf can get one. ***

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN


----------



## Rowan

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) 
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2)
#S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (2)

*** I wouldn't mind to go with one 1/2 liter and one 1 Liter if a second case doesn't fill for 1 liter bottles so that Judyf can get one. ***

*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1)
#SJ223 Jasmine 7" straight shear - ROWAN (1)


----------



## SnorPuddel

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:
*#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1)
*
LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)
*
SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
*
EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1)
#S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (2)

*** I wouldn't mind to go with one 1/2 liter and one 1 Liter if a second case doesn't fill for 1 liter bottles so that Judyf can get one. ***

*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1)
#SJ223 Jasmine 7" straight shear - ROWAN (1)


----------



## CT Girl

SnorPuddel said:


> *BRUSHES AND COMBS:
> *#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1)
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)*
> LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
> #051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)
> *
> SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
> #032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
> #035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1)
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
> *
> EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
> #066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started
> 
> *MISC:*
> #302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1)
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1)
> #S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (2)
> 
> *** I wouldn't mind to go with one 1/2 liter and one 1 Liter if a second case doesn't fill for 1 liter bottles so that Judyf can get one. ***
> 
> *DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1)
> #SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
> #SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1)
> #SJ223 Jasmine 7" straight shear - ROWAN (1)


I am adding on too.


----------



## Rowan

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1)
#S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (2)

*** I wouldn't mind to go with one 1/2 liter and one 1 Liter if a second case doesn't fill for 1 liter bottles so that Judyf can get one. ***

*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ223 Jasmine 7" straight shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ206 Jasmine 6” Trimmer shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## judyf

Thanks for the offer, Rowan. Put back your extra 1L, and let's hope another case fills up. I bet it will. 

I have 6 of the 1/2L ones, and love them. I thought the larger ones would be perfect for foliar feeding or pest control in my little greenhouse and elsewhere. I could probably use up to four of them. I will add to my order next week when things are less hectic around here. Thanks again for being so selfless.


----------



## Kloliver

judyf said:


> Thanks for the offer, Rowan. Put back your extra 1L, and let's hope another case fills up. I bet it will.
> 
> I have 6 of the 1/2L ones, and love them. I thought the larger ones would be perfect for foliar feeding or pest control in my little greenhouse and elsewhere. I could probably use up to four of them. I will add to my order next week when things are less hectic around here. Thanks again for being so selfless.


I'll bet that if cases are short, people will step up. I am already looking at multiples as alternates to some of my wish list items that no one seems to want this go around. Darn it, I REALLY want the 35mm gold pin brush *grin*


----------



## Rowan

judyf said:


> Thanks for the offer, Rowan. Put back your extra 1L, and let's hope another case fills up. I bet it will.
> 
> I have 6 of the 1/2L ones, and love them. I thought the larger ones would be perfect for foliar feeding or pest control in my little greenhouse and elsewhere. I could probably use up to four of them. I will add to my order next week when things are less hectic around here. Thanks again for being so selfless.


That wasn't me--sorry! I can't recall who posted that but I think it was *poodlesplease*.  

There's still plenty of time before the order closes and like *Kloliver *said, I'm sure members will step up to fill cases (like last time when you ended up with 3 or so brush cleaners).  (So don't give up hope on the 35mm brush, *Kloliver*!)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3)
#S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (2)

*** I wouldn't mind to go with one 1/2 liter and one 1 Liter if a second case doesn't fill for 1 liter bottles so that Judyf can get one. ***

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ223 Jasmine 7" straight shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ206 Jasmine 6” Trimmer shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## judyf

Well, my thanks go to whomever made the generous offer. This just illustrates what a great group of people we have on this list.


----------



## Minnie

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1),
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)*one case complete

#S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (2)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ223 Jasmine 7" straight shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ206 Jasmine 6” Trimmer shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## pixyia

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), Pixyia (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), Pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) 
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), Pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1) Pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), MINNIE (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3)
#S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (2)

*** I wouldn't mind to go with one 1/2 liter and one 1 Liter if a second case doesn't fill for 1 liter bottles so that Judyf can get one. ***

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ223 Jasmine 7" straight shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ206 Jasmine 6” Trimmer shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)*one case complete

#S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (2)

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ223 Jasmine 7" straight shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ206 Jasmine 6” Trimmer shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Rowan

*edited shear request ;-)*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)*one case complete
#S203 Tube of Shear Oil (12 per case)- Pudel-Fan (2)

*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)*one case complete


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

I removed the shear oil as I was the only one asking for it and since I am working myself up to ordering a shear and they come with oil I figured I would wait on that.


----------



## minipoodlelover

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS*:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)*one case complete


*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS*:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

* I'll add a 1 liter spray bottle to my order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one


----------



## plumcrazy

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)*one case complete


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

* I'll add a 1 liter spray bottle to my order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by minipoodlelover; Today at 01:25 PM. Reason: * add last line


----------



## Kloliver

This is a lot of work for one brave soul :cheers2: Karma'sACat :cheers2: so I hope no one minds me posting an easy reference update with cases that are close to completed.

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) **5 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1) ** 2 left
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1) ** 6 left
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1) ** 2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) ** 1 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) ** 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *one case complete
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) ** 3 left
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) ** 3 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one 
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *one case complete


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Dante's Mom

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),Dante's Mom (1)

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)Dante's Mom(1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1)Dante's Mom (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

*MISC:*#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1)Dante's Mom (1)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)*one case complete


*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:*#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Kloliver

This is a lot of work for one brave soul Karma'sACat so I hope no one minds me posting an easy reference update with cases that are close to completed.

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) **4 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1) ** 2 left
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1) ** 6 left
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1) ** 2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) ** 1 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ** 1 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *one case complete
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) ** 3 left
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) Dante's Mom (1) ** 1 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) ** 3 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one 
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *one case complete


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Dante's Mom

BRUSHES AND COMBS:#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),Dante's Mom (1)

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)Dante's Mom(1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1)Dante's Mom (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1)Dante's Mom (1)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)*one case complete


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) 
__________________


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by Dante's Mom; Today at 04:29 PM. Reason: corrected placement for my order!


----------



## plumcrazy

HOUSTON, WE HAVE A PROBLEM!!! I placed my order for a purple raptor and a purple ringside tote and when Dante's Mom copied this order from (somewhere?) my order disappeared! If you are going to add or change ANYTHING - you MUST USE THE MOST RECENT LIST or you will be losing people's orders!!!

Dante's Mom - from how far back did you copy and paste this list???

Barb



Dante's Mom said:


> BRUSHES AND COMBS:#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),Dante's Mom (1)
> 
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)Dante's Mom(1)
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1)
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> 
> LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1)
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)
> 
> SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
> #032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1)
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)Dante's Mom (2)
> #035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2)
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)Dante's Mom (2)
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2)
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1)
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1)Dante's Mom (1)
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (2)
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
> 
> EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
> #066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started
> 
> MISC:#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1)Dante's Mom (1)
> 
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1)#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1)
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)*one case complete
> 
> 
> DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> #SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
> #SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> __________________
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Last edited by Dante's Mom; Today at 04:29 PM. Reason: corrected placement for my order!


----------



## Kloliver

plumcrazy said:


> HOUSTON, WE HAVE A PROBLEM!!! I placed my order for a purple raptor and a purple ringside tote and when Dante's Mom copied this order from (somewhere?) my order disappeared! If you are going to add or change ANYTHING - you MUST USE THE MOST RECENT LIST or you will be losing people's orders!!!
> 
> Dante's Mom - from how far back did you copy and paste this list???
> 
> Barb


Yep, we do!

My last 2 posts included all of DM's order info ALONG with updated case quantities that were close to completion listed in red

I get that eventually that will get lost in colour buuuuuut I had hoped it wld last for at least a few minutes :act-up:

*THIS IS CURRENT & INCLUDES DM's order:*
_*
This is a lot of work for one brave soul Karma'sACat so I hope no one minds me posting an easy reference update with cases that are close to completed.

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) **4 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1) ** 2 left
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1) ** 6 left
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1) ** 2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) ** 1 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ** 1 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *one case complete
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1)** 2 left
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) ** 3 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one 
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *one case complete


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)*_


----------



## Dante's Mom

Weird, cause I copied the whole thing from post #98 which was the last post while I was making my list.


----------



## Dante's Mom

I was trying to move my order from the purple tote (mistake) to the poodle charm that I wanted instead.

I am sorry if I messed your list up.:disapointed:


----------



## plumcrazy

Dante's Mom said:


> I was trying to move my order from the purple tote (mistake) to the poodle charm that I wanted instead.
> 
> I am sorry if I messed your list up.:disapointed:


No problem! We have a CRACK team of proof readers and editors working on it! I just noticed that my treasured raptor dryer had dropped off the list when you changed it... not sure why since MY post was number 98 and my order was there at that time - We just need to make sure that it is always the very last list being used for additions/modifications, etc., and if someone starts to add or modify but it takes them more than a minute or two, they may need to check the thread again and make sure no one added anything in between that they missed while they were editing... Otherwise we could miss someone's order very easily! Thanks!

Carry on... 

Barb

Edited to add... Hey Dante's Mom!!! Check the last, most current list and make sure your tote/charm order is corrected. I changed it FROM the tote TO the charm - is that correct??


----------



## Rowan

On a positive note, *Karma'sACat* also wants individual orders via e-mail so hopefully that will ensure nothing is inadvertently left off the list. I sent individual orders to members for review/approval before finalizing and submitting to CC and I predict Karma will do the same. 

This ongoing list is to help us fill cases and to give others an idea as to what is being ordered, etc.  It would be helpful if everyone could periodically double check their requested items and update the list as needed. Sometimes people cross post as *Lilah+Jasper* noted earlier. 

Having coordinated two previous CC buys, I can attest to how much work goes into these things (not to mention stress). But we can make it easier on *Karma'sACat *by backstopping each other and checking our requested items on occasion.


----------



## Kloliver

Dante's Mom said:


> I was trying to move my order from the purple tote (mistake) to the poodle charm that I wanted instead.
> 
> I am sorry if I messed your list up.:disapointed:


Oh gosh, no need to apologise. It was caught quickly. Besides, i like colour coding *lol*

:act-up:


----------



## poodlegang

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) **4 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1) ** 2 left
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1) ,poodlegang(6)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1) ** 2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) ** 1 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *one case complete
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1)** 2 left
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) ** 3 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *one case complete


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1),
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Dante's Mom

plumcrazy said:


> No problem! We have a CRACK team of proof readers and editors working on it! I just noticed that my treasured raptor dryer had dropped off the list when you changed it... not sure why since MY post was number 98 and my order was there at that time - We just need to make sure that it is always the very last list being used for additions/modifications, etc., and if someone starts to add or modify but it takes them more than a minute or two, they may need to check the thread again and make sure no one added anything in between that they missed while they were editing... Otherwise we could miss someone's order very easily! Thanks!
> 
> Carry on...
> 
> Barb
> 
> Edited to add... Hey Dante's Mom!!! Check the last, most current list and make sure your tote/charm order is corrected. I changed it FROM the tote TO the charm - is that correct??


Yep, that's correct! Thanks.!  I was having a little trouble adding to the list and I might have accidently removed some of yours while taking too long as well! 
I see that I am listed for 2 of the round slickers when I only wanted one, but thats okay I can use 2 anyway. And if need be I will order another #000 buttercomb to help fill a case.
And now.... back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Kloliver

Dante's Mom said:


> I see that I am listed for 2 of the round slickers when I only wanted one, but thats okay I can use 2 anyway. And if need be I will order another #000 buttercomb to help fill a case.
> And now.... back to our regularly scheduled program.


LOL..... are you sure about 2 of the round slickers? I can quickly make the change as I'm about to ADD more (ugh- goodbye incidental budget)


----------



## Dante's Mom

Yeah, I'm sure. I have two cheap ones, and only one of those will my poos tolerate. The other one is way to stiff and sharp. This way hubby and I can brush at the same time instead of waiting.


----------



## Dolce and Louis

Do we have a price list yet? I would like to see one.


----------



## Kloliver

Dolce and Louis said:


> Do we have a price list yet? I would like to see one.


PM your e-dress & I can send it over.

SENT


----------



## Kloliver

Dante's Mom said:


> Yeah, I'm sure. I have two cheap ones, and only one of those will my poos tolerate. The other one is way to stiff and sharp. This way hubby and I can brush at the same time instead of waiting.


Excellent plan! Must remember to put that on the 'Honey-do' list


----------



## Dante's Mom

I pm'd you for a price list also...


----------



## Arborgale

Put me down for the last 2 poodle charms (#302)


----------



## lavillerose

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) **4 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), CT Girl (1) ** 2 left
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1) ,poodlegang(6)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), Pudel-Fan (1) ** 2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) ** 1 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *one case complete
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) one case complete
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) ** 3 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *one case complete


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Kloliver

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) ** 3 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1) 
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1) 
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) ** 1 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. Case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *one case complete
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) ** 3 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started- 


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## fairhavenmagick

Can someone please email me the price list? I emailed Karma before reading through that she's not feeling well.
It's fairhavenmagick at yahoo dot com. Thanks!


----------



## Rowan

fairhavenmagick said:


> Can someone please email me the price list? I emailed Karma before reading through that she's not feeling well.
> It's fairhavenmagick at yahoo dot com. Thanks!


Done!


----------



## poodlesplease

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) ** 3 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1) 
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1) 
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) ** 1 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. Case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *one case complete
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), *poodlesplease (1)*
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), *poodlesplease (1)*

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) ** 3 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started- 


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

*KLOLIVER, you and I should just move in together and save money on stuff, we have the same taste!*


----------



## CT Girl

poodlesplease said:


> BRUSHES AND COMBS:
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) ** 5 left
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1)
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) ** 3 left
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
> #011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> 
> LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
> #051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)
> 
> SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
> #032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> #035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)case complete
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. Case started-
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *one case complete
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
> #202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), *poodlesplease (1)*
> #205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), *poodlesplease (1)*
> 
> EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
> #066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started
> 
> MISC:
> #302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) ** 3 left
> * minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-
> 
> 
> DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
> #SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
> #SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> 
> *KLOLIVER, you and I should just move in together and save money on stuff, we have the same taste!*


I added one more thing.


----------



## Pudel-Fan

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) ** 3 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1) 
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1) 
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)*case completed
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. Case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *one case complete
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) ** 3 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started- 


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

CT help me here. You and I were posting at the same time. I added Thick N Thicker Gel 8 oz jar. But I can't figure out what you added as you have your name on a number of end items.

Edited: OK CT Girl I think I found it...Was it the last maintance system kit. If so, I added your name. Check to make sure it's OK.


----------



## plumcrazy

To those who are getting the Kool Dry Hanger... I noticed in the catalog that it comes pre-attached to the dryer - I'm wondering if it's worth it to have it attached even if I don't ever hang it - I'm just not sure if I will want to hang it someday or not... If I don't ever hang it, will the hanger be in the way or non-invasive??

The price is a non-issue, especially considering the cost of the dryer - I'm just wondering if I'll be glad I got one or regret it... 

Does anyone have a dryer with the hanger attached?? TIA!

Barb


----------



## CT Girl

Pudel-Fan said:


> CT help me here. You and I were posting at the same time. I added Thick N Thicker Gel 8 oz jar. But I can't figure out what you added as you have your name on a number of end items.
> 
> Edited: OK CT Girl I think I found it...Was it the last maintance system kit. If so, I added your name. Check to make sure it's OK.


Sorry I was confusing. You are correct it is the last maintance kit to make the box.


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Lol, you are not confusing CT Girl, I am the one confused! The list has gotten long and I was trying to scroll through as fast I could so someone else wouldn't post from my incorrect list and I saw your name at the end of several items and had to keep checking back at the list before us to see what was new. Good practice for me, .


----------



## Minnie

plumcrazy said:


> To those who are getting the Kool Dry Hanger... I noticed in the catalog that it comes pre-attached to the dryer - I'm wondering if it's worth it to have it attached even if I don't ever hang it - I'm just not sure if I will want to hang it someday or not... If I don't ever hang it, will the hanger be in the way or non-invasive??
> 
> The price is a non-issue, especially considering the cost of the dryer - I'm just wondering if I'll be glad I got one or regret it...
> 
> Does anyone have a dryer with the hanger attached?? TIA!
> 
> Barb


I have the Kool Dry Dryer w/ Hanger. The only reason I purchased it with is that you cannot purchase it later if you decide you want to hang it. The issue with having the attachment is that if you have a specific spot you wish to store the dryer you need to account for the hanger on the back. If this is not an issue I'd purchase it with just to have the flexibility.


----------



## fairhavenmagick

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)** 4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) ** 3 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1) 
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1) 
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)*case completed
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. Case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *one case complete
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - new case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) ** 3 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started- 


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Minnie

DELETED -Cross posted


----------



## Kloliver

poodlesplease said:


> *KLOLIVER, you and I should just move in together and save money on stuff, we have the same taste!*


My :angel: husband is very supportive of your idea *lol*

*Will the Kool Dryer Hanger hang the Raptor?*


BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) ** 4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) ** 3 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1) 
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started- 
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1) 
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. Case started- 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. Case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. Case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) ** 3 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started- 


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Kloliver

Minnie said:


> I have the Kool Dry Dryer w/ Hanger. The only reason I purchased it with is that you cannot purchase it later if you decide you want to hang it. The issue with having the attachment is that if you have a specific spot you wish to store the dryer you need to account for the hanger on the back. If this is not an issue I'd purchase it with just to have the flexibility.


Minnie, would you be able to snap & post a pic so we can get an idea of what you mean. Is it obtrusive while sitting on a shelf? Is it removable?


----------



## afkar

I'd like to add a poodle buttercomb & fine/coarse comb to the order list please.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

afkar said:


> I'd like to add a poodle buttercomb & fine/coarse comb to the order list please.


BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) ** 3 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) ** 3 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. Case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. Case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. Case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) ** 3 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## TTUSpoo

I just FAILED trying to add my name to list to the big list- So before I royally screw up the "master list" can someone add this in too?

Order:
A035G 35mm Oval Pink Brush Gold Series 
A040 20MMoval wood pink brush large 
A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker 
004 9 5/8 Poodle Buttercomb 

052 Ice on Ice Concentrate

SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Adding on TTUSpoo's items*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1)** 2 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. Case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. Case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. Case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - new case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) 
__________________
My


----------



## plumcrazy

Kloliver said:


> *Will the Kool Dryer Hanger hang the Raptor?*


I'm SOOOOO glad you asked this!! :doh: I was assuming since it is the "Kool Dry Hanger" it would fit on the "Kool Dry" _or _the "Kool Dry Raptor", but luckily I have the hard copy CC catalog here so I double checked...

The note by the Wall Mount Hanger Option says, "Hanger Mount option available for Kool Dry Dryers only"

I'm glad I didn't order it! :lol: I'm getting the Raptor!

The Raptor might just be a bit too heavy to hang at 19 pounds, but what the heck to *I* know???


----------



## Kloliver

*Adding Lilah+Jasper's items & changing mine (again)*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#032 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Changing ounces of clarifying shampoo*

Since I got left alone on the clarifying shampoo I changed to smaller bottle as I just wanted to try it out but thought I would help fill a case before.

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1),
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1),dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-


DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Rowan

> Posted by *Pudel-Fan*:
> Since I got left alone on the clarifying shampoo I changed to smaller bottle as I just wanted to try it out but thought I would help fill a case before.


*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-

*DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS*:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Karma'sACat

Hi everyone! 
I'm so sorry I have been out of touch for so long. The doctors didn't take in to account my nearly non-existent immune system when they estimated how long I'd be out of commission. I am healing but it is a painfully slow process and I'm not out of the woods yet. I've finished my IV antibiotics which have kept me exhausted and made my "brain fog" much worse. Because of that I have been unable to do any responding to emails, messages and texts but I have been getting them. 
I'm probably going to open the group buy for an extra week since I've been so out of touch. I'm hoping to start working through my emails and messages tomorrow but it's just going to depend on how much energy I have.
I appreciate everyone being so kind and patient with my illness. I know it is a bit scary when the organizer isn't around.
Please excuse any typos, autocorrect doesn't catch the, all


----------



## afkar

:biggrin1:Glad to hear you are feeling better! I am sure no one will mind if the list stays open for another week - all the more time to give in to temptation... I know I am still wavering about a couple more things


----------



## Kloliver

Karma'sACat said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm so sorry I have been out of touch for so long. The doctors didn't take in to account my nearly non-existent immune system when they estimated how long I'd be out of commission. I am healing but it is a painfully slow process and I'm not out of the woods yet. I've finished my IV antibiotics which have kept me exhausted and made my "brain fog" much worse. Because of that I have been unable to do any responding to emails, messages and texts but I have been getting them.
> I'm probably going to open the group buy for an extra week since I've been so out of touch. I'm hoping to start working through my emails and messages tomorrow but it's just going to depend on how much energy I have.
> I appreciate everyone being so kind and patient with my illness. I know it is a bit scary when the organizer isn't around.
> Please excuse any typos, autocorrect doesn't catch the, all


No apologies needed Karm'asACat. I am glad you are feeling somewhat better. Get lots of rest & recuperate. :nurse: We'll be right here when you're ready.


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Karma'sACat, glad to hear you are doing better. Please take care of your health first and don't worry about the group buy. Everyone is really pitching in to answer questions, send out price lists and keep the ongoing order list up to date. So things should be in pretty good shape when you are feeling better.

Knowing you haven't been feeling well, I haven't e-mailed you with anything that I am planning to order, figuring the list is in flux and that I will e-mail you at the end with my final order when I see which of the things I want are going to fill cases. I assume everyone else is doing the same. I know that will mean a flood of e-mails at the end but hope it saves you having to keep track of all the changes we are making in the orders until things take final shape.

Thanks for doing this. :adore:


----------



## Rowan

*Karma'sACat*:
Take care of yourself! 

This is just a suggestion but one that will save you a lot of headache and time. (I also e-mailed you about this.) 

This is just what worked for me the last two times as the CC orders were huge!

I used the final "order" post from the thread to compile the order via Excel. I then cut & pasted from my spreadsheet and e-mailed orders out to individual members for review/confirmation. It was easy enough to prepare a spreadsheet based on this list and saved me from being buried under an avalanche of e-mail messages. (Easier for me to look at one list versus twenty-plus e-mail messages.) This way you're only receiving "confirmation" messages via e-mail and can then check people off as they respond.

In fact, I can give you my spreadsheet from last time--we have many repeat participants. I'll delete those who aren't so you only have the usernames, e-mail addresses, mailing addresses of those who are participating. (Of course I only have usernames and most e-mail addresses for those who are participating for the first time as they provided this when requesting the price list.)

I hope that helps. Let me know and I'll do what I can to make this easier for you since you so kindly volunteered!


----------



## Tucker57

I added my name to a fine/coarse buttercomb. I'm thinking about whether I want to add a shampoo/conditioner and/or a pair of shears....how long will this buy stay open?





Rowan said:


> *BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1), Tucker57(1)
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
> #011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> #072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> *LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
> #051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)
> 
> *SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
> #031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> #035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
> #202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> *EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
> #066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started
> 
> *MISC*:
> #302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
> * minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-
> 
> *DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS*:
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
> #SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> #SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Rowan

Tucker57 said:


> I added my name to a fine/coarse buttercomb. I'm thinking about whether I want to add a shampoo/conditioner and/or a pair of shears....*how long will this buy stay open?*


Per the opening post it closes on April 5th. (???)


----------



## tintlet

added a fine /coarse buttercomb

Originally Posted by Rowan View Post
BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## tintlet

addded 2 gallons of clean start...

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-

DRYERS/Accessories and SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
__________________


----------



## Tucker57

Sorry - the thread got so long so quickly, I don't think I ever read the opening post - thanks Rowan! 

Can anyone weigh in on opinions about scissors? As you can see from my signature photos, I have two spoos. I groom the silver myself (as you can tell!), but have been taking Stella to a groomer every few months with only intermediate clean-ups myself.

I currently have a pair of DublDuck(sp??) straight shears (8", I think). I'm thinking of getting one new pair of shears - either an 8" curved or a short trimmer (I currently use a super-cheap pair of trimmers for around the face, feet and ears for spots I miss with the clippers).

So my questions are:

Trimmer - there is a 5.5" original series and a 6" Jasmine series for the same price. I'm doing spoos. Any advice on which one would be better? Visually, the Jasmine series is much showier, which makes me question whether the quality is as good as the original. The Jasmine's are beautiful, but I would rather have a higher quality, especially since I will probably need them sharpened fairly often (will likely be used more often on dirty hair).

Curved: Same question, really - Jasmine vs original. Jasmine says "extra curve," but I have no sense of what that would mean in actual practice. The originals are a little bit more expensive, but not enough to matter to me if I decide I want the curved shears. On the other hand, I'm less likely to use them on dirty hair, so probably wouldn't need to get them sharpened as often. 

I have questions about shampoos and conditioners, too, but I'll save them for another post!

Thanks in advance to anyone with scissor advice!


----------



## Rowan

*@Tucker57*:

She said she'd extend it a week so I'm not sure if that means the 12th or not. 

As for shears, the Jasmine shears appear to be the same quality steel as the Original Series short shank shears. Regardless of which shear you purchase, if you register them with CC, you get free sharpening for life. (You just pay $8.50 shipping/handling each time.)



> Lifetime Shear Sharpening
> 
> Your Chris Christensen Shear will be sharpened by Chris Christensen Systems' factory for free, as long as your shears are able to be sharpened by our factory. You may send them to us as many times as you want for sharpening. Please be aware that there will be a nominal fee of $8.50 for shipping, handling and insurance.


I look at it this way in terms of "steel quality"/price:

Original Short Shank shears & Jasmine shears
Celestial shears
Denali shears

You can get a good deal here if you want a both a curved / straight pair of Jasmine shears and the trimmers, which you get free with purchase. It's cheaper than ordering both at dealer prices (thanks Megan and Dawns): Chris Christensen Jasmine Shears INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL - Cherrybrook

I have both the Original Short Shank shears and the Celestial Shears. There is a difference but I only use them on clean hair. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## minipoodlelover

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS*:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (1) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)


----------



## Tucker57

Thanks, Rowan, but I can't find the deal you mention listed on the site....am I missing something, or do you think it expired?


----------



## Rowan

Tucker57 said:


> Thanks, Rowan, but I can't find the deal you mention listed on the site....am I missing something, or do you think it expired?


Hhhmm, it was supposed to be valid through the end of March! Maybe it did expire or they ran out of the trimmers (it did say "_while supplies last_").


----------



## judyf

I'll go ahead and close out the 1L spray bottles, if nobody else wants one.


BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
minipoodlelover is offline Report Post Reply With Quote


----------



## judyf

judyf said:


> I'll go ahead and close out the 1L spray bottles, if nobody else wants one.
> 
> 
> BRUSHES AND COMBS:
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
> #011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> #072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
> #051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1)
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)
> 
> SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
> #031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
> ** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2)
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> #035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
> #202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
> #066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started
> 
> MISC:
> #302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started.
> * minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one *** I will be happy to buy them, minipoodlelover.
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-
> 
> DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
> #SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> #SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> minipoodlelover is offline Report Post


----------



## Sookster

*Added my order*

I may have more in a day or so and will add those then as well as email KarmaCat my totals. I added the 64oz of White On White but if no one else wants that then I will go with the 128 oz to help make that case. Also added another Ready to Use Ice on Ice spray. 

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started.
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one *** I will be happy to buy them, minipoodlelover. 
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started- 

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
[/QUOTE]


----------



## dawns

I have added a few other items

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (1), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) ** 2 left
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started.
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one *** I will be happy to buy them, minipoodlelover. 
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started- 

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)


----------



## minipoodlelover

judyf - that's great, I'm glad you can use them. I already have the 1/2 liter spray bottle and am fine with that


----------



## Arborgale

I'll take one of these too!

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker 

Thanks!


----------



## Rowan

Arborgale said:


> I'll take one of these too!
> 
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker
> 
> Thanks!


Per the website, they were designed by top poodle people! 



> The round slicker brush was designed by top poodle people. It has an ergonomically designed handle for ease of maneuvering, and does not leave lines behind.


----------



## Rowan

*Added Arbogale's brush*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1) ** one case complete
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started.
** minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one *** I will be happy to buy them, minipoodlelover.* 
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started- 

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)


----------



## Kloliver

OMG! Thank goodness I don't have kids, I can't imagine my spendings for a 2 legged!

My fave new quote found on the IOD site:

*"I wonder if other dogs think poodles are members of a weird religious cult"
- Rita Rudner*

Should that read....

"I wonder if other people think _poodle owners_ are members of a weird religious cult"
- Rita Rudner


----------



## minipoodlelover

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) *4 left
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1) ** one case complete
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS*:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *2 needed
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *2 needed

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started.
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started- 

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)


----------



## Minnie

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1)
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) *4 left
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1) ** one case complete
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS*:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *2 needed
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *2 needed

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started.
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started- 

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)


----------



## Minnie

Oh no!!!! I lost my Poodle Buttercomb :afraid: and it worked wonders on my toy poodle....

As the case is complete for the Poodle Buttercomb - would the 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb work similar to the other one?

I am so mad at myself for loosing my favorite comb!


----------



## Kloliver

Minnie said:


> Oh no!!!! I lost my Poodle Buttercomb :afraid: and it worked wonders on my toy poodle....
> 
> As the case is complete for the Poodle Buttercomb - would the 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb work similar to the other one?
> 
> I am so mad at myself for loosing my favorite comb!


from the site:

#000 Buttercomb 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse long spine, 1 1/16" teeth length, teeth spaced 11 per inch, other half 8 per inch

soooo, teeth length 1-1/16 + 8 & 11 teeth/ in
vs 
1-1/2" 5 teeth/ inch

#004 Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" long spine, All coarse teeth, 9 1 1/4" teeth spaced at 5 per inch. Ideal for fluffing and setting up scissored coats.


----------



## afkar

Minnie I am quite willing to cede my poodlecomb order to you if there isn't enough interest for a second case & I will just take the fine/coarse comb since my three are kept short coated & I usually use a fine/coarse comb anyway. Besides if I don't spend on it I can justify some peace & kindness instead.


----------



## canichita

Could somebody PM the price list? I missed the last group buy,dont want to miss this one.Thanks.


----------



## wolfcub81

Was there ever a reply back from CC on the dealer price for the Razor Shaprer Shears?


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

I tried to email the OP with questions, but obviously they are more than busy (understandable)! Does anyone have time to help me with explaining how this group buy works?

Where are prices? 

How is shipping done/figured out? 

When is the average time one would expect to receive products?

Do you just copy and paste the above list and then paypal money over to have your order confirmed?

I'm sure there are more questions, but you guys get the idea..

Rebecca


----------



## Kloliver

canichita said:


> Could somebody PM the price list? I missed the last group buy,dont want to miss this one.Thanks.


Pls PM me w/ your edress & request so I can send it 
:act-up:


----------



## Kloliver

wolfcub81 said:


> Was there ever a reply back from CC on the dealer price for the Razor Shaprer Shears?


 Unless noted in the list, 1= a case, ie/shears, dryers etc



canichita said:


> Could somebody PM the price list? I missed the last group buy,dont want to miss this one.Thanks.


Everyone, Pls PM me w/ your edress & request so I can send it. 
:act-up:



pgr8dnlvr said:


> I tried to email the OP with questions, but obviously they are more than busy (understandable)! Does anyone have time to help me with explaining how this group buy works?
> 
> Where are prices?
> 
> How is shipping done/figured out?
> 
> When is the average time one would expect to receive products?
> 
> Do you just copy and paste the above list and then paypal money over to have your order confirmed?
> 
> I'm sure there are more questions, but you guys get the idea..
> 
> Rebecca


Hi, pls take the time to read the thread from the beginning. Any unanswered questions can be re-addressed then. Sound fair?:act-up:


----------



## canichita

Got it,thanks so much!


----------



## Kloliver

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Do you just copy and paste the above list and then paypal money over to have your order confirmed?Rebecca


When you know what you'd like to order, you copy the MOST RECENT list . Paste it as your own reply. Add your name to items on the list or feel free to add your own items along with your name. At the top, it's best if you list what you'd like so we can make sure it made it to the group list correctly. When you have decided once & for all your must haves, you will email your list to Karma'sACat.


----------



## Rowan

wolfcub81 said:


> Was there ever a reply back from CC on the dealer price for the Razor Shaprer Shears?


Hey, there! 
Karma's been "offline" due to an unexpected complication with her illness. She hasn't been able to check/respond to e-mail messages. In the meantime, I'll shoot my POC an e-mail and see if I can get an answer. 



> Posted by *pgr8dnlvr*:
> I tried to email the OP with questions, but obviously they are more than busy (understandable)! Does anyone have time to help me with explaining how this group buy works? Please see first post in thread for explanation. To qualify for dealer prices, most items must be purchased in case quantities. That's why you'll see posts with items listed plus members who want that item. Smaller sized products are 12 per case, larger sizes (64 oz/gallon) are 4 per case. Brushes/combs are 12 per case. Shears/dryers are one per case, etc. So, decide what you want and then cut & paste the most recent list and add your name and quantity desired. It's a group effort! Once the order is closed and hopefully all cases are full, Karma will tally up the amounts owed plus shipping and let everyone know their damage.
> 
> Where are prices? See *Kloliver's *post. You can PM me/her with an e-mail address if you want the price list.
> 
> How is shipping done/figured out? Shipping is calculated here: Postage Price Calculator I used Regional Priority Mail for items that will fit in the A/B zone boxes and Parcel Post for larger items. Shipping will depend upon your location in proximity to Karma. Members split the shipping from CC to Karma's house.
> 
> When is the average time one would expect to receive products? It depends on how long it takes Karma to sort and repackage the products. This is very time consuming as these orders are large. I'm speaking from experience! You also have to print off the labels via Postal website (pain in the butt) and then lug the Parcel Post packages to post office. Shipping times vary by location (obviously). Also, items are often backordered--especially popular ones.
> 
> Do you just copy and paste the above list and then paypal money over to have your order confirmed? Don't send any money to Karma until she has closed the order and calculated totals. She won't know if cases are full until that time nor can she calculate shipping until she has everyone's information, to include shipping address and items ordered for shipping weight.
> 
> I'm sure there are more questions, but you guys get the idea..


Rebecca--I can answer most of these based on coordinating the previous two CC buys. However, Karma'sACat may do things differently. Patience is the key with these buys, and please keep in mind that coordinators volunteer to do this on their own time. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## Kloliver

Karma'sACat said:


> I'm organizing the group buy this time
> 
> You are welcome to post your order here but if possible, I would prefer it also be emailed to me at chihoulabull (at) gmail (dot) com so I have a copy elsewhere. I'm a spreadsheet kind of girl so it helps to be able to switch between my email and spreadsheet rather than the forum.
> 
> This time they will only do full cases, no halves. If you don't get a response immediately, don't worry.
> 
> I will accept Paypal, check and postal money orders for payment. With Paypal, please take in to consideration the fees. I believe if you select the "Gift" option, it adds the fee to your total. *[Details to follow after the order closes & KAC can calculate everything]*
> 
> 
> EDIT: Shears and dryers are one item per case. I will leave this group buy open until April 12th.





Rowan said:


> It's hard to calculate precise savings. Do you have the price list? We can't post prices here but if you want the price list, PM me or Karma'sACat an e-mail address.
> 
> I've had international orders with both CC and LP--Canada, New Zealand, Australia, England, etc. I think *Cailinriley's* postage was the most (Canada) and her package weighed just over 4 lbs so it had to go a different class (under 4 lbs is First Class and over is Priority Mail). She can tell you what she ordered but she had a mixture of products and brushes.
> 
> *Here are some examples by country (ETA: Karma may have more from past buys too!):*
> Canada 2 lb/9 oz (First Class Parcel) = $11.70
> Great Britain 2 lb/2.9 oz (First Class) = $19.45
> Canada 4 lb/3.3 oz (Priority mail as it was over 4 lb) = $33.45
> New Zealand 14.7 oz or 2 brushes (First Class) = $10.89
> Canada 1 lb (First Class) = $5.58
> Australia 9.30 oz (First Class) = $9.60
> 
> Rates have gone up since my last 4 buys too!


*BUMPED pertinent info from the start of this thread.*


----------



## Rowan

*Info needed*

I'm preparing the order spreadsheet to save *Karma'sACat *some trouble. Would the following members please send me (via PM/e-mail) the requested information. I apologize if you already provided this information to me, but I had to delete most of my PMs because of space issues! I think some of you rec'd the price list from PM so I never had your info in the first place. 

Note: I'm only logging full case items thus far. Other members will be added as cases are completed so don't worry! 

*Snorpuddel *- name/mailing address
*PoodlePowerBC *- name/mailing address
*Theo's Mom* - name/mailing address
*Dante's Mom* - e-mail address/name/mailing address
*afkar *- name/mailing address
*Riley's Mommy* - e-mail address/name/mailing address
*Arborgale *- e-mail address/name/mailing address
*Fairhavenmagick *- name/mailing address
*poodlesplease *- e-mail address/name/mailing address
*TTUSpoo *- name/mailing address
*poodlegang *- e-mail address/name/mailing address
*lavillerose *- e-mail address/name/mailing address
*Pixyia *- your current address (I know you moved at one point!)


----------



## Arborgale

Rowan, Just saw your reply back to me on the Round Head Slicker. I thought I'd better get in on some slicker that had a chance to make a case as what I have now, Rosie HATES! 

I had always used some cheap slicker for Ruby and it worked ok. It did the job. When we got Rosie (mpoo), I had been lurking here for a while and our breeder recommended CC Mark II if we only were to get 1 brush. That is why I put that on the list. It seems I have no chance of getting it with this group buy, which is ok. 

I am sure you and others here have used both or at least the Mark II. What is the difference between the two. Will the round head be ok for me if it is my only slicker? Thanks!


----------



## Rowan

Arborgale said:


> Rowan, Just saw your reply back to me on the Round Head Slicker. I thought I'd better get in on some slicker that had a chance to make a case as what I have now, Rosie HATES!
> 
> I had always used some cheap slicker for Ruby and it worked ok. It did the job. When we got Rosie (mpoo), I had been lurking here for a while and our breeder recommended CC Mark II if we only were to get 1 brush. That is why I put that on the list. It seems I have no chance of getting it with this group buy, which is ok.
> 
> I am sure you and others here have used both or at least the Mark II. What is the difference between the two. Will the round head be ok for me if it is my only slicker? Thanks!


I've never used any of the CC slickers--just Les Poochs---but thought I'd try the round one. Don't give up hope yet on the Mark II as numerous members requested the price list and haven't "signed up" yet. At least you'll have the #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker.


----------



## Jacknic

As you might have seen i ordered THREE round slickers. I LOVE them, already have one I stepped on and bent up pretty bad. My daughter bought it for me for Mother's Day and I asked "why round" she said "it covers more area." Well it does but is easy on your hands and not such a big heavy brush. The bristles are soft but will still pull the coat straight, and I used it on big standard show coat, the ergo handle is very easy on the hands and just my favorite of all time slicker brush -- and I have used one of the other Mark slickers along with the Les Pouch and multiple others.
PS the dogs don't hate it, even the puppies and Chinese cresteds!


----------



## Eclipse

*Adding items to list - Eclipse*

Hope I'm doing this right. I've added my items to the list and pasted it in below. I tried to add my items in green, don't know if that worked, but in summation I ordered a 27mm Fusion Groom Grip in purple, a 7 /12 inch buttercomb, 2 poodle charms and a purple Kool Pup dryer.

Thanks,

Eclipse

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), *Eclipse (1)*
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) *One case complete. New case started-
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1) Lilah+Jasper (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1), *Eclipse (1)*
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1) ** one case complete
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started- *Eclipse (2)*
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started.
* minipoodlelover will add a 1 liter spray bottle to her order if needed to help fill the case, but will hold off for now in case someone else wants one *** I will be happy to buy them, minipoodlelover. 
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started- 

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) -* Eclipse (1)*


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Minnie said:


> *BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
> 
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)
> 
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)
> 
> #A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
> 
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)
> 
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) *1 Left
> 
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1)*4 left
> 
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1) ** one case complete
> 
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> 
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)
> 
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left
> 
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
> 
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> 
> #072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> 
> *LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS*:
> #051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)
> 
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)
> 
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-
> 
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)
> 
> 
> *SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
> #031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
> ** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
> 
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> 
> #035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)
> 
> #035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left
> 
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> 
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-
> 
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
> 
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> 
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-
> 
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-
> 
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
> 
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
> 
> #202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *2 needed
> 
> #205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *2 needed
> 
> 
> *EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)
> 
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-
> 
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)
> 
> #066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> 
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started
> 
> *MISC*:
> #302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started- Eclipse (2)
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started.
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-
> 
> *DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
> #SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> #SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> #S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)
> #KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)


So very sorry... Not sure how my name got on the comb/brush list - I really have no need for them this time around.

My list includes:
OC Magic Foam (1)
Miracle Air Gallon (2)
1/2 Liter Spayer (3)
After U Bathe 64oz (1)


----------



## Tucker57

Still trying to decide about scissors - if I want a pair of curved shears for my two spoos and want to stick with either Jasmine or original series, what size would folks recommend? There are so many choices - 8" extra curved, 8" curved, 9" extra curved, etc....I don't know which is the most logical choice for someone who has never used curved shears before.....


----------



## Rowan

Tucker57 said:


> Still trying to decide about scissors - if I want a pair of curved shears for my two spoos and want to stick with either Jasmine or original series, what size would folks recommend? There are so many choices - 8" extra curved, 8" curved, 9" extra curved, etc....I don't know which is the most logical choice for someone who has never used curved shears before.....


I like my 8" Curved Celestial Apollos and my 8" Curved Original Short Shank shears. My Mum is getting the Jasmine 7" extra curved shears so I'll be able to compare. She ordered the 7" straights from Cherrybrook and they appear to be the same weight if not a tad lighter than my Original short shanks. I don't think you can go wrong with either, but if the "extra" curve gives you pause, go with the Original short shank shears.


----------



## Rowan

*Group buy participants*

For the time being, please direct all questions to me regarding the group buy. If you need the price list, PM me or *Kloliver* your e-mail address and we'll get it to you. I've coordinated two of these CC buys so hopefully I can answer any questions you may have. 

Please keep *Karma'sACat* in your thoughts and send healing energy/prayers her way. She's dealing with a serious family emergency at present and can't respond to e-mails or post. This is on top of her own health scare last week so she's understandably stressed right now and has a lot on her mind. 

Keep adding to the cases as the buy won't close until April 5th as planned or perhaps a week later. *Karma'sACat* wanted me to thank everyone for their patience and for keeping the order post updated and squared away. 

Thank you!


----------



## deckclass

*Adding Item for Deckclass (Kool Dry Dryer)*

Hi, I am adding my order for one Kool Dry Dryer (Lime) as highlighted in green at the bottom of the list.

Thanks,

Mitch ([email protected])

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) *1 Left

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1)*4 left

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1) ** one case complete

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)


COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)


SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *2 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *2 needed


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started- Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started.
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Adding 1 round head slicker*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) *1 Left

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1)*4 left

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1) ** one case complete STARTED 2nd case Pudel-Fan (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)


COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)


SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *2 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *2 needed


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started- Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started.
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started-

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left
#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)


----------



## radiocricket

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1) **one case complete- new case started 

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *3 left

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1) ** one case complete

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)


*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)


*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)


*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started- Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)


Thanks!


----------



## afkar

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1) **one case complete- new case started

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *3 left

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1) ** one case complete

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)


COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)


SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started- Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)


----------



## radiocricket

Never mind- looks like it was caught! Thanks!

-Janice


----------



## cailinriley

Hi, Rowan. Many thanks for taking care of this thread while Karma'sACat is dealing with her health and family. When it rains, it pours...but why is it always the bad stuff that seems to cluster? Keeping Karma'sACat in my thoughts and prayers. Hope all turns out well, soon. 

I haven't added my name to this group buy, yet, but I'm seriously interested in getting a Kool Dry HVD from CC. I wonder if you, Rowan, or anyone else (especially in Canada) can answer my questions...

The dryers ship directly from CC, without passing through the group buy organizer, to avoid double shipping charges, right? Do participants get a shipping quote from CC before a final commitment to the buy? I'd hate to find out that my shipping cost doubles the price of the dryer, in the end. :-( 

Would the hose holder (and/or dryer hanger) ship directly from CC as well, or are they sent separately from the dryer? 

And what about warranty? One year? Has any buyer in Canada had a problem with their CC dryer? If so, how was the situation handled? 

Thanks for any help. The spoos were washed, this morning, and they'll still be quite wet until late this afternoon. I'd love to have a good (and relatively quiet) dryer to help speed up the process.


----------



## KristaLynn

*A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), afkar (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1) **one case complete- new case started

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *3 left

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1) ** one case complete - New Case Started - KristaLynn (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)


COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)


SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started- Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)


----------



## Minnie

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1) **one case complete- new case started

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *3 left

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1) ** one case complete - New Case Started - KristaLynn (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)


COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)


LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) *One case complete. 2nd case started-

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)


SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) *One case completed. New case started-

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *2nd case complete. New case started-

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) *One case complete. New case started-

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started-

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) *one case complete - new case started- dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2ND case complete - New case started - SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), * 3rd case complete - New case started

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) *One case complete. New case started- Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) *One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 4 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

Thanks to akfar's wonderful offer I have switcher her order of the poodle butter comb to my name :-D Thank you again Karen!!!!


----------



## Rowan

cailinriley said:


> The dryers ship directly from CC, without passing through the group buy organizer, to avoid double shipping charges, right? CORRECT Do participants get a shipping quote from CC before a final commitment to the buy? I DID GET QUOTES FROM HER BUT MORE THAN HALF WERE INCORRECT (BUT CLOSE)(I'd hate to find out that my shipping cost doubles the price of the dryer, in the end. :-(
> 
> Would the hose holder (and/or dryer hanger) ship directly from CC as well, or are they sent separately from the dryer? The hold a hose ships to me and then to the buyer. The hanger is attached to the dryer at CC and shipped with it. Note, when you buy a hanger it is attached to the dryer in factory.*
> 
> And what about warranty? One year? Has any buyer in Canada had a problem with their CC dryer? If so, how was the situation handled? I can't answer this one.





> * *Wall mount hanger option is available for the Kool Dry Dryer (not for the Kool Pup Dryer).* No assembly required. *Your Kool Dry will come assembled with a wall mount featur*e. Must be ordered at same time as Kool Dry. Available in black only.


 Note for those who ordered Raptors and the hangers. I need to confirm these fit the Raptor dryers because I have a feeling they don't.

Also, for those in Canada ordering dryers: shipping is outrageous if sent directly to Canada. Most of the Canadian buyers had their dryers delivered to a US address and picked it up. *Lotuslandspoos *can help you out on this angle. I believe there are one or two other Canadian members ordering dryers who are planning on doing the same.


----------



## Rowan

*updated totals*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) – 
*Case One complete*: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1) 
*Case Two started: *

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (1), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *3 left

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) - 
*Case One complete*: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1) 
*Case Two Started:* - KristaLynn (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS*:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) - 
*Case One complete:* KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) 
*Case Two started:*

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) – 
*Case One complete*: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1) 
*Case Two started:*

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) – 
*Case One complete:* ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) 
*Case Two started: *

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) - 
*Case One complete:* KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2) 
*Case Two started:* 

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) - 
*Case One complete*: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1) 
*Case Two started:* 

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) - 
*Case One complete:* KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1) 
*Case Two complete:* dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1) 
*Case Three complete*: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), 
*Case Four started: *

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) – 
*Case One complete:* ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2) 
*Case Two started:* Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) - 
*Case One complete: *poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2) 
*Case Two started*: radiocricket (2)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 4 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)


----------



## afkar

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started:

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *3 left

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started:

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started:

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 4 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
Rowan is offline Report Post Reply With Quote
I have added another fine/coarse comb


----------



## tintlet

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started:

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *3 left

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started:

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started:

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 3 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)


----------



## Olie

I received an email today and sent my order through email this afternoon to Ashley. 

052 12 Ice on Ice Concentrate (makes 2 gallons) 16 oz.

058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo

A027 12 27mm Oval Pin Brush Original

SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight


----------



## cailinriley

Rowan said:


> Also, for those in Canada ordering dryers: shipping is outrageous if sent directly to Canada. Most of the Canadian buyers had their dryers delivered to a US address and picked it up. *Lotuslandspoos *can help you out on this angle. I believe there are one or two other Canadian members ordering dryers who are planning on doing the same.


Yikes to the shipping information! 

Any Poodle Forum members living in or near Calgary planning to order a dryer via a US address? I don't have access to a near-by US address, and rarely visit the States. :sad: 

I may have to give up my plan of getting a Kool Dry dryer. :Cry:

Rowan...would I be able to contact CC directly to find out what the shipping cost would be? If so, who would I get in touch with? Thanks!!


----------



## Rowan

*added Olie's items*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), SnorPuddel (1) TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A027 27mm Oval Pin Brush Original (12 per case) - Olie (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started:

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *3 left

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), SnorPuddel (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 2 left

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#035-1 White on White 128 oz. (4 per case) - SnorPuddel (2) ** 2 left

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started:

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started:

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started:

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 3 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)


----------



## Rowan

Olie said:


> I received an email today and *sent my order through email this afternoon to Ashley. *
> ...


Please bear with me as I try to explain this one more time.  

*In order to qualify for dealer prices, we must order by the case.* Some items are 12 per case (brushes, combs, small products), others are 4 per case (64 oz/gallon products), and some (shears, dryers, etc.) are 1 per case. 

Sending orders to Ashley doesn't help and won't count if these items aren't part of a case. That's why I asked everyone to post their requests here by copying and pasting the most recent order post and adding your name and items wanted to the list. 

For example: If only 4 members want Brush #XYZ, it won't be ordered because we need 12 to make a case. 

Does this make sense to everyone? So PLEASE copy and paste *the most recent order post* and add your name to the list. It's helpful if you highlight the additions in blue or make a note in the Title field at the top of your post. 

If the item you want isn't listed, feel free to add it because someone else might also want it. 

ETA: FOR EXAMPLE, *Olie*. You want *#A027 27 mm Pin Brush Original *and thus far you're the only one. You could change your order to the *#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple* which is half full (6 brushes wanted). 



> Posted by *Cailinriley*:
> Any Poodle Forum members living in or near Calgary planning to order a dryer via a US address? I don't have access to a near-by US address, and rarely visit the States. *PoodlePowerBC *and *LotuslandSpoos *are the two I know of who ordered and had it shipped to US address. I don't know precisely where either lives though!
> ...
> Rowan...would I be able to contact CC directly to find out what the shipping cost would be? If so, who would I get in touch with? Thanks!! Yes, you can contact the general customer service number as all dryers ship UPS, regardless of whether it's a private buyer or dealer purchase. I think Lotuslandspoo's Canadian shipping estimate was well over $100.00 USC.


----------



## cailinriley

Thanks for the info, Rowan. You're always so helpful!! 

From their names, I would guess that PoodlePowerBC and LotuslandSpoos are both in SW British Columbia...quite a distance from me. It would cost more than $100 in gas to get there and back. 

I'll get in touch with CC next week, to get a shipping estimate. The dryers are shipped from Texas? 

Still hoping that someone living close to me, who has access to a US address, will be joining this group buy to get a dryer.


----------



## Rowan

cailinriley said:


> Thanks for the info, Rowan. You're always so helpful!!
> 
> From their names, I would guess that PoodlePowerBC and LotuslandSpoos are both in SW British Columbia...quite a distance from me. It would cost more than $100 in gas to get there and back.
> 
> I'll get in touch with CC next week, to get a shipping estimate. The dryers are shipped from Texas?
> 
> Still hoping that someone living close to me, who has access to a US address, will be joining this group buy to get a dryer.


Lotusland Spoos is in Vancouver I believe. Yes, the dryers ship from Texas. How far are you from the border? (I also sent you a PM.)


----------



## Olie

Rowan - I responded to Ashely from another forum in the way she asked us to if we were interested in the group buy.... 

I was not aware until today there was an active group buy here - which is clearly where it started hense why I added mine into a seperate post / I did it seperately just in case I were to mix something up - does that make sense?  

I will watch this forum now that I know..


----------



## Rowan

*Repost of #188*

For the time being, please direct all questions to me regarding the group buy. *If you need the price list, PM me or Kloliver your e-mail address and we'll get it to you. *I've coordinated two of these CC buys so hopefully I can answer any questions you may have. 

Please keep *Karma'sACat* in your thoughts and send healing energy/prayers her way. She's dealing with a serious family emergency at present and can't respond to e-mails or post. This is on top of her own health scare last week so she's understandably stressed right now and has a lot on her mind. 

Keep adding to the cases as the buy won't close until April 5th as planned or perhaps a week later. *Karma'sACat *wanted me to thank everyone for their patience and for keeping the order post updated and squared away. 

Thank you!

* * *
*Note to add*: 
PLEASE post your item requests here in the thread and don't e-mail them to *Karma'sACat*. If you don't add your name to the most recent "order wish list" post, your items will not be counted towards the case. 

So, please copy and paste *the most recent "order post"* (currently post #203) and add your name to the list. Please highlight your name in blue or green font and/or make a note in the Title field regarding your additions or changes. If the item you want isn't already listed, feel free to do so because other members may also want the item. 

When the order gets close to closing, we'll push to fill the cases that are close to quantity. (Last time we managed to fill quite a few.) After the order is closed, only those that met the case quantity requirements will be ordered. I've prepared a spreadsheet with everyone's information for *Karma'sACat*, who will place the actual order, collect the money and sort/ship packages. 

I hope that helps clear up any confusion.


----------



## Rowan

Olie said:


> Rowan - *I responded to Ashely from another forum in the way she asked us to if we were interested in the group buy....*
> 
> I was not aware until today there was an active group buy here - which is clearly where it started hense why I added mine into a seperate post / I did it seperately just in case I were to mix something up - does that make sense?
> 
> I will watch this forum now that I know..


I had no idea as I'm not a member there.

I'm not coordinating this one but just _trying _to keep it organized. E-mailing orders to Karma is fruitless because of the case quantity requirement. I'm not sure why she asked people to do that but it's her show so it's all good.  

Keep an eye on the thread--hopefully if people want similar items (ie., 27mm brush in Gold, GroomGrip or Original), they'll band together to fill a case.


----------



## Olie

Rowan said:


> I had no idea as I'm not a member there.
> 
> I'm not coordinating this one but just _trying _to keep it organized. E-mailing orders to Karma is fruitless because of the case quantity requirement. I'm not sure why she asked people to do that but it's her show so it's all good.
> 
> Keep an eye on the thread--hopefully if people want similar items (ie., 27mm brush in Gold, GroomGrip or Original), they'll band together to fill a case.


I am sure her intention was to add to this list but with her being out of pocket it could not happen. 

I will be considering alternatives for other brushes just in case.


----------



## SnorPuddel

Rowan said:


> *BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
> 
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)
> 
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)
> 
> #A027 27mm Oval Pin Brush Original (12 per case) - Olie (1)
> 
> #A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
> 
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)
> 
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1) *2 left
> 
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
> Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1)
> 
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> #A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1)
> 
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> 
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2)
> 
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1) ** 3 left
> 
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
> 
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> 
> #072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> *LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
> #051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)
> 
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1)
> 
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)
> 
> *SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
> #031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
> ** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
> 
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> 
> #035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)
> 
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> 
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
> 
> #058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)
> 
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> 
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
> 
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
> 
> #202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed
> 
> #205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed
> 
> *EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)
> 
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)
> 
> #066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> 
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
> Case Four started:
> 
> *MISC*:
> #302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
> Case Two started: Eclipse (2)
> 
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 3 left
> 
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)
> 
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
> Case Two started: radiocricket (2)
> 
> *DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*:
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
> 
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
> 
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
> 
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
> 
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
> 
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 3 left
> 
> #SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
> 
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> 
> #SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> 
> #S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)
> 
> #KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
> 
> #SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*added Mark Vlll slicker*

Since the Mark Vlll slicker I added on post #190 got dropped somehow just adding it again.

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A027 27mm Oval Pin Brush Original (12 per case) - Olie (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started:

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1) *2 left

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1) ** 3 left

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started:

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started:

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 3 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 3 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)


----------



## radiocricket

Sorry, Pudel-Fan, that was my fault. I'd started making my list before you replied. I saw you post but since it wasn't highlighted in a different color, I did my best using a search and trying to match your new post to the one a bit earlier on the same page, with the lists being so long and all the scrolling- it was quite a bit of back and forth and I obviously missed it, though I honestly did try!

I'd definitely advise highlighting the quanities you add in a different color just in case this happens again (and per Rowan's request)!

-Janice


----------



## CT Girl

*Added Mark X-Small Slicker*



Pudel-Fan said:


> Since the Mark Vlll slicker I added on post #190 got dropped somehow just adding it again.
> 
> BRUSHES AND COMBS:
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1?)
> 
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)
> 
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)
> 
> #A027 27mm Oval Pin Brush Original (12 per case) - Olie (1)
> 
> #A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
> 
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)
> 
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57(1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1) *2 left
> 
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
> Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> #A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
> 
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> 
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2)
> 
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1) ** 3 left
> 
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
> 
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> 
> #072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
> #051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)
> 
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1)
> 
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)
> 
> SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
> #031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
> ** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
> 
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> 
> #035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)
> 
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> 
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
> 
> #058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)
> 
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> 
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
> Case three started:
> 
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
> 
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
> 
> #202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed
> 
> #205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *1 needed
> 
> EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)
> 
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)
> 
> #066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> 
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
> Case Four started:
> 
> MISC:
> #302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
> Case Two started: Eclipse (2)
> 
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 3 left
> 
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. New case started: radiocricket (2)
> 
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
> Case Two started: radiocricket (2)
> 
> DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
> 
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
> 
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
> 
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
> 
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
> 
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 3 left
> 
> #SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
> 
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> 
> #SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> 
> #S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)
> 
> #KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
> 
> #SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)[/QUOT
> Thanks


----------



## Pudel-Fan

It's ok radiocricket, I was busy and off line for most of the day but caught the dropped item. I would love to highlite, or color my additions (that looks so cool) but I don't know how to work that part of posting yet and didn't want to practice on the list as it takes so long to add an item anyway and I don't want to mess up the whole list by taking so long to post if others were posting their additions at the same time. 

I will practice on some other thread when I post, to see if I can figure it out.


----------



## Kloliver

*Adding an item*


*BRUSHES AND COMBS:
*#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A027 27mm Oval Pin Brush Original (12 per case) - Olie (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started:

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1) **1 left*

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
*#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
*#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
*#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) **2 left*

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started:

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *
*1 needed*

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *
*1 needed*

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
*#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started:

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started:

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 3 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. 
New case started: radiocricket (2)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
*#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER *(2)*, SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 2 left*

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)


----------



## Tucker57

I added some black on black shampoo and a set of shears (thanks for the input, Rowan!).



Kloliver said:


> *Adding an item*
> 
> 
> *BRUSHES AND COMBS:
> *#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)
> 
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)
> 
> #A027 27mm Oval Pin Brush Original (12 per case) - Olie (1)
> 
> #A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
> 
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)
> 
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1) **1 left*
> 
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
> Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> #A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
> 
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> 
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
> *#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2)
> 
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left
> 
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
> 
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> 
> #072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> *LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
> *#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)
> 
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1)
> 
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)
> 
> *SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
> *#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
> ** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) **2 left*
> 
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> 
> #035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)
> 
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
> 
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
> 
> #058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)
> 
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> 
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
> Case three started:
> 
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),
> 
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)
> 
> #202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *
> *1 needed*
> 
> #205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) *
> *1 needed*
> 
> *EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
> *#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)
> 
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)
> 
> #066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> 
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
> Case Four started:
> 
> *MISC*:
> #302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
> Case Two started: Eclipse (2)
> 
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 3 left
> 
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete.
> New case started: radiocricket (2)
> 
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
> Case Two started: radiocricket (2)
> 
> *DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
> *#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
> 
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
> 
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)
> 
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
> 
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
> 
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER *(2)*, SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ** 2 left*
> 
> #SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)
> 
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> 
> #SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> 
> #S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)
> 
> #KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
> 
> #SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)


----------



## Olie

*Removed brush - added comb*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started:

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1) *case complete

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started:

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) 
*1 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1) 
*1 needed

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started:

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 3 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete. 
New case started: radiocricket (2)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)


----------



## deckclass

*Added back in my item - Deckclass*

Hi,

Somehow my order for kool dry dryer got dropped so I have added it
back in at the bottom of this list.

Thanks,

Mitch (deckclass)





BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started:

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1) *case complete

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started:

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1),

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1)
*1 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1)
*1 needed

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started:

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 3 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete.
New case started: radiocricket (2)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) * 2 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1) 

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)


----------



## pixyia

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started:

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1) *case complete

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1) 

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1) 

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started:

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1)
*1 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1)
*1 needed

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started:

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 3 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete.
New case started: radiocricket (2)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1) 

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1) 

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Tonjad

*I can't make this computer copy & paste !*

So could I give you and order here ? I will also send to your email address--I would like to order-
The poodle buttercomb 9 5/8
Mark VIII round slicker brush
Ice on Ice 16oz
Whit on White 16oz
Mystic ear cleaner
One each please............................thanks --let me know if there is problem


----------



## Kloliver

Tonjad said:


> Ice on Ice 16oz
> Mystic ear cleaner


Ice on Ice ready to use or concentrate?
Mystic- which size


----------



## Kloliver

ADDING TONJAD'S ORDER
The poodle buttercomb 9 5/8
Mark VIII round slicker brush
Ice on Ice 16oz
Whit on White 16oz
Mystic ear cleaner


BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1) *case complete

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1) 

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1) 

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started:

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1)
*1 needed

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1)
*1 needed

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started:

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1) ** 3 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete.
New case started: radiocricket (2)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1) 

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1) 

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Tonjad

Ready to use & 8 oz ! Thanks!


----------



## Rowan

Tonjad said:


> So could I give you and order here ? I will also send to your email address--I would like to order-
> The poodle buttercomb 9 5/8
> Mark VIII round slicker brush
> Ice on Ice 16oz
> Whit on White 16oz
> Mystic ear cleaner
> One each please............................thanks --let me know if there is problem


Please PM me your e-mail address, name and mailing address. Thanks!


----------



## tokipoke

*I'm adding a few items*


Spectrum one shampoo 
Spectrum one conditioner 
Spectrum 10 shampoo 
Spectrum 10 condiioner 
Ice on ice ready to use 
Ice on ice conc 
ShowOff 
Magic Foam (18 oz) 
Spray bottle (½ liter) 
Spray bottle (1 l) 
Ringside tote 
Mystic ear cleaner (8oz) 



BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1) *case complete

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1) 

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1) 

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started:

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) - 1 CASE FILLED


#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) - 1 CASE FILLED


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started:

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete.
New case started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1) 

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1) 

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

If the big size in Show Off can't be filled, I'll switch to that one, but I really only want the 16 oz. I also only wanted the Spectrum one shampoo and Cond in the 16 oz but just got the big sizes so I can close out the case order.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1) *case complete

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started:

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) - 1 CASE FILLED


#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) - 1 CASE FILLED


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started:

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete.
New case started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SJ232 Jasmine Series 9" Extra Curve (1 per case) - SnorPuddel (1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Rowan

What did you add, *PoodlepowerBC*?


----------



## SnorPuddel

*** Changes to order ***



PoodlePowerBC said:


> *BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)
> 
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)
> 
> #A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
> 
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)
> 
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
> Case Two started: Tonjad (1)
> 
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1) *case complete
> 
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
> Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
> 
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> #A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
> 
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> 
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1)
> 
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left
> 
> #054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
> 
> # 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
> 
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
> 
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> 
> #072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> *LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
> #051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)
> 
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)
> 
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)
> *
> SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
> #031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
> ** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
> 
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)
> 
> #035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)
> 
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
> 
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left
> 
> #058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)
> 
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> 
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
> Case three started:
> 
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
> 
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)
> 
> #70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
> 
> #202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) - 1 CASE FILLED
> 
> 
> #205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) - 1 CASE FILLED
> 
> 
> *EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)
> 
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)
> 
> #066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> 
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
> Case Four started:
> 
> *MISC:*
> #302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
> Case Two started: Eclipse (2)
> 
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left
> 
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete.
> New case started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)
> 
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
> Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)
> 
> *DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
> 
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)
> 
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) Pixyia (1)
> 
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
> 
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
> 
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left
> 
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> 
> #SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> 
> #S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)
> 
> #KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
> 
> #SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)
> 
> #KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)
> 
> #KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


* *** removed my shears order, not good enough yet for curves, need more practice ***
*** if anyone wants my order of 128 oz of Miracle Ear, I will give it up ****


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

Sorry, didn't know the rules had changed ... I added #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker. 
I will also take another gold shampoo to fill if needed


----------



## KristaLynn

I'm on the fence about a few other items, I've never use CC items before. Can someone tell me what the Black on Black shampoo would do to a grizzled black dog?


----------



## Rowan

wolfcub81 said:


> Was there ever a reply back from CC on the dealer price for the Razor Shaprer Shears?


Just sent you a PM! 

_______________________________________________________
*NOTE ABOUT DRYER HANGERS!*

I contacted my POC at CC. These _only_ work with the Kool Dry Dryer. These will not work with the Kool Pup or the Kool Dry Raptor. Sorry!


----------



## Rowan

KristaLynn said:


> I'm on the fence about a few other items, I've never use CC items before. Can someone tell me what the Black on Black shampoo would do to a grizzled black dog?


It's not a dye per se so it probably wouldn't make a grizzled coat blacker. (My black MPOO is solid black and I don't notice much of a difference when I use black on black shampoo on him either.) 



> Per the website:
> Black on Black is an optic intensifying color revitalizing treatment within a shampoo. Formulated specifically for use on black coats. Restores the intense black color to coats stripped of their color by the bleaching effects of the sun.


I'm far from an expert though, but I hope that helps!


----------



## Kloliver

KristaLynn said:


> I'm on the fence about a few other items, I've never use CC items before. Can someone tell me what the Black on Black shampoo would do to a grizzled black dog?


I asked about colour shampoos & my groomer mentioned that they can cause skin irritation if used often, ie/ for dogs getting multiple baths per week. Of course, all dogs are different so proceed according to your own experiences.

Another thing, I found via internet skulking, is that CC shampoos work well in recirculating bath systems whereas LP & IOD foam too much. Anyone have this experience?


----------



## KristaLynn

I'll probably just stay away from the black on black then. She doesn't get lots of baths but she does get dry skin in the winter and I don't want to risk anything that could bother her. Thanks!


----------



## Kloliver

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Sorry, didn't know the rules had changed ... I added #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker.
> I will also take another gold shampoo to fill if needed


It's not so much a new "rule" as making sure we can easily & visually track what is added to ensure the list stays accurate. :act-up: Can you believe it's now 24 pages long.


----------



## Kloliver

KristaLynn said:


> I'll probably just stay away from the black on black then. She doesn't get lots of baths but she does get dry skin in the winter and I don't want to risk anything that could bother her. Thanks!


Remember I said can & multiple baths PER week. If interested try a small bottle at discount pricing, why not, right. You can always wash with a gentler shampoo to the skin then work the colour shampoo shy of the skin

* not a CC rep :angel:


----------



## KristaLynn

What I'd really like to try is some of those little kits so I could find out what works best for her fur but no one else is getting those.


----------



## Rowan

KristaLynn said:


> What I'd really like to try is some of those little kits so I could find out what works best for her fur but no one else is getting those.


Go ahead and sign up for some--the buy doesn't close until April 5th or 12th so others might want one too!


----------



## Rowan

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Sorry, didn't know the rules had changed ... I added #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker.
> I will also take another gold shampoo to fill if needed


Sorry--It's easier for me to track cases as they fill up if people notate their additions. This thing is moving so fast it's hard to keep up.  I add the full cases to the spreadsheet as they 'close' to make it easier to track.


----------



## Kloliver

Rowan said:


> Go ahead and sign up for some--the buy doesn't close until April 5th or 12th so others might want one too!


Think of it this way, KristaLynn, the dealer price difference is only $2.50 & you're already getting stuff shipped anyways soooooooo if you have to pay $XX vs $XX, is that a deal breaker? Better to try it now, know if you like it & want it in the next group buy.

*again..... not a CC rep (tho my mom says I can sell snow to an Inuit) :angel2:


----------



## Pudel-Fan

I hear you KristaLynn, I wanted to try the White on White, Blk on Blk and clarifying shampoo (to get off residue from the other 2, lol) but just want to see how they work and if I like them so put myself on the list for small bottles as I don't want gallons if they aren't working for me. I don't think those cases are going to fill up.

It would be great if the kits were mixed systems to a case as long as there were 12 total, then we could try out different products to see what works for us. But I'm OK with whatever fills up, as my big item will be some shears as the end draws near and I'm just happy to get a price break on them.

Over time I am building a very nice set of brushes and combs and feel lucky that others are willing to coordinate these group buys so I can keep adding to my collection. I know it is a lot of work and takes someone who is good at details to make it run smoothly.


----------



## tokipoke

The kits are a good deal. Just look on their website to see what kit includes what, cause you end up getting multiples of some stuff. The CC products I'm using right now are the kits! The only big thing I got was the Thick N Thicker spray and half a gallon of White on White.

I'm in love with the Ice on Ice (for my drop coat) so I'm getting the ready to use and the concentrated. I use Ice on Ice in my own hair before going out (of course brushed with the pin brush... I don't own a brush besides the dog brushes! ha ha)


----------



## Kloliver

tokipoke said:


> I use Ice on Ice in my own hair before going out (of course brushed with the pin brush... I don't own a brush besides the dog brushes! ha ha)


Seriously?!? You crack me up! :act-up:

Rango's brown ears turn red in the summer & when I leave my hair curly that's just too close for my liking as people comment & compare us *chuckle* I know people end up looking like their animals & while a poodle is, well.... a POODLE, I still have to draw a line (in the sand) 

Will the White on White balance the colour? Will the Black be too much even though it's advertised as getting the red out?


----------



## JRPoodle

*Chris Christensen Group Buy March/April 2012*

Hi everyone, 

I am glad I didn't miss out on this group buy!
I would love the below if anyone wants to go in with me. I'm looking over some brushes as well. Woot!

White on white shampoo
White Ice chalk 
White Ice cream
Thick and Thicker


----------



## KristaLynn

*Added Spectrum Ten System Kit & Day to Day System Kit & Maintenance System kit*

*I did not add a maintenance system kit, I got my title wrong, I'm so sorry!*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1) *case complete

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started:

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) - 1 CASE FILLED


#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) - 1 CASE FILLED


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started:

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete.
New case started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Kloliver

JRPoodle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am glad I didn't miss out on this group buy!
> I would love the below if anyone wants to go in with me. I'm looking over some brushes as well. Woot!
> 
> White on white shampoo
> White Ice chalk
> White Ice cream
> Thick and Thicker


PM your name & mailing address/ edress to Rowan. I'll add you to the list once you tell me the sizes you'd like.
EDIT: oops, sorry.

*Hey everyone, from now on, when you add your items to the list cld you pls list them at the top as well so we can easily & visually track changes to the list so nothing gets missed.*


----------



## Rowan

Kloliver said:


> PM your name & mailing address/ edress to Rowan. I'll add you to the list once you tell me the sizes you'd like.
> 
> *Hey everyone, from now on, when you add your items to the list cld you pls list them at the top as well so we can easily & visually track changes to the list so nothing gets missed.*


I've got her info--but thanks, Kloliver.  Oops--*I do need the mailing address*! Thanks!


----------



## Maverick

*Raptor - blue*

Added a #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1) *case complete

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started:

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) - 1 CASE FILLED


#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) - 1 CASE FILLED


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started:

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete.
New case started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## faerie

Added Mystic ear 8 oz x1
maintenance kit x3
magic foam x1 if i can't get the maintenance kit.

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1) *case complete

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) - 1 CASE FILLED


#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) - 1 CASE FILLED


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started:

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete.
New case started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Kloliver

My Goodness, CC is about to make a fortune from us.

11 dryers alone


----------



## Rowan

Kloliver said:


> My Goodness, CC is about to make a fortune from us.
> 
> 11 dryers alone


We had 10 last time and the order total was close to 8K. :ahhhhh:


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Adding 12th dryer haha!

Raptor blue
hold a hose
Mystic Ear cleaner 128 oz
Miracle Air 128 oz.. May be willing to get 2


hmm thats it for now



BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (1), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1)

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1)

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1) *case complete

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
** Clean Start Clarifying shampoo Gal ( 4 per case) TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) *one case complete. 2nd case started- Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) *Case two completed.
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) - 1 CASE FILLED


#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) - 1 CASE FILLED


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started: Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started: Ladyscarletthawk (1)
MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) ** One case complete.
New case started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)blue


----------



## Rowan

*updated - full cases are in GREEN*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) ** 7 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) ** 9 left

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) 
Case on complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1) 

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) 
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) 
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) 
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- 
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) 
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started: Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started: Ladyscarletthawk (1)

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) 
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) 
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## plumcrazy

Adding 128 oz Mystic Ear and 128 oz Miracle Air


*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) ** 7 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) ** 9 left

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case) 
Case on complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1) 

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1) 
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1) 
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) 
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- 
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1) 
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), SnorPuddel (1)
Case Two started: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1)

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case) 
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1) 
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Karma'sACat

Hie everyone! I'm finally back online. Early Saturday morning we had to rush my father to the emergency room after a week of feeling sick and nauseous. He has endocarditis at the end of February and was on IV antibiotics via picc line. They initially thought he was having a bad reaction to the meds but we found in the ER that the infection had seriously damaged a valve in his heart and it was leaking and causing him to have fluid on his lungs. He went through days of tests, Lasix and antibiotics to kill any lingering infections. Today he had open heart surgery to replace the valve.the surgery went really well and he is now in a sterile open heart unit. Because they can't sterilize my wheelchair or Cole, I can't go see him (my immune system is also very weak so I catch everything and don't want to take any bugs in to Dad) so I'm going to be taking charge of the group buy now so Rowan can get a break!
I have some orders from friends that I will add to the list here once my computer is charged. I really appreciate everyone's patience and support through a very rough month.
I will be leaving the group buy open at least a week beyond April 5 and likely 2 since I have been so absent.


----------



## plumcrazy

Prayers for your father, Karma! Thanks for the update and you take care of important business (like your family!!) FIRST!!!

Barb


----------



## cailinriley

Healing wishes to you and your Dad, Karma. My DH had open heart surgery a few years ago; operations don't get much more serious than that. Hope all goes well for you and your family. 

Don't worry about the end date of this group order. I'm sure there are more, like me, who are doing lots of research and thinking...and we appreciate the extra time. However, those who have placed their orders are probably already wishing the items were on their way. ;-) Had to wait quite a while for the items from my first group buy, because of a back order from LP, but it was well worth it, in the end. Anticipation is half the fun, no? 

Take care of yourself, Karma. Good to see you back! All best wishes!!


----------



## Rowan

Welcome back! I hope your father is back on his feet and soon. I sent you the order spreadsheet and e-mail / info list.


----------



## SnorPuddel

*Gave up my 128 oz Miracle Air and gave it to Ladyscarletthawk .... thanks for the PM Rowan*


*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) ** 7 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) ** 9 left

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1)

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
*
COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) ** 3 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)
*
LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)
*
SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Tonjad

*Another item plese ?*

Could someone add (1) Show Off for me ? I perfer the 16oz but would take the 128ozif we don't get enough to make a case.....thanks-


----------



## JRPoodle

I will do the following Orders if someone can put me down
#035 White on White 64 oz. x1
#055 Show Off 128 oz x1
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz x1
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing x1*



Tonjad said:


> Could someone add (1) Show Off for me ? I perfer the 16oz but would take the 128ozif we don't get enough to make a case.....thanks-


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Adding for [color=green]Tonjad[/color]and[color=red]JRPoodle[/color]*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) ** 7 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) ** 9 left

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1)

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Lily123

Adding: 20mm large wood pin brush, poodle buttercomb 9 5/8, mystic ear cleaner 8 oz, peace and kindness 8 oz

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) ** 7 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) ** 9 left

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1)

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ** 1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Rowan

Disregard--I was confused. :ahhhhh:


----------



## SnorPuddel

Rowan said:


> Disregard--I was confused. :ahhhhh:


Sorry Rowan, I made it confusing ... I was in such a rush to get the order fixed and have the bolded areas and colored areas correct before someone else tried place an order that I wrote Miracle Air and not Mystic Ear Cleaner .. I knew I was thinking and doing in my own mind, and I did correctly on the order just wrote it wrong *sigh* 
The order part was corrected properly, my words were incorrect, sorry I am going to pull my blond card


----------



## Rowan

SnorPuddel said:


> Sorry Rowan, I made it confusing ... I was in such a rush to get the order fixed and have the bolded areas and colored areas correct before someone else tried place an order that I wrote Miracle Air and not Mystic Ear Cleaner .. I knew I was thinking and doing in my own mind, and I did correctly on the order just wrote it wrong *sigh*
> The order part was corrected properly, my words were incorrect, sorry I am going to pull my blond card


No worries and it's not your fault. I'll pull the blonde card too! LOL I thought maybe I read it wrong but then realized you had ordered both. Miracle, Mystic...they all sound the same.


----------



## plumcrazy

SnorPuddel said:


> I was in such a rush to get the order fixed and have the bolded areas and colored areas correct before someone else tried place an order...


I do NOT want to confuse anyone... however, if someone is forum savvy enough to understand my words, here's an easy way to make sure the bolded and colored areas follow when you copy and paste. I'll TRY to make this understandable...

Instead of copying someone's post straight from the thread, first click the "quote" button. This will copy the post into a new message box and will bring with it all the formatting (colors, bolding, etc.)

Then, just copy the middle part of the post (leaving off the very beginning part that says it's a quote - looks like this [quote = plumcrazy;2795] and the very last part - looks like this [/quote]) and you'll have the entire order INCLUDING all the colors and bolding!! Then once you've copied it, go back to the thread and paste it into a new comment - add your new order and, voila - everything should be there!!!

I know there are members who will look at this like :stupido2: but for those who understand, it will make it easier (at least it did for ME when I placed my last order...) :doh:

It's a lot easier than having to go back in and re-add all the formatting that gets lost when you simply copy and paste directly off the thread... just sayin'...


----------



## poodlegang

I am going to add gold on gold 

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) ** 7 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) ** 9 left

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1)

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ,poodlegang (1)

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Rowan

*Shipping 411*

Quite a few of you have asked me this question via e-mail or PM so I thought I'd post the information here.  

For anyone trying to calculate (estimate) shipping: Postage Price Calculator

You can plug in the origin zip code (available from *Karma'sACat*) and your information and get an approximate shipping total. You can estimate your order shipping weight via Parcel Post/First Class by using the following:

16 oz = 1 lb 
64 oz = 4 lbs. 
128 oz = 8 lbs.
Brushes = approx 6-7 ounces 

Hold A Hose shipped from northern VA to:
MI = $8.06
NJ/NY/CT = $6.88
ND = $12.29
central VA = $5.88

NOTE: I used Regional Priority Mail for smaller packages and you can estimate the shipping costs via the same website (it will give you prices for all options). The Regional A box is pretty small but will hold a couple of 16 oz bottles, brushes, combs, 1/2 liter spray bottles, etc. The Regional B box is much larger and I used that for most orders, except those with 64 oz and 128 oz products, or the Ringside Totes (those are large).  

A few Int'l examples shipped from my zip code (I'm not far from Karma):
Canada 2 lb/9 oz (First Class Parcel) = $11.70
Canada 4 lb/3.3 oz (Priority mail as it was over 4 lb*) = $33.45
Canada 1 lb (First Class) = $5.58

New Zealand 14.7 oz or 2 brushes (First Class) = $10.89
Great Britain 2 lb/2.9 oz (First Class) = $19.45
Australia 9.30 oz (First Class) = $9.60

*Anything over 4 lbs can't go First Class Parcel but must ship Priority Mail, which is more expensive. The Custom's form is also a PITA.

I hope that helps!


----------



## plumcrazy

Added a couple 1/2 ltr spray bottles...

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) ** 7 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) ** 9 left

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1)

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ,poodlegang (1)

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)- Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1)**2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) **2 left

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Theo'sMom

I'm adding a maintenance kit: 


*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) ** 7 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) ** 9 left

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1)

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - 
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1)**2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) **2 left

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Rowan

I'm adding 2 maintenance kits (MTK and Day to Day)!  


*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) ** 7 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) ** 9 left

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1)

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - 
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1)**2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) **2 left

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## afkar

I've added another poodle buttercomb to the list & am hovering on a couple of other things...

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) ** 7 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) ** 9 left

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1)

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - 
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1)**2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) **2 left

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Kloliver

afkar said:


> I've added another poodle buttercomb to the list & am hovering on a couple of other things...


Just a couple? :aetsch:


----------



## Tonjad

*Please add (?)*

Would someone please add the #000 71/2" fine/coarse buttercomb for me and an 8 oz Peace and Kindness to my order?
Thanks


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Hey all, I sent this message to the coordinator, but perhaps one of you might get some basic answers back to me first? Here is a copy and paste of the mail -

Hi there, I am really lost on the order process for the group buy.

Is there a basic price list?

Do you know which slicker I should order if I've got a toy poodle which will likely be groomed in lamb trim or german? I am picturing inch to inch and a half body hair?

What shears would likely be best for a beginner? Are straight or curved used more often?

On the day to day system kit, do you know what size bottles they are? I'm trying to figure out how long the average kit might last if you bathe your toy poodle weekly or biweekly. I was thinking of getting a bottle of ice on ice as well, but I know there is some included in the kits?

How do I figure out pricing on the items I'm looking at? (I'm guessing a poodle butter comb, a slicker you think I should try, plus two day to day kits, POSSIBLY a pair of shears too)

How is shipping done? How do you figure out pricing on the shipping? All products would be going to Sumas Washington 98295.

Thanks so much for all the work you are putting into this!

Rebecca


----------



## Rowan

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Is there a basic price list? PM/e-mail *Karma *your e-mail address for the price list. You can also PM me.
> 
> Do you know which slicker I should order if I've got a toy poodle which will likely be groomed in lamb trim or german? I am picturing inch to inch and a half body hair? I'll let the TPOO owners chime in!
> 
> What shears would likely be best for a beginner? Are straight or curved used more often? Most groomers seem to recommend straight. Perhaps the 7" short shank original series straight?
> 
> On the day to day system kit, do you know what size bottles they are? 4 oz I'm trying to figure out how long the average kit might last if you bathe your toy poodle weekly or biweekly. It depends if the products are concentrated. I don't think they are, although my Holly Berry says "can dilute." ** I was thinking of getting a bottle of ice on ice as well, but I know there is some included in the kits? 4 oz sizes of "ready to use" are included in most kits.
> 
> How do I figure out pricing on the items I'm looking at? (I'm guessing a poodle butter comb, a slicker you think I should try, plus two day to day kits, POSSIBLY a pair of shears too) When you get the price list, you look at the "dealer cost." It's the lesser of the prices listed.
> 
> How is shipping done? How do you figure out pricing on the shipping? All products would be going to Sumas Washington 98295. Please see my previous post, #270 on page 27. I'm not sure how Karma will handle this but I'm sure she'll answer you soon!
> ....


I hope that helps!

** ETA: Per CC website:



> *Day to Day System Kit*
> 1. Use Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo first, pre-wet coat, apply directly to coat *or you can dilute up to 8:1*, work into a lather, rinse thoroughly.


Go here and click on "more information" for kit instructions: http://www.chrissystems.com/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-grooming-samples.aspx


----------



## minipoodlelover

Added Tonjad's fine/coarse buttercomb and 8 oz. Peace & Kindness. I've subtracted my own fine/coarse buttercomb and added a poodle buttercomb instead 

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) ** 7 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) ** 9 left

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - 
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1)**1 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) **2 left

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Theo'sMom

Tonjad's peace and kindness didn't get added. (see top of last post) Can someone add it? (I can't add it from my phone or I'd do it myself)


----------



## plumcrazy

Theo'sMom said:


> Tonjad's peace and kindness didn't get added. (see top of last post) Can someone add it? (I can't add it from my phone or I'd do it myself)


I did add a Peace & Kindness for Tonjad - but when I checked the original post against the one I added/replaced the formatting on - I see that minipoodlelover SAID that a fine/course buttercomb and a P&K were to be added, but instead added a fine/course buttercomb and ANOTHER 8 oz Mystic Ear Cleaner (Tonjad had already been down for one...) and didn't put the P&K in... 

Tonjad, do you want 1 or 2 Mystic Ear Cleaners??


----------



## Tonjad

Just 1 please !


----------



## minipoodlelover

Thanks to those who caught my mistake!


----------



## plumcrazy

Removed one 8 oz Mystic Ear for Tonjad - This should be correct now!

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) ** 7 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) ** 9 left

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - 
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), **2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) **2 left

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## poodlesplease

My additions are in red, 20mM Oval Gold Pin Brush (1), Miracle Air 128oz (1), 1/2 liter spray bottle (2), Peace and Kindness 8 oz (1) - Man I cannot wait to get the dryer, no more borrowing or trips to the ushampooch!

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 6 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) ** 9 left

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - 
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), **2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four started: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) **1 left 

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2), SnorPuddel (1), Lilah+Jasper (3), MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2), poodlesplease (2)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kloliver

C'mon kids- shop 'til ya' drop- momma wants a new 35mm Gold Oval Pin Brush & we only have 3 orders :act-up:


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Added 1 Miracle Air 128oz and 1 1/2 ltr. Spray Bottle*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 6 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - 
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), **2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1) 

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## SnorPuddel

*adding 1 liter and 2 1/2 liter spray bottles*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 6 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - 
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1), Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), **2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1) 

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1), Snor Puddel (2) **2 left

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Tonjad

*16 oz After U Bathe please ?*

Could someone add that for me please ?


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Adding 16 oz After U Bath for Tonjad*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 6 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1)

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - 
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), **2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1) 

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2)**2 left

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)* 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## minipoodlelover

Adding Jasmine 7" Extra Curve Shear and OC Magic Foam

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 6 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) **4 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS*:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6) 
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) - 
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), **2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1) 

*MISC*:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) **2 left

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## akimpix

* akimpix adding 2 items: #004 Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (1) , #SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight(1)*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (1) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 6 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) **4 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), **2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1)SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) **2 left

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## SnorPuddel

*adding 20 mm gold pin brush & a poodle comb*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) **4 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)
*
LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)
*
SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:
*
EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), **2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) **2 left
*
DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

*Adding Mark V Triangle Slicker & S106 Trimmer Blunt 5.5" *

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) **4 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), **2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) **2 left

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## Jacknic

Adding two spray bottles to finish case

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) **4 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), **2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2) **Case Two Full

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-dawns (1), Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## dawns

please remove my name from the #S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C, I will be going to an akc show in the next week or so and can ususally get really good deals on shears there. thanks


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Removing S-109 Short Shank C SX8C for Dawns*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) **4 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), **2 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2) 
Case Three started:

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## Tucker57

I added an 8oz mystic ear cleaner....only one more needed for a case.



Pudel-Fan said:


> BRUSHES AND COMBS:
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
> 
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)
> 
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left
> 
> #A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
> 
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
> 
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
> Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> 
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
> Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
> 
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
> 
> #A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
> 
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> 
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) **4 left
> 
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left
> 
> #054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill
> 
> # 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
> 
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
> 
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> 
> #072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
> #051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)
> 
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)
> 
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1)
> 
> SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
> #031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> #032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
> 
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)
> 
> #035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)
> 
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
> 
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
> Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)
> 
> #S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
> 
> #DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)
> 
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)
> 
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)
> 
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
> Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
> Case three started:
> 
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
> Case Two started:
> 
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
> 
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
> 
> #70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
> 
> #202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
> Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
> Case Two Started:
> 
> #205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
> Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
> Case two started:
> 
> EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1)**1 left
> 
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
> Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)
> 
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)
> 
> #066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)
> 
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
> Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
> Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
> Case Five started:
> 
> MISC:
> #302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
> Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
> Case Two started: Eclipse (2)
> 
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left
> 
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
> Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
> Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)
> 
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
> Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
> Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
> Case Three started:
> 
> DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
> 
> #KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)
> 
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
> 
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
> 
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)
> 
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
> 
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left
> 
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
> 
> #SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> 
> #S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)
> 
> #KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
> 
> #SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)
> 
> #KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)
> 
> #KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
> 
> #S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1)


I'll add an 8oz mystic ear cleaner to get us within 1 of a case


----------



## tintlet

added OC FoaM, and coat conditioner..



Originally Posted by Pudel-Fan View Post
BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)TINTLET (2)**2 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3)***3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1)**1 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started:

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## poodlesplease

I just wanted to see if we are going to make our original April 6th? end date and if so when the order goes in, etc.

(getting excited and REALLY need the dryer!)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

I understood from Karma'sACat's last posting (sorry I didn't check number, but it was several pages ago) she was extending the close date to April 12th or the week after since she has been ill.

I think she will post warnings before closing the group buy in case there are people still deciding. I know I'm still considering a pair of shears. A dryer makes such a difference that it has to be one of the hardest things to do without.


----------



## SnorPuddel

*fixed bolds and colors*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
*
COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2) **2 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) **2 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3)***3 left
*
SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1)**1 left

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) **2 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started:

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper


----------



## Tonjad

*Add Miracle Air please*

Would someone please add a 16 Oz Miracle air for me ? I prefer 16 oz but will get 128 oz if we dont get enough to order 16 oz ! Thanks !


----------



## dawns

Pudel-Fan said:


> I understood from Karma'sACat's last posting (sorry I didn't check number, but it was several pages ago) she was extending the close date to April 12th or the week after since she has been ill.
> 
> I think she will post warnings before closing the group buy in case there are people still deciding. I know I'm still considering a pair of shears. A dryer makes such a difference that it has to be one of the hardest things to do without.


I am going to be out of town all next week and i am not sure i will have internet so i hope its the week after.


----------



## fairhavenmagick

Adding a bunch of stuff to get closer to finished cases & because one of my dogs just got a job in a commercial. Dryer is coming home to momma!



*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1) ** 6 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1)

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3)***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started:

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1) Case 1 Complete

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started:

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper

#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)


----------



## radiocricket

I'm adding: After U Bathe 64 oz, Fusion Purple Pin Brush and Ice on Ice 64 oz

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1) **7 left

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3)***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1)

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1) Case 1 Complete

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started:

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper

#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)


----------



## Tonjad

*Adding Miracle Air*

fairhavenmagick 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to fairhavenmagick 
Find More Posts by fairhavenmagick 
Add fairhavenmagick to Your Contacts 
Experience

Points: 1,110, Level: 19 

Level up: 10%, 90 Points needed 

Activity: 1% 


Ranking Shop 

Today, 10:22 AM #306 (permalink) 
radiocricket 
Junior Member





Join Date: Aug 2011
Posts: 11 
Thanks: 8
Thanked 6 Times in 5 Posts 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm adding : Miracle air 16 oz--could not change color of letters I'm adding: After U Bathe 64 oz, Fusion Purple Pin Brush and Ice on Ice 64 oz

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1) **7 left

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3)***3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1)

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1) Case 1 Complete

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (will order bigger size if we do not get enough for full case for this size)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started:

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper

#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)


----------



## Tonjad

Oops ! I think I did it right but had extra stuff at top of my post --*sorry*


----------



## plumcrazy

Tonjad said:


> Oops ! I think I did it right but had extra stuff at top of my post --*sorry*


But you missed radiocricket's stuff that was added after fairhaven's stuff...

Give me a minute and I'll try to sort it out...

Barb


----------



## plumcrazy

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), Olie (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1)**7 left

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3)***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - Olie (1)

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1) 

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started:

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper

#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)


----------



## Maverick

Pudel-Fan said:


> I understood from Karma'sACat's last posting (sorry I didn't check number, but it was several pages ago) she was extending the close date to April 12th or the week after since she has been ill.
> 
> I think she will post warnings before closing the group buy in case there are people still deciding. I know I'm still considering a pair of shears. A dryer makes such a difference that it has to be one of the hardest things to do without.


Yes, this was post 256 for those wondering (I linked it below). I am glad Karma's dad seems to be recovering well. I lost my dryer in our move in August, so I haven't had one since then. An extra couple weeks is no problem for me. I did upgrade to the Raptor this time (from the regular Kool Dry). The regular one was plenty strong, but I am sure I will find use for the increase in power. It will be interesting to see the difference.

http://www.poodleforum.com/228405-post256.html


----------



## Kloliver

fairhavenmagick said:


> Adding a bunch of stuff to get closer to finished cases & because one of my dogs just got a job in a commercial. Dryer is coming home to momma!


Dear fairhavenmagick,
Congrats, does the dog get his on trailer & air artist?

&...... Don't these look tempting? :wink: yum yum yum :angel2:

#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)


----------



## poodleschnoo

*Adding a Kool Dry Dryer - Blue*

Would anyone mind adding me to the list for a Kool Dry Dryer - Blue KD100? Thanks much! Kathy C.


----------



## faerie

you all know you want a maintenance kit ... it offers sample sizes of various things so you can try it out ... also is excellent when you travel! 

:amen:


----------



## SnorPuddel

*Removing ice on ice and all systems moisture shampoo for Olie and adding Kool Dry Dpo*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1)**6 left

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3)***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2)

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - 

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1) 

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started:

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper

#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)

#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer - BLUE - poodleschnoo (1)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Adding Blue Kool Dry Dryer for poodleschnoo*

Computer too slow!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

Adding 2 Maintenance system kits

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?)JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 ice on ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1)**6 left

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1)JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3)***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) **5 left

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2)

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - 

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1)Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1) 

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1)afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1)

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started:

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper

#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)

#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1)


----------



## Kloliver

*ANYONE else for the highlighted brushes.... pls?*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:
*:thumb: :love2: :thumb:#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *** 5 left*

:thumb: :love2: :thumb: #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) *I REALLY want this brush*

:thumb: :love2: :thumb: #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *** 5 left*

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1) *** 6 left*

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

:love2: * **Lightweight, Ergonomic* #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
*#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) ***1 left*

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) ***1 left*

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
*#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1) ***6 left*

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3)* ***3 left*

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
*#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) ***2 left*

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1)* ** 4 left*

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1) 

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (1) *** 8 left*

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1?),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) - 

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) *** 3 left*

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
*#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1) 

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) *** 5 left*

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:
*#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) ***1 left*

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started:

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
*#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) ** 1 left*

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper

#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)

#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1)
__________________


----------



## afkar

Ok I give in & have added another maintainance system for me.. Am waffling about another peace & kindness..
BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) I REALLY want this brush

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 6 left

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

**Lightweight, Ergonomic #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1) **6 left

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1)afkar(1) ** 3 left

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (1) ** 8 left

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1?),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started:

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper

#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)

#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1)
__________________


----------



## SnorPuddel

*bolds and colors *

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 6 left

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

**Lightweight, Ergonomic #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)
*
LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1) **6 left

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) ** 3 left

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (1) ** 8 left

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1?),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:
*
EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started:

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper

#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)

#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1)


----------



## canichita

*Added to the group Buy*




BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 6 left

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

**Lightweight, Ergonomic #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1) **6 left

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) ** 3 left

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (1) ** 8 left

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1?),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1)Canichita (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started:Canichita(1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1) Canichita (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) * 1 left

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper

#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)

#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1)
Last edited by SnorPuddel; Today at 06:53 AM.


----------



## canichita

Forgot the hold a hose and the Kool Dry Mister Thanks! the order would be:
Kool Dry pup Dryer Green
1 lg and 1 small trigger sprayer
1 hold a hose 
1 kool dry mister 
Thank you


*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 

#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 6 left

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

#A427 27mm T-Brush **Lightweight, Ergonomic (12 per case) Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1) **6 left

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) ** 3 left

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (1) ** 8 left

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1?),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case two started:

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1) Canichita (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case one complete: MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ231 1 Jasmine 9” Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper

#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)

#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1)


----------



## Mel

Could someone email me the price sheet? Stormyclof2000 at yahoo dotcom thx !


----------



## plumcrazy

Mel said:


> Could someone email me the price sheet? Stormyclof2000 at yahoo dotcom thx !


I sent one!


----------



## Mel

Thank you! :0)


----------



## Kloliver

*Added*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
:thumb::love2::thumb: #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

:thumb::love2::thumb: #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 

:thumb::love2::thumb: #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left

#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)

#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)

#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1) ** 6 left

#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:

#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)

#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)

#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)

#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)

:love2: #A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) **Lightweight, Ergonomic Pin Brush. Contoured handle fights fatigue/repetitive stress injury Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)

#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)

#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill

# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)

#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)

#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)

#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1) **6 left

#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:

#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)

#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left

#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)

#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)

#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)

#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) ** 3 left

#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)

#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) ** 7 left

#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -

#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)

#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left

#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:

#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)

#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)

#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)

#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)

#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:

#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case two started:

#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)

#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left

#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)

#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left

#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)

#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)

#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1)

#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)

#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)

#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1) Canichita (1)

#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)

#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case one complete: MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)

#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)

#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)

#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)

#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)

#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)

#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)

#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)

#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)

#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper

#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)

#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1)


----------



## Karma'sACat

Hi everyone.
I apologize for being out of touch again.my family is facing the hardest time we've been through since we lost my grandfather. My dad was released from the hospital Saturday and was doing very well until early Teusday morning. We had to call an ambulance because he had an excruciating headache and couldn't stop vomiting. At the ER they discovered bleeding in his brain and swelling. He was transferred to a hospital that specializes in neurological stuff and they said he had an aneurysm that was both the typical kind and the kind where blood gets between the artery wall. He is having a stint put in tomorrow that should fix the aneurysm but it is going to be a very long road to recovery and of course there are risks. He is in a lot of pain and while he remembers us, he thinks it is the wrong year, that carter is president, that Cole is named Lincoln, etc.
Honestly, this has been much harder for me than the previous problems because of how sick my dad is. I'm trying to keep up with the group buy but I know I'm behind. I am going to keep it open for at least a couple more weeks. I apologize to those who are eagerly awaiting their things but I think this is the best way to make sure I can give the group buy the attention it deserves.
Again,I apologize for all the delays and problems. I certainly didn't anticipate nearly 2 months of family emergencies when I agreed to do this!


----------



## RileysMommy

So sorry to hear about your Dad. I know many of us are eager to get new stuff but your family is WAY more important than that. 

I hope things go well for your Dad. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## csbella

*Added to the Group Buy*

I'm adding a Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE, Poodle Buttercomb (1), Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (1)

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1), CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) **Lightweight, Ergonomic Pin Brush. Contoured handle fights fatigue/repetitive stress injury Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill
# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) **5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) ** 3 left
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) ** 7 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case two started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1) Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case one complete: MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Karma'sACat, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad's continuing health problems along with your health issues. 

Please don't let the group buy add to your burdens. Most of us are just taking advantage of a chance to get quality CC items that we might not have tried out if we had to go through an online dealer. And those of us who have joined group buys before know it is not like buying at a box store. That is takes a long time to order, get all the buyers paid up and then items sent to the organizer and then on to us, so most items are not critical and we can manage quite well until things smooth out for you. I don't see how you could possibly deal with this large order until you aren't so distracted by your families needs. Be sure to take good care of your own health, sometimes that's hard to remember to do when other's around you are so ill.

In the scope of things, the grooming items are very insignificant compared to what you are going through. I hope you and your family have lots of friends to lean on at this time. I will pray for you and your Dad.


----------



## Kloliver

Karma'sACat, 

Don't worry about us. Take care of yourself & your family.


----------



## afkar

I do hope your dad continues to improve. As the others have said don't worry about time on the buy your health & that of your family are much more important than a date on the calendar.


----------



## SnorPuddel

*adding & closing 1st case of Purple Ring Side Tote*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1), CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) **Lightweight, Ergonomic Pin Brush. Contoured handle fights fatigue/repetitive stress injury Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill
# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) **7 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) ** 3 left
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) ** 7 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case two started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) -Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1) Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case one complete: MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1)


----------



## pixyia

Added 16 oz Bottoms Up

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1), CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) **Lightweight, Ergonomic Pin Brush. Contoured handle fights fatigue/repetitive stress injury Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill
# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) **7 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) ** 3 left
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) ** 7 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case two started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) -Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Jacknic (1) Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case one complete: MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1)


----------



## Karma'sACat

Just a quick update. I really appreciate everyone's support and understanding through all of this. My dad's procedure went very well and he is breathing on his own, which was the biggest risk. There is still a long road for him to her fully recovered but the biggest hurdle, getting the aneurysm taken care of, is done.


----------



## afkar

That is good news. May his recovery continue to be rapid & without any further complications.


----------



## Lily123

That's great news Karma. This must be so stressful for your family. Take care.


----------



## cailinriley

So glad to hear your dad's procedure went well, Karma. Sending best wishes for his recovery. 

I echo everyone's thoughts...don't worry about the group buy. I will be adding onto the list, but first I need to find out what the shipping cost of the Kool Dry dryer will be...and I haven't had a chance to call CC, yet. There may be others still "shopping", so don't stress about the order deadline. Just please give us procrastinators a few days heads-up.  

Take good care of yourself and your family, Karma. 
Wishing everyone a happy, joyous Easter, Passover and weekend.


----------



## Ladywolfe

Thank God. What good new that is. I was so sad that you were going through this (and just am not really great with words, in my old age). I think your family really needed some hopeful news. I realize there is a long road ahead. This is a huge leap along that road.

Now, as others have said, please make sure that you try to take care of yourself, as well.


----------



## Ladywolfe

If I am not too late, I sent an Email.


----------



## Tonjad

*Willing to go up to next size.....*

Karmascat,
Sorry to hear about your Dad , I hope he continues to improve and I understand how your time is limited for the CC buy. No problem I am in no rush--I do want offer to go up to next size on the items I ordered if that will help and increase my chance of getting the product. It looks like that on some of them we may not get 12 of the smaller sizes to fill up case order......
Thanks for doing this and let me know if I need to do anything else....


----------



## Jacknic

*I AM CHANGING MY PUP DRYER ORDER TO THE STANDARD DRYER*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1), CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) **Lightweight, Ergonomic Pin Brush. Contoured handle fights fatigue/repetitive stress injury Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill
# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) **7 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) ** 3 left
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) ** 7 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case two started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) -Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case one complete: MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ladywolfe

If I am not too late, I would like to be added in. I may also add maintenance kits to help round out case/cases. Can someone send me a price list. Also, I wish we could get more buyers for the black on black kits so we could get a full case. If the price is good, I may just order several.

I definitely want:
•	Kool Dry Dryer in Blue

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1), CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) **Lightweight, Ergonomic Pin Brush. Contoured handle fights fatigue/repetitive stress injury Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill
# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) **7 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) ** 3 left
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) ** 7 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case two started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) -Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started: Canichita(1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case one complete: MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1), Ladywolfe (1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chagall's mom

*Adding (1) Purple Kool Dry Dryer & (1) Hold A Hose*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1), CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) **Lightweight, Ergonomic Pin Brush. Contoured handle fights fatigue/repetitive stress injury Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill
# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) **7 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) ** 3 left
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) ** 7 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case two started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) -Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started: Canichita(1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1), *Chagall's mom (1)*
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) –
Case one complete: MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1)
*#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- Chagall's mom (1)*
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1), Ladywolfe (1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## plumcrazy

*Bold/Colors formatting replaced*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1), CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) **Lightweight, Ergonomic Pin Brush. Contoured handle fights fatigue/repetitive stress injury Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill
# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) **7 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) ** 3 left
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) ** 7 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case two started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) -Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case one complete: MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 - right-handed)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

*Adding Qty-1 each #S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear & S108 Short Shank Shear*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2), SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ARBORGALE (1), SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1), radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1), Lily123 (1), afkar (1), minipoodlelover (1), akimpix (1), SnorPuddel (1), CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1), Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1), KLOLIVER (1), Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) - Kloliver (1), poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case), poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), Lilah+Jasper (1), ROWAN (2), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) ,TINTLET (2), fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill
# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1), tokipoke (1), radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) **7 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1), ROWAN (1), poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2), ROWAN (2), pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) ** 3 left
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) ** 7 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1),PoodlePowerBC (1), pixyia (1), poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1), PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) ,poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), radiocricket (1), tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1), tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1), , Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case two started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (1), Jacknic (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1), Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), TINTLET (2), Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1), ROWAN (1), MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2), MINNIE (1), Lilah+Jasper (1),
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1), poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3), TINTLET (2), MINIPOODLELOVER (1), PoodlePowerBC (1), RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1), Dante's Mom (1), Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) -Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), dawns (1), plumcrazy (1), tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete; KLOLIVER (2), dawns (2), SnorPuddel (2), poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1), SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2), tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1), SnorPuddel (1), plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1), MINNIE (1), SnorPuddel (1), poodlesplease (1), lavillerose (1), Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1), poodlesplease (1), Maverick (1), Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case one complete: MINNIE (1), KLOLIVER (2), SnorPuddel (1), Jacknic (1), poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 right), Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1), akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S108 Short Shank Shear 8” Straight Right (1 per case) - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Arborgale

I hope I did this right. I added 2 MTK Maintenance kits and 2 DTK Day 2 Day kits. 

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) - Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill
# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) **7 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) Arborgale (2) ** 1 left
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) ** 5 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) pixyia (1) poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case two started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) -Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case one complete: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S108 Short Shank Shear 8” Straight Right (1 per case) - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

Adding 16oz Ice on Ice Concentrate

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) - Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case) - KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) Tonjad (1)=will take 128oz size if case doesn't fill
# 073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)**6 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) Arborgale (2) ** 1 left
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) ** 5 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) pixyia (1) poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) Tonjad (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) ** 3 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case two started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) Tonjad (1) (Tonjad will order 128 ounce if not enough to finish case)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started:

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) -Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case one complete: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S108 Short Shank Shear 8” Straight Right (1 per case) - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## cailinriley

I'm just about to add my items to the group order, since I got my shipping quote for the Kool Dry Dryer. Just a couple of questions. I hope someone knows the answers! 

1) I'm not expecting anything to go wrong with the dryer while it's under warranty. But if it does, it means sending the machine back to Texas, right? Has any Canadian buyer had to deal with this issue? How did it turn out?? 

2) I'm considering having the Kool Dry Dryer Hanger attached. I don't have anywhere to hang the dryer, at the moment, but we might be moving in a year or so, and I may end up with a place where hanging the dryer would be preferable. My question...if the hanger is attached, but the dryer is used on the floor, do the hanger parts get in the way at all? 

Thanks, so very very much, for any help with these two concerns!! 
And thanks, Karma, for holding the buy open a bit longer. Hope all is going well for you and your dad. ((Hugs))


----------



## Jacknic

cailinriley said:


> I'm just about to add my items to the group order, since I got my shipping quote for the Kool Dry Dryer. QUOTE]
> 
> Just curious how do you get a shipping quote, do I have to ask Karma in PM?


----------



## cailinriley

Jacknic said:


> cailinriley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just about to add my items to the group order, since I got my shipping quote for the Kool Dry Dryer. QUOTE]
> 
> Just curious how do you get a shipping quote, do I have to ask Karma in PM?
> 
> 
> 
> I phoned Chris Christensen's 1-800 number, today, and got an estimate from the agent on the phone. She didn't take my name or exact address (just my province), so the quote is not hard and fast. I just needed a ball park figure so I could decide if the ultimate cost of the dryer was worth it to me.
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> ETA: I just went on the CC website, put a dryer in the shopping cart, entered my exact address, and hit submit (without confirming the purchase or giving payment, so I didn't actually buy anything). The shipping quote was what I got during the phone call. BUT...the site says:
> 
> ATTENTION CANADIAN CUSTOMERS: We are having problems with this software properly calculating freight cost into Canada. Freight cost will be somewhat higher than indicated. You will be contact personally either by e-mail or telephone to advise you of the additional cost if there is one, or your other shipping options. Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> I know that the agent just used their website to get the shipping information. So...I guess another phone call is in order, tomorrow. Surely, someone there will be able to give me an accurate quote. Arghhhhhh!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tonjad

*Will someone add please?*

Ok I will fill last case of Show off (128oz) andwill change Ice on Ice to 16 oz conc. and change White on White shampoo to 16 oz conc., and After U Bathe to 64 oz and will take 128oz Miracle Air instead of 16 oz.....thank you !


----------



## plumcrazy

Adding Tonjad's order:

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) - Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case)
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) Tonjad (1)
Case two started: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) **5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) Arborgale (2) ** 1 left
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) ** 5 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) pixyia (1) poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) ** 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case two started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started: Tonjad (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) -Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case one complete: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S108 Short Shank Shear 8” Straight Right (1 per case) - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## plumcrazy

Tonjad said:


> Ok I will fill last case of Show off (128oz) andwill change Ice on Ice to 16 oz conc. and change White on White shampoo to 16 oz conc., and After U Bathe to 64 oz and will take 128oz Miracle Air instead of 16 oz.....thank you !


I did the best I could with this, Tonjad - my only question is what you meant with the White on White shampoo... you were already down for a 16 ounce bottle - did you want to stay with that or change it to the 64 ounce?

Double check that I made all the other changes correctly, please and thank you!

Barb


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

*Adding (1) S113 Saturn 8" Shear Right & Deleting S108 Short Shank Shear 8” Straight*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
Case Two started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case Two started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case One complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
Case Two Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) - Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case)
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) Tonjad (1)
Case two started: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) **5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
Case Two started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tonjad (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case)JRPoodle (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case One complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case Two started: faerie (2) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) Arborgale (2) ** 1 left
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) ** 5 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) pixyia (1) poodlegang (1)
Case Two started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case Two complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
Case three started: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) ** 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
Case Two started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case Two Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case two started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case one complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case two started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case Two started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case One complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Two complete: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case Three complete: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case Four complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case Five started: Tonjad (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case One complete: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
Case Two started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) -Case One Complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case one complete: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case two started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case One complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case Two complete: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case Three started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case one complete: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 right), Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right (1 per case) - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right (1 per case) - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Tonjad

Thanks ! 64 oz White on White shampoo please !


----------



## faerie

i'll take the last maintenance kit. at $7.50 it will be a nice gift for my sister.


----------



## plumcrazy

Adding faerie's maintenance kit & changing Tonjad's White on White:

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
Case 2 started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case 1 complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
Case 2 Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) - Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) **5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
Case 2 started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) 
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case 1 complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 complete: faerie (3) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) Arborgale (2)
Case 3 started: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) ** 5 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) pixyia (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 2 started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case 2 complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 3 started: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) ** 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
Case 2 started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case 2 started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case 2 started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 2 complete: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case 3 complete: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 4 complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case 5 started: Tonjad (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
Case 2 started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) -Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case 2 started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case 1 complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case 2 complete: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case 3 started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 right), Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right (1 per case) - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right (1 per case) - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## KristaLynn

I'd like a black on black system kit as well but I don't want to mess up all your colours!


----------



## plumcrazy

KristaLynn said:


> I'd like a black on black system kit as well but I don't want to mess up all your colours!


*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
Case 2 started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case 1 complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
Case 2 Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) - Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) **5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
Case 2 started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) 
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12 per case) KristaLynn (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case 1 complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 complete: faerie (3) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) Arborgale (2)
Case 3 started: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) ** 5 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) pixyia (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 2 started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case 2 complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 3 started: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) ** 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
Case 2 started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case 2 started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case 2 started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 2 complete: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case 3 complete: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 4 complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case 5 started: Tonjad (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
Case 2 started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) -Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case 2 started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case 1 complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case 2 complete: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case 3 started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 right), Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right (1 per case) - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right (1 per case) - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Ladywolfe

*More Product for few cents less*

For anyone interested in the black on black system kit. It looks like, if I order 4 system kits and an additional 16oz. ice on ice, I will have 8 ounces more ice on ice product for about the exact same cost as buying all the products in the kit in their original size. In fact, it will even be a few cents less, and 8ounces more ice on ice product.

Sorry if this is confusing, but it may work out the same for the other colors. I didn't check.

Just compare:

4 System kits will get you 16 oz of three products, and 8 ounces of one. (Way Less Expensive, but leave you a little short on one product; compared with......
4 Full size products of those in the kit = 16 oz of each product.

Add an additional 16 oz full product to four maintenance kit products, and you have 20 ounces of ice on ice, and 16 ounces of the other three products for a few cents less than buying full size.

Sounds like more product for a few cents less.

So, I am going to add 4 black on black system kits and one Ice on Ice 16 oz to the order.
I don't want to delete the colored parts on our order list, so can someone add this in for me? When I cut and paste, I lose the colors.

If I figured this wrong, feel free to correct me.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Jacknic said:


> Just curious how do you get a shipping quote, do I have to ask Karma in PM?


Kathy - I am sending you a PM about dryer shipping costs to MI


----------



## plumcrazy

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12 per case) – ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1), TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) – KLOLIVER (1), SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1), Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) ** 5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12 per case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1), poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12 per case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
Case 2 started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) ** 5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12 per case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1), afkar (2), Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1), SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12 per case) -
Case 1 complete: Jacknic (3), ROWAN (2), KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
Case 2 Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12 per case)- PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12 per case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12 per case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12 per case) - Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12 per case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) **1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4 per case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12 per case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4 per case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12 per case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12 per case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) **5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
Case 2 started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) ***3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12 per case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz ( 4 per case) - TINTLET (2) **2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) 
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4 per case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12 per case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12 per case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12 per case) –
Case 1 complete: TINTLET (8), SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 complete: faerie (3) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1), afkar(1) Arborgale (2)
Case 3 started: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12 per case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1), ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) ** 5 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) pixyia (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 2 started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4 per case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12 per case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4 per case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case 2 complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 3 started: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) ** 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
Case 2 started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12 per case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12 per case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4 per case)-
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2), poodlesplease (1), pixyia (1), radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case 2 started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case 2 started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12 per case) - KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1), poodlesplease (1) ** 5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12 per case) Theo'sMom (1), pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4 per case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 2 complete: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case 3 complete: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 4 complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case 5 started: Tonjad (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12 per case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
Case 2 started: Eclipse (2)

#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6 per case) -Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12 per case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case 2 started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12 per case) -
Case 1 complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case 2 complete: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2),poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case 3 started: Canichita(1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple(1 per case)- KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose (1 per case)- KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue (1 per case) – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger (1 per case) – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green (1 per case) - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink (1 per case) - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12 per case) – 
Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight (1 per case) - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear (1 per case) - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear (1 per case)-Tucker57(1 right), Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple (1 per case) - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight (1 per case) - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green (1 per case) - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK (1 per case) - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right (1 per case) - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE (1 per case)- csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE (1 per case)- poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right (1 per case) - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## plumcrazy

Previous post added Ladywolfe's order (4 Black on Black system kits & 1 16 oz Ice on Ice - LW, I'm assuming you wanted the ready to use Ice on Ice?? If you wanted the concentrate - please let me know and I'll change it!)

Barb


----------



## Ladywolfe

That is correct. Thank you, Barb.


----------



## fairhavenmagick

I'm interested in getting a general idea of shipping on the dryer too. I went to the website but the shipping quote stayed at $0 throughout the check out process. Just a general idea would do (if it matters it is shipping to TX)
Thanks!


----------



## plumcrazy

Posting this for Rowan - She's having trouble logging on today... I've left messages for the administrator to see if he can get it sorted out. In the meantime:

(This is "Rowan"!)

Past group buy dryer shipping examples:

Kool Dry - NC 28560 ($14.31)
Kool Dry - NY 11228 ($14.31)
Kool Dry - UT 84780 ($13.66)
Kool Dry - MI 49265 ($15.52)
Kool Pup - NJ 07450 ($12.02)
Kool Dry - TX 75223 ($10.96)
Kool Dry Raptor - MN 55955 ($32.87)

You can estimate UPS freight charges here using 75840 as the origin (CC) zip code:

https://wwwapps.ups.com/ctc/request

Dryer weights (add 1-2 lbs for packing materials): 
Kool Pup: 9
Kool Dry: 14
Raptor: 19


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Past group buy dryer shipping examples:



Kool Dry - NC 28560 ($14.31)

Kool Dry - NY 11228 ($14.31)

Kool Dry - UT 84780 ($13.66)

Kool Dry - MI 49265 ($15.52)

Kool Pup - NJ 07450 ($12.02)

Kool Dry - TX 75223 ($10.96)

Kool Dry Raptor - MN 55955 ($32.87)



You can estimate UPS freight charges here using 75840 as the origin (CC) zip code:



https://wwwapps.ups.com/ctc/request



Dryer weights (add 1-2 lbs for packing materials):

Kool Pup: 9

Kool Dry: 14

Raptor: 19


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Oops - Barb and I posted at the same time


----------



## cailinriley

Lilah+Jasper said:


> You can estimate UPS freight charges here using 75840 as the origin (CC) zip code:


When I phoned CC for the estimate, I was told they ship to Canada by USPS, and that sending through the mail was the cheapest option. (!!) 

Would love to hear from past Canadian participants. What was your shipping cost? How did the dryer arrive? (UPS? USPS? Other?) Please feel free to PM me if you prefer. 

I'd really love to make a final decision. Hope I still have a little time before the buy closes. I'd hate to have to settle for a locally sold (and noisier) dryer. :-(


----------



## faerie

USPS doesn't charge brokerage fees to Canada. It's your best bang for the buck


----------



## Lotusland spoos

cailinriley said:


> When I phoned CC for the estimate, I was told they ship to Canada by USPS, and that sending through the mail was the cheapest option. (!!)
> 
> Would love to hear from past Canadian participants. What was your shipping cost? How did the dryer arrive? (UPS? USPS? Other?) Please feel free to PM me if you prefer.
> 
> I'd really love to make a final decision. Hope I still have a little time before the buy closes. I'd hate to have to settle for a locally sold (and noisier) dryer. :-(


I had the raptor delivered to Blaine, WA since I live in Vancouver otherwise delivery I think would have been about $130. I had to pay the HST which if you buy in Canada you will have to pay anyways. Canadian prices are usually even more than what our fellow Americans pay for the same product and you have to pay for delivery anyways. If it is delivered USPS then there is no brokerage (which could be exorbitant). You probably still have to pay HST but there should be no duty on US made products. So I think with the discount pricing plus the premium you have to pay from a canadian distributor will offset the higher shipping cost. 

I love the raptor and think it is worth every penny!


----------



## plumcrazy

*Adding an order for Rowan*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) – ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) – KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) – KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
Case 2 started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) *5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1) afkar (2) Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: Jacknic (3) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
Case 2 Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case)- PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) - Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) *1 left
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) - tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12/case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) *5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
Case 2 started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: TINTLET (8) SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 complete: faerie (3) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1) afkar(1) Arborgale (2)
Case 3 started: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) *5 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) pixyia (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 2 started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12/case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case 2 complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 3 started: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
Case 2 started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12/case) - poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12/case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12/case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4/case)-
Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4/case)-
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2) poodlesplease (1) pixyia (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case 2 started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case 2 started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12/case) - KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 2 complete: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case 3 complete: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 4 complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case 5 started: Tonjad (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
Case 2 started: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case) -Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case 2 started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case 2 complete: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2) poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case 3 started: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Rowan (1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
_(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)_
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) – 
Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right) Rowan (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE - fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE - csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

*Note From Rowan*

Regarding the shear finger rings: They are "one per case" and you get one set per package - look in the Misc section here. I don't think the Jasmine shears come with them so those that ordered Jasmine shears might want to check them out. Each shear (Original v. Jasmine v. Celestial, etc.) takes a different size but it's on the CC website under Shear Accessories and then Finger size chart. The Jasmine shears all require the 22mm size.


----------



## Mel

*question*

Can you get a discount on the CC outlet factory?

FACTORY OUTLET


----------



## CT Girl

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) – ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) – KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) – KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
Case 2 started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) *5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1) afkar (2) Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: Jacknic (3) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
Case 2 Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case)- PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) - Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) CT Girl (1) Case Complete
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) - tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12/case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) *5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
Case 2 started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: TINTLET (8) SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 complete: faerie (3) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1) afkar(1) Arborgale (2)
Case 3 started: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) CT Girl (3)*2 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) pixyia (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 2 started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12/case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case 2 complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 3 started: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
Case 2 started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12/case) - poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12/case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12/case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4/case)-
Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4/case)-
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2) poodlesplease (1) pixyia (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case 2 started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case 2 started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12/case) - KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 2 complete: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case 3 complete: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 4 complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case 5 started: Tonjad (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
Case 2 started: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case) -Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case 2 started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case 2 complete: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2) poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case 3 started: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Rowan (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) – 
Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right) Rowan (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE - fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE - csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right) 
__________________


----------



## Minnie

Added #042 OC Magic Foam (1) which completed case



plumcrazy said:


> *BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) – ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *5 left
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) – KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) – KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *5 left
> #A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) –
> Case 1 complete: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
> Case 2 started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) *5 left
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
> Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1) afkar (2) Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
> Case 2 started:
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
> Case 1 complete: Jacknic (3) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
> Case 2 Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case)- PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
> #A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) - ARBORGALE (1)
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) - Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
> #011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12/case) - Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1), MINNIE (1)
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
> Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) Tonjad (1)
> Case 2 started:
> #054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) - tokipoke (1)
> #073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case) - CT Girl (1)
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12/case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
> #072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> *LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
> #051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) *5 left
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case) -
> Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
> Case 2 started:
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left
> 
> *SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
> #031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
> #032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12/case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> #035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
> #BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case) –
> Case 1 complete: TINTLET (8) SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
> Case 2 complete: faerie (3) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1) afkar(1) Arborgale (2)
> Case 3 started:
> #S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case)- KristaLynn (1)
> #DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) *5 left
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case) -
> Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) pixyia (1) poodlegang (1)
> Case 2 started:
> #058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case) -
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12/case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case) –
> Case 1 complete: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
> Case 2 complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
> Case 3 started: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) *2 left
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
> Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
> Case 2 started:
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12/case) - poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12/case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
> #70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12/case) - tokipoke (1)
> #S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2)
> #202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4/case)-
> Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
> Case 2 Started:
> #205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4/case)-
> Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
> Case 2 started:
> 
> *EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2) poodlesplease (1) pixyia (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
> Case 2 started:
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4/case) -
> Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
> Case 2 started: plumcrazy (1)
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12/case) - KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
> #066 Miracle air 16 oz (12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4/case) -
> Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Case 2 complete: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> Case 3 complete: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Case 4 complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
> Case 5 started: Tonjad (1)
> 
> *MISC:*
> #302: Poodle Charm (12/case) –
> Case 1 complete: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
> Case 2 started: Eclipse (2)
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case) -Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
> Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
> Case 2 started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case) -
> Case 1 complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
> Case 2 complete: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2) poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
> Case 3 started: Canichita(1)
> #F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm - Rowan (2)
> #F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Rowan (1)
> 
> *DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
> _(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)_
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
> #KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) –
> Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
> #SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> #S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
> #KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
> #SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
> #SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
> #KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
> #KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
> #S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right) Rowan (1)
> #KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE - fairhavenmagick (1)
> #KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE - csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
> #KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
> #S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## CT Girl

Minnie we must have been posting at the same time - I completed the case the post before yours.


----------



## plumcrazy

OK - Hold up !!!!

CT Girl already grabbed the last #042 OC Magic Foam, but when she copied and pasted, she lost the bold & color formats... 


Hey CT... What else did you add or change?? We appreciate it if you put what you're adding or subtracting at the very top - before your cut 'n paste job so we can know what what changed.

Minnie - I can start you on the second case.

Give me a few minutes to sort this out before anyone else posts, please!

Thank you!!


----------



## Kloliver

*Barb, pls add*



plumcrazy said:


> OK - Hold up !!!!
> 
> Give me a few minutes to sort this out before anyone else posts, please!
> 
> Thank you!!


Barb,

Wld you pls add this for me: 
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right KLOliver (1)

& tack on this:

These are the case items still left to fill:

#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush *5 left
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple *5 left
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" *5 left
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz *5 left
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing *3 left
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz *2 left
#DTK Day to Day System Kit *5 left
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz *2 left
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz *5 left


----------



## plumcrazy

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) – ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) – KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) – KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
Case 2 started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) *5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1) afkar (2) Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: Jacknic (3) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
Case 2 Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case)- PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) - Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case) - Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 started: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) - tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12/case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) *5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
Case 2 started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: TINTLET (8) SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 complete: faerie (3) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1) afkar(1) Arborgale (2)
Case 3 started: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 per case) - KristaLynn (1) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) CT Girl (3) *2 left
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) pixyia (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 2 started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12/case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case 2 complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 3 started: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
Case 2 started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12/case) - poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12/case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12/case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4/case)-
Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4/case)-
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2) poodlesplease (1) pixyia (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case 2 started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case 2 started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12/case) - KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 2 complete: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case 3 complete: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 4 complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case 5 started: Tonjad (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
Case 2 started: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case) -Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case 2 started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case 2 complete: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2) poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case 3 started: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Rowan (1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
_(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)_
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) – 
Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear *Right *- Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE - fairhavenmagick (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE - csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)

Quantities left to fill cases:
#A020G 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush *5
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple *5
#004 Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" *5
#052 Ice on Ice Concent. 16 oz *5
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing *3
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz *2
#DTK Day to Day System Kit *5
#078 After U Bathe 64 oz *2
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz *5 left[/COLOR]


----------



## Kloliver

*Filling Cases*

*Hello Poodle People..... we are soooooo close to filling certain cases (see below)*

*Case items left to fill:*

#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush *5 left
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple *5 left
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" *5 left
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz *5 left
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing *3 left
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz *2 left
#DTK Day to Day System Kit *5 left
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz *2 left
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz *5 left


----------



## plumcrazy

I think I got everyone's last couple orders correct - *CT Girl*, check your order to be sure I found everything - the last things I think I see you added was the OC Magic Foam and 3 DTK system kits (right?)

We're starting to run into another sort of problem now... I was unaware of this, but apparently, posts have a limit of 1000 characters and we've been hitting that limit the last few times I've posted the list... I took some time last night and changed all the (12 per case) to (12/case) and I deleted all the commas I could see! :lol:

I don't have a good solution for this than for everyone to stop shopping (and we don't want THAT to happen) so if anyone has an idea on how to squeeze more characters into this post, let me know! I thought about splitting the post into two parts, but I'd hate to lose any data!

Each colored/bolded/special format requires extra characters, so I might have to "do away" with some of the cool formatting 

In the meantime, as things are added, I'll try to delete superfluous characters so we can continue adding to the list... If you start to see a lot of abbreviations, don't worry... it's just me! :wave:


----------



## Kloliver

plumcrazy said:


> I think I got everyone's last couple orders correct - *CT Girl*, check your order to be sure I found everything - the last things I think I see you added was the OC Magic Foam and 3 DTK system kits (right?)
> 
> We're starting to run into another sort of problem now... I was unaware of this, but apparently, posts have a limit of 1000 characters and we've been hitting that limit the last few times I've posted the list... I took some time last night and changed all the (12 per case) to (12/case) and I deleted all the commas I could see! :lol:
> 
> I don't have a good solution for this than for everyone to stop shopping (and we don't want THAT to happen) so if anyone has an idea on how to squeeze more characters into this post, let me know! I thought about splitting the post into two parts, but I'd hate to lose any data!
> 
> Each colored/bolded/special format requires extra characters, so I might have to "do away" with some of the cool formatting
> 
> In the meantime, as things are added, I'll try to delete superfluous characters so we can continue adding to the list... If you start to see a lot of abbreviations, don't worry... it's just me! :wave:


Yeah I saw that too- about 6 of my own posts ago :lol:


----------



## fairhavenmagick

I just noticed- after I ordered the Kool Dry Dryer in Purple, the ppl that ordered after me put another item line in for it. If someone who's better at this formatting stuff than me wants to go correct that it will give us some characters to use!


----------



## Ladywolfe

I have a question. If I have a request and the case does not get filled, then the item will not be ordered? 

I have a feeling one of mine is not going to go through, (4 Black on Black System Kits) and if that happens, then I will switch over to 4 of a different system kit, and will probably finish off a case, or will just order things individually.

Is that the way this works?


----------



## Mel

I will take 3 of the #DTK Day to Day System Kit and 1 #078: After U Bathe 64 oz . So I send the email and then send paypal or wait on the paypal? You can call me slow lol

Case items left to fill:

#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush *5 left
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple *5 left
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" *5 left
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz *5 left
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing *3 left
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz *2 left
#DTK Day to Day System Kit *2 left
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz *1 left
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz *5 left


----------



## cailinriley

As soon as the list has been sorted out, I will be adding a Kool Dry Dryer in purple (KD120) and a Hold-a-hose (KD900). 

I also need to email this to Karma, right?


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Added 3 DTK systems & 64 oz after you bathe for Mel*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) – ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) – KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) – KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
Case 2 started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) *5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1) afkar (2) Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: Jacknic (3) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
Case 2 Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case)- PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) - Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case) - Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 started: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) - tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12/case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) *5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
Case 2 started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: TINTLET (8) SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 complete: faerie (3) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1) afkar(1) Arborgale (2)
Case 3 started: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case) - KristaLynn (1) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) CT Girl (3)Mel (2)Case filled
Case 2 started Mel (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) pixyia (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 2 started:
#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12/case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case 2 complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 3 started: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) *1 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
Case 2 started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12/case) - poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12/case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12/case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4/case)-
Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4/case)-
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2) poodlesplease (1) pixyia (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case 2 started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case 2 started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12/case) - KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 2 complete: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case 3 complete: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 4 complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case 5 started: Tonjad (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
Case 2 started: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case) -Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case 2 started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case 2 complete: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2) poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case 3 started: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Rowan (1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
_(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)_
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) – 
Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear *Right *- Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Fairhavenmagick* I moved your dryer to purple list

*Mel* I entered 3 of the DTK Day to Day sytems for you that flled one case and started a second...did you want that many or were you just trying to fill a case and only want 2? Don't pay until group order is over and Karma figures the shipping and any paypal fees etc. and sends us all our final payment amount.

*Ladywolfe* Yes, you've got it right if the cases don't fill then that item doesn't get order CC will only send full cases. Towards the end of the buy if we want something that doesn't fill we might be able to move to another size of the same item to fill that case and still get the shampoo or whatever we wanted just not in our preferred size.


----------



## KristaLynn

Oh, I can't just pay the full list price if I really wanted an item that doesn't have a full case? I'm going to end up with one item at this rate and that seems silly.


----------



## Arborgale

plumcrazy said:


> IWe're starting to run into another sort of problem now... I was unaware of this, but apparently, posts have a limit of 1000 characters and we've been hitting that limit the last few times I've posted the list... I took some time last night and changed all the (12 per case) to (12/case) and I deleted all the commas I could see! :lol:
> 
> I don't have a good solution for this than for everyone to stop shopping (and we don't want THAT to happen) so if anyone has an idea on how to squeeze more characters into this post, let me know! I thought about splitting the post into two parts, but I'd hate to lose any data!



Just a suggestion...why don't you stop listing the cases that are already filled. Do one post with the FILLED CASES and one post that has the CASES IN PROGRESS. Once a case gets filled from the CASES IN PROGRESS, then it is removed and gets put into the FILLED CASES post. Hope that is not too confusing. Just a thought.


----------



## Mel

I didn't see the order before me (I was thinking 5 was left). I will just take the 2 then instead of starting a new case. 

Could you start a new case of Mystic Ear Cleaner and add me for one and also put me down for a 004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8

So I would have:
(2) Day to Day Kit
(1) 64oz After U Bathe
(1) Poodle Buttercomb
(1) Mystic Ear Cleaner



When I copy and paste the list it messes the colored font up also.


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Adding 004 Poodlecomb & Mystic ear cleaner, deleting 1 Dtk system for Mel*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1)*5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 1 filled: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
Case 2 started:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) Dante's Mom (1) afkar (2) Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 1 filled: Jacknic (3) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
Case 2 Started: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 started: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) *5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
Case 2 started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 1 filled: TINTLET (8) SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 filled: faerie (3) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1) afkar(1) Arborgale (2)
Case 3 started: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)Case 1 filled: KristaLynn (1) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) CT Girl (3) Mel (2)
Case 2 started: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) pixyia (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 2 started:
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 filled: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case 2 filled: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 3 started: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) *1 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
Case 2 started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)Case 1 filled: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2) poodlesplease (1) pixyia (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case 2 started: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case 2 started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 2 filled: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case 3 filled: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 4 filled: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case 5 started: Tonjad (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 1 filled: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
Case 2 started: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case 2 started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 1 filled: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case 2 filled: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2) poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case 3 started: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm-Rowan (1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
_(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)_
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 1 filled: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear *Right *- Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Mel* I thought you wanted the 8 oz of Mystic ear cleaner and that's what I put in for you but if you wanted the 128 oz instead. Just let me know and I will be happy to change it for you.


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Saving characters*

*Plum Crazy*,while making some changes to the list for Mel, I made a few changes I thought might save a few characters here and there but if it affected something I didn't think of let me know and I'll change back.

Filled has 2 less characters than complete, so I changed all completed cases to filled. There were quite a few - (dashes) and spaces after item descriptions, I removed those. There was a shampoo listed with no takers, so I took it off. :hmmmm2:

I like the color for completed items as it seems easier to read, so I would hate to lose that but I don't think the noted color needs " (quotes) around it so I removed the quotes and it still seems to work, that only saved 2 characters per color notation but might add up. :dontknow:

I have 2 items listed that no one else has shown an interest in so I think I could remove those as they won't fill and just take up space. The 16 oz clarifying shampoo and thick N thicker gel 8 oz. I don't care if I don't get them as I just wanted to try the gel on TKs and I have plenty of shampoo.

I am going to order a Jasmine shear but am still debating on 7 or 8 inch. :confused2:


----------



## Mel

Thanks! Yes I wanted the 8oz.


----------



## Arborgale

Arborgale said:


> Just a suggestion...why don't you stop listing the cases that are already filled. Do one post with the FILLED CASES and one post that has the CASES IN PROGRESS. Once a case gets filled from the CASES IN PROGRESS, then it is removed and gets put into the FILLED CASES post. Hope that is not too confusing. Just a thought.



**THIS IS FROM ROWAN**

"I LOVE your idea of separating out the filled cases from the open cases--that makes my job that much easier (compiling spreadsheet for Ashley).  

As of now, it's hard to figure out when a case closes because not everyone adds a notation. So I second your suggestion. 

And please tell Kristalynn that we don't make the dealer discount rules but we must follow them. They don't allow us to mix retail and dealer orders and I understand why when you're dealing with this high volume. (Sorry!)"


----------



## plumcrazy

I split the "LIST" into two parts... "Completed cases" and "In progress" I'm going to post the Completed cases section first and then I'll post the In progress list secondly... THAT is the list to continue shopping!

I'm going to be in Fargo this weekend for some dog fun (rally O trials!) so I may not be at the computer as much as I normally am - if anyone has questions or is confused by this separation of lists, pose your question here and then be patient until someone is able to answer. You can still place your orders in a separate post if you're not comfortable copying and pasting to retain formatting and someone will add it to the list for you.

Thanks!!

Barb

ETA: I did not put the dryers and shears into the "completed cases" list since they're all single item cases and people may still be wanting to add to them... I think we'll be fine on character count limits since we've completely split the list in 1/2 anyway!


----------



## plumcrazy

Completed cases:
*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 1 filled: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) Dante's Mom (1) afkar (2) Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case)
Case 1 filled: Jacknic (3) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) CT Girl (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) Tonjad (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 1 filled: TINTLET (8) SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 filled: faerie (3) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1) afkar(1) Arborgale (2)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 1 filled: KristaLynn (1) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) CT Girl (3) Mel (2)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) pixyia (1) poodlegang (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 filled: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case 2 filled: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 filled: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2) poodlesplease (1) pixyia (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 2 filled: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case 3 filled: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 4 filled: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 1 filled: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 1 filled: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 1 filled: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case 2 filled: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2) poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 1 filled: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)


----------



## plumcrazy

*In Progress - shop THIS list!!*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1)*5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) *5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) *1 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 2: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm-Rowan (1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
_(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)_
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear *Right *- Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## plumcrazy

I've just been made aware that some members are ONLY emailing their requests to Karma and are NOT posting what they want here on the forum... This will result in either cases not getting filled and/or cases getting OVERFILLED because the members who posted HERE filled the case, but Karma may have received an email for the same product and now the case is filled + 1!! 

While I know that Karma did request that orders be sent to her via email - it is also imperative that the orders get listed HERE because this is the list that EVERYONE can see!!! If it's not on THIS list, it basically doesn't exist.

Please - if you've placed an order (with Karma only or on the forum only) CHECK your items on the list HERE. If they're not listed on this list, you'll need to make a forum post explaining what you want to order so your items can be included in this group buy. If you've ONLY listed your items on the forum and have NOT emailed them to Karma - then, when you're finished shopping - send Karma your complete list, too!

I hope this is clear to everyone! If your item is NOT on this list - it may NOT be ordered!

Thank you!

Barb


----------



## Kloliver

plumcrazy said:


> I split the "LIST" into two parts... "Completed cases" and "In progress" I'm going to post the Completed cases section first and then I'll post the In progress list secondly... THAT is the list to continue shopping!


Great idea, now I can see exactly what I'm on the hook for :lol: & if I'll get the rest on my Lust List.


----------



## pixyia

#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) – ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) – KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) – KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
Case 2 started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) *5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1) afkar (2) Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: Jacknic (3) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
Case 2 Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case)- PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) - Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case) - Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 started: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) - tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12/case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) *5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
Case 2 started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: TINTLET (8) SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 complete: faerie (3) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1) afkar(1) Arborgale (2)
Case 3 started: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case) - KristaLynn (1) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) CT Girl (3)Mel (2)Case filled
Case 2 started Mel (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) poodlegang (1) *1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12/case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case 2 complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 3 started: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) *1 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
Case 2 started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12/case) - poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12/case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12/case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4/case)-
Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4/case)-
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 started:

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2) poodlesplease (1) pixyia (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case 2 started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case 2 started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12/case) - KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 2 complete: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case 3 complete: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 4 complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case 5 started: Tonjad (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
Case 2 started: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case) -Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case 2 started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case 2 complete: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2) poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case 3 started: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Rowan (1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
_(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)_
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) – 
Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear *Right *- Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## cailinriley

*Cailinriley is adding Kool Dry Dryer (purple) & Hold-a-Hose (did I do it correctly?)*

#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) – ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1), poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) – KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) – KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1), radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ARBORGALE (1) SnorPuddel (1)Theo's mom (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) MINNIE (1) TTUSpoo (1) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)
Case 2 started: Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) *5 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1), Dante's Mom (1) afkar (2) Tucker57 (1) TINTLET (1) dawns (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) SnorPuddel (1), Olie (1), Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: Jacknic (3) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (1) Judyf (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Dante's Mom (2) TTUSpoo (1) Arborgale (1)
Case 2 Started: - KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case)- PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case)- radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) - ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) - Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb, (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case) - Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) Lilah+Jasper (1) ROWAN (2) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) TINTLET (2) fairhavenmagick (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 started: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1?) JRPoodle (1) fairhavenmagick (1) Tonjad (1)
Case 2 started: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) - tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case) - CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12/case) - poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1), SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) - CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1), CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) *5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY(1) Theo's mom (1) Judyf (1) ROWAN (1) poodlegang (6)
Case 2 started:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) – Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) - TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) - Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) - poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2), Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: TINTLET (8) SnorPuddel (2) KLOLIVER (1) CT Girl (1)
Case 2 complete: faerie (3) Theo'sMom (1) ROWAN (2) PoodlePowerBC (2) KLOLIVER (1) afkar(1) Arborgale (2)
Case 3 started: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case)- KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case) - KristaLynn (1) ROWAN (2) KLOLIVER (2) Arborgale (2) CT Girl (3)Mel (2)Case filled
Case 2 started Mel (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) poodlegang (1) *1 left

#058 4 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case) -
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz (12/case)- RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (1) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case 2 complete: Pudel-Fan (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) poodlegang (1)
Case 3 started: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) *1 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (2)
Case 2 started:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz. (12/case) - poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz. (12/case) - poodlegang (1), tokipoke (1)JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz (12/case) - tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case) - KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4/case)-
Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 Started:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz (4/case)-
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) radiocricket (1) tokipoke (1)
Case 2 started:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz (12 per case) – Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1), PoodlePowerBC (2) poodlesplease (1) pixyia (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) tokipoke (1) faerie (1) Lily123 (1) Tucker57(1) fairhavenmagick (1)
Case 2 started:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (1) Jacknic (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
Case 2 started: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12/case) - KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz (12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (1) TINTLET (2) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 2 complete: dawns (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
Case 3 complete: SnorPuddel(2) MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
Case 4 complete: Ladyscarletthawk (1) plumcrazy (1) poodlesplease (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
Case 5 started: Tonjad (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case) –
Case 1 complete: ROWAN (3) TINTLET (2) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) RILEYSMOMMY (1) CT Girl (1) Dante's Mom (1) Arborgale (2)
Case 2 started: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case) -Case 1 Complete: KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) plumcrazy (1) tokipoke (1) fairhavenmagick (1) SnorPuddel (1)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 1 complete: KLOLIVER (2) dawns (2) SnorPuddel (2) poodlesplease (2) Judyf (3) TTUSpoo (1)
Case 2 started: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case) -
Case 1 complete: poodlegang (1) KLOLIVER (3) Pudel-Fan (2) SnorPuddel (1) Lilah+Jasper (3) MINNIE (2)
Case 2 complete: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) plumcrazy (2) poodlesplease (2) Pudel-Fan (1) Snor Puddel (2) Jacknic (2)
Case 3 started: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Rowan (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) Cailinriley (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) – 
Case 1 complete: MINNIE (1) KLOLIVER (2) SnorPuddel (1) Jacknic (1) poodlesplease (1) TINTLET(2) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Canichita(1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) Cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## cailinriley

Silly question...and maybe the answer is buried in the thread...

When we email our order to Karma, does that mean we send a PM? Or did she give us her actual email address? I've just PM'd her...but now I'm wondering if I should have contacted her in a different way. She may not be checking this forum, at this point. 

Can anyone advise? Thanks!!


----------



## Arborgale

She gave her email in the very 1st post.

"You are welcome to post your order here but if possible, I would prefer it *also* be emailed to me at chihoulabull (at) gmail (dot) com so I have a copy elsewhere. "


----------



## cailinriley

Ackkk....I'm going blind. You have no idea how many times I scanned the first post, and still didn't see the email address. Thanks, Arborgale!!


----------



## Kloliver

*To pixyia & cailinriley*

Ladies, pls edit your posts. You are using the wrong list. PlumCrazy wants you to use the one titled as such below:

* Post #401- In Progress - shop THIS list!!
*

I would do this myself but I'm on my iPhone in my car.
Everyone, We really need to be careful at this point so please read five posts back before posting so you can stay current with what is happening.

Thank you so much


----------



## cailinriley

*Sorry...this is the correct list...I think...*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1)*5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) *5 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) *1 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 2: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm-Rowan (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## cailinriley

Was unable to edit...the button was no longer available...so I copied and pasted Plumcrazy's list from above. I had assumed that was the one Pixyia had used. Sorry. 

*Pixyia still has to edit her post by adding onto mine, now.* 

This list is crazy long. I have no idea how anyone is keeping track.  
Many thanks to everyone who's watching the tally.


----------



## Tucker57

I decided to try the Black on Black because I found out my groomer used something like it to give Stella her nice velvety black look. Having never used it, I'm a bit leery of buying two, especially if it ends up adding to my shipping cost......I guess I would get two if I knew it wouldn't bump me into a bigger box with higher shipping.


----------



## pixyia

cailinriley said:


> Was unable to edit...the button was no longer available...so I copied and pasted Plumcrazy's list from above. I had assumed that was the one Pixyia had used. Sorry.
> 
> *Pixyia still has to edit her post by adding onto mine, now.*
> 
> This list is crazy long. I have no idea how anyone is keeping track.
> Many thanks to everyone who's watching the tally.


I am so sorry.... 

How can I edit a post?


----------



## Kloliver

There is an edit button that one can use 60 min after posting.

PS ALL: if you want to copy text colour, then hit the latest list's "QUOTE button then copy & paste _that_ with your additions


----------



## Kloliver

*Attention Poodle Shoppers- Fill those Cases!*

There are some really awesome case items that need filling. I'm ordering 2 of some items to help fill cases- other people are too. So let's get 'em filled poodle peeps!

Don't make me get all :cheers2: on you :aetsch: Here are review comments from past group buys

*Poodle Buttercomb: 
*_"Love it! Perfect for fluffing and goes through hair like butter. It's big at 9 5/8", but that makes it easy to use as you can hold one end and brush with other (any size poodle)."

"I got the Poodle Buttercomb and my oh my do I LOVE it!"

"The more I use the CC Buttercomb, the more I like it. It just fluffs extremely well and I do like the long length. I use it all the time."
_
*Gold Series Pin Brush: 
*_LOVE...THIS...BRUSH. It's soft and the pins are rounded so they don't scratch the skin and don't pull the hair. Perfect for brushing and drying long coats.

"35mm- My favorite all around brush. I use this for topknots and long jackets and even bracelets. It's gentle so it won't break the hair but the long tines do a great job fluffing a topknot. LOVE IT!!

27mm- This is my 2nd favorite brush. The shorter tines work best on shorter jacket hair and on bracelets. "

"I still love my 35mm Gold Pin Brush and the Poodle Buttercomb. These seem to be my go-to grooming tools, along with the Gold LP Slicker." 

"Works well on the softer & fine coated poodles. No static! Love this for use while putting the hair in wraps. I have the 37mm (longest pins) and have considered getting the 20mm (shortest
pins) for use on the ears."
_
*Fusion Pin Brush:*
_"Works well on the thicker/coarser coats. No static with this one either, I keep it on hand to brush out poodle ears during/after drying. It can stand a bit more 'abuse' than the Gold."
_
*Black on Black shampoo:
*_Love it! It will stain clothing though. _

*Ice on Ice leave in conditioner: *
_"ice on ice has no fragrance added so it doesn't over take the scent of the plum silky after bathing my poodles. i have the crown royale too and they are both nice. the ice on ice is a bit less sticky imo. Worked on horrible mats!"

"Ice on Ice is just perfect for pre-blowouts and leaves fur easy to comb through, and very soft."

"A must have for daily brushing. It's the only one I have that's unscented and doesn't interfere with my LP shampoo scent. "

"I use this daily before every combing to lessen breakage. I also just this just today as an after bath coat conditioner and I can't be happier. My one wish was that it was scented but Buddy Splash (non CC product) takes care of this."_

* Peace & Kindness:*
_"OMG, I'm in love with CC's Peace & Kindness"

"Peace & Kindness - Works great on any rashes, hot spots, nicks & boo boos. I mostly use this for me, I've sprayed it on my hives and it does ease the itching. Kitchel is sensitive on her face after clippering so I will put this on a cotton ball and rub on where I clipped her. She has not scratched up her face since I started doing that."

"This is great for poodle and human alike. It is non-greasy, fragrance free, gentle and easy to apply. Great for rashes, itchy areas and cuts. I should have purchased more than one!"_

*After You Bathe*

_"I added this onto my order as an after thought to my last order - I am sorry that I didn't order a larger bottle. Again, gentle with a subtle fragrance (I suffer from migraines) and perfect as step 2 after the White On White. I found it really helped rinse their coats thoroughly of all product and ready them for drying. I'm going to need more of this soon too..."

"Love this product. You're supposed to use it last--after all other treatments including Thick N Thicker, which is what I did. It leaves the coat soft but not droopy and tangle free. Very light fragrance. It's thick, so I pour a small amount into my hands and rub them together and then work into the coat. "
_
*Coat Link Dressing: *
_Nice, light dressing that looks like snow. It's another leave-in conditioner and I got it for the winter. It moisturizes the coat (and seems to prevent split ends)._


----------



## pixyia

Kloliver said:


> There is an edit button that one can use 60 min after posting.


 I am sorry I made mistake, and cant correct the list now 


Please let me know which one is the last correct list, I will try to fix it.


----------



## pixyia

*please take a look.*

I hope this is correct now. 

I put 2 items Cailinriley wants on the list. 




plumcrazy said:


> *BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1)*5 left
> #A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
> Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
> Case 2:
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
> Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
> #A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
> #011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
> Case 2: Minnie (1)
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
> Case 2:
> #054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
> #073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
> #072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> *LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:*
> #051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) *5 left
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
> Case 2:
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left
> 
> *SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:*
> #031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> #032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> #035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
> #BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
> Case 3:
> #S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
> #DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
> Case 2:
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
> Case 2:
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
> Case 3: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) *1 left
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
> Case 2:
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
> #70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
> #S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
> #202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 2:
> #205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 2:
> 
> *EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:*
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
> Case 2: Mel (1)
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
> #066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 5: Tonjad (1)
> 
> *MISC:*
> #302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
> Case 2: Eclipse (2)
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
> Case 2:
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
> Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
> Case 3: Canichita(1)
> #F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
> #F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
> 
> *DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:*
> _(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)_
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
> #KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) Cailinriley (1)
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
> Case 2:
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
> #SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
> #S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
> #KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
> #SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
> #SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
> #KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
> #KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
> #S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear *Right *- Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
> #KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1 Cailinriley (1))
> #KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
> #S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Kloliver

*Correct & current list to shop from*

OK, we're back on track to Poodle Town :act-up:

* SEE POST #415 for past purchase reviews on case items yet to fill*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1)*5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) *4 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz (4/case) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) *1 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (1) OR 64oz 
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 2: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm-Rowan (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Karma'sACat

Hi guys, I apologize for yet another disappearance. On Sunday we nearly lost my dad and this week has been very up and down for him and us. Until he is more stable it is very hard to focus on anything else. At this point, I don't know when I will close the buy, which I know isn't what you all want to hear but I can't handle ordering, getting payment and shipping out your stuff when I'm at the hospital so much


----------



## CT Girl

I don't want you to give this another thought. I want you to concentrate on what is important, your dad and the rest of your family. We can all look on this as an opportunity to fill up the half filled cases. My prayers are with you and your family for your father's speedy recovery.


----------



## Kloliver

*Adding for Schnauzerpoodle*

* SEE POST #415 for past purchase reviews on case items yet to fill*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1)*5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1) Lilah+Jasper (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) *4 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz (4/case) Schnauzerpoodle (2) *2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) *1 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 2: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm-Rowan (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Kloliver

*Rowan had a great idea*

Okay, what if we tried to take most of the burden off Karma? Here are some ideas & her generous offer to help out.

1) Rowan will compile order spreadsheet; send out final orders for review/confirmation; prepare order forms (products and dryers) for CC Sales Rep

2) A member that Karma'sACat knows and trusts can collect the $$$ via PayPal, Money Order, or Personal Check and handle that part of the transaction. I can provide the spreadsheet so this member knows how much each participant owes. Shipping on large orders (Parcel Post) can be estimated now (it's fairly easy to do as products are 1 lb, 4 lbs or 8 lbs), collected once shipped, or collected now and adjusted once shipped. I can figure out the Regional Priority box shipment totals as I know what fits in those.

3) Karma'sACat would be responsible for sorting and shipping of the actual product order once it arrives. Note: Dryers will go directly to members so this would only entail the products. Maybe there are members who live near her who could help?


----------



## afkar

The one advantage of the buy staying open longer is the getting tempted to add more to the order. I must admit I am tempted by a couple of other things but a little concerned about the cost of higher postage to Australia.. then again I have probably already gone into a higher bracket anyway.:biggrin1:
One more question - can someone who uses the Peace & Kindness let me know how extravagant the spray is as I am wondering if I should get two given that I am likely to end up using it on the horses if needed too


----------



## Kloliver

*Brush Cleaner (12/case)*

Hi Everyone:

I have the brush cleaner- IMO it's a must have for protecting your investment.

If you want one please THANK THIS POST & the next time I make an edit I will add it to the order list.

Brush Cleaner (12/case)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

*Deleting #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker Qty-1*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1)*5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) Sookster (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) *4 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz (4/case) Schnauzerpoodle (2) *2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) *1 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 2: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm-Rowan (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Kloliver

Lilah+Jasper, you must have received your total :wink:

See POST #424 for adding name to I want the Brush Cleaner list: $X.XX each (12/case)

Yeah, you're right about the triangular slicker- my total is rockin' the quad digits already, so I'm ok if a few things fall off the list.


----------



## Sookster

DELETING for KLOLIVER Mark 5 Triangle Slicker
DELETING for Sookster Ice on Ice RTU 16oz

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1)*5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) *4 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz (4/case) Schnauzerpoodle (2) *2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) CASE FULL
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 2: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm-Rowan (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1)
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Kloliver said:


> Lilah+Jasper, you must have received your total :wink:


lol - not yet but I know it won't be pretty!!! :afraid: I needed to place an order with Cherrybrook and the brushes are 20% off so I ordered the triangle slicker. I was thinking that we probably wouldn't fill that case.

ETA - well, I just checked my email and the total is indeed scary. Considering I am getting 3 shears in this order I think the total is not so bad


----------



## minipoodlelover

DELETING Jasmine 7" Extra Curve Shears

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1)*5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) *4 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz (4/case) Schnauzerpoodle (2) *2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) CASE FULL
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 2: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm-Rowan (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) 
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Minnie

Adding (1) #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) *4 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1)*5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) *4 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz (4/case) Schnauzerpoodle (2) *2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) CASE FULL
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 2: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg , size 22mm-Rowan (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) 
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Adding finger rings*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) *4 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1)*5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) *4 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz (4/case) Schnauzerpoodle (2)] *2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3 filled: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) 
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2)* 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 2: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) 
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Olie

Adding Ice on Ice Concentrate back in - ONLY 3 LEFT TO FILL THE CASE


BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) *4 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1)*5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1)*3 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz (4/case) Schnauzerpoodle (2)] *2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3 filled: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) 
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2)* 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 2: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) 
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## liljaker

I am interested in the gold pin brush:

#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush


----------



## minipoodlelover

Adding liljaker's 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush - just 3 left to fill the case!

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (1) *3 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS*:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1) *3 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz (4/case) Schnauzerpoodle (2)] *2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3 filled: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) 
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 2: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) 
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## minipoodlelover

Adding a second 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush for liljaker - now only 2 left to fill the case!

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) *2 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS*:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1) *3 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz (4/case) Schnauzerpoodle (2)] *2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3 filled: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) 
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 2: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) 
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right) Lilah+Jasper (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1) Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#S113 Saturn 8" Straight Shear Right - Lilah+Jasper (1 right)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

*Deleting Shears S113, S106 & S109*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) *2 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS*:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1) *3 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1; will buy 128 oz if needed to make case) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1)
#035-1 White on White 128 oz (4/case) Schnauzerpoodle (2)] *2 left
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) Tucker57 (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3 filled: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) 
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 2: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) 
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#S106 Trimmer (Blunt/Fillister) Zone Shear Right - Rowan (1) KLOLIVER (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)

I ordered directly from the CC site - thanks Rowan!!!


----------



## Kloliver

*Also deleting the 106's*

Deleting Shears S106. I ordered directly from the CC site - thanks to Rowan!!!

Still deciding whether I need the Jasmine's now (ordered the 106, 113 & 109)


----------



## Kloliver

*Also deleting the 106's*

Removing items for Tucker57


*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) *2 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 1: 1 left to fill previously completed case *pls*
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS*:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1) *3 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
Case filled
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3 filled: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) 
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
*#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)*
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) 
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1) NOT LIKELY NOW 
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)


----------



## Tucker57

I'm pulling out of the group buy because the scissors I want are on clearance direct from CC. That should allow Mel to take my ear cleaner from the completed case. It also frees up a coarse/fine buttercomb.....I'm hoping someone else will step in and take it, but I'll make good on it if that doesn't happen.

The black on black shampoo was so far from filling that I don't think I'm jeopardizing a case there.

I've let Rowan know what I'm doing, but can someone who can post on PF fix the list to eliminate my items from the completed cases?

Again - my intent is to not mess anyone up....if pulling out presents big problems for anyone, PM me.

Thanks!




Kloliver said:


> *BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) *2 left
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
> #A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
> Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
> Case 2:
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
> Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
> #A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1)
> #A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
> #011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
> Case 2: Minnie (1)
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
> Case 2:
> #054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
> #073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
> #072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> *LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS*:
> #051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1) *3 left
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
> Case 2:
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left
> 
> *SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
> #031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> #032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> #035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
> Case filled
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
> #BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
> Case 3:
> #S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
> #DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
> Case 2:
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
> Case 2:
> #058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
> Case 3 filled: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1)
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
> Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
> #70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
> #S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
> #202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 2:
> #205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 2:
> 
> 
> *EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
> Case 2: Mel (1)
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
> #066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
> 
> *MISC:*
> #302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
> Case 2: Eclipse (2)
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
> Case 2:
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
> Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
> Case 3: Canichita(1)
> 
> #F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
> #F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
> #F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
> #F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
> #F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
> #F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
> 
> *DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*:
> (Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
> #KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
> #KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
> Case 2:
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
> #SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1)
> #S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear
> #KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
> #SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1)
> #SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
> #KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
> #KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
> #KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
> #KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)


----------



## Kloliver

*RE: Tucker57*

ATTN: Tucker57 & Rowan who is still generously spreadsheeting this buy for us :adore:

I have adjusted the shop list


----------



## csbella

Adding to my order Tucker57's #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb to complete the case again. 

*BRUSHES AND COMBS*:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) *2 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 1: *pls*
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS*:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

*LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS*:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1) *3 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
Case filled
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3 filled: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) 
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT*:
*#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)*
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

*MISC:*
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)

*DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS*:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) 
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1) NOT LIKELY NOW 
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## csbella

Adding to my order 1 #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb to complete the case again. 

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) *2 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 1: completed by csbella.
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1) *3 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) Sookster (1) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
Case filled
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3 filled: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) 
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (2)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ224 Jasmine 7" extra curve shear - ROWAN (1) 
#S109 Short Shank Curved Shear SX8C Shear -Tucker57 (1 right)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1) NOT LIKELY NOW 
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kloliver

*Adding A900 Brush Cleaner & Colours*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) *2 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2: 
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1) *3 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) 
Case 3 filled: Sookster (1) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) 
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3 filled: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) 
Case 4:
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:


EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (4)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)	

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1) NOT LIKELY NOW 
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)


----------



## Kloliver

*Editing for Rowan*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) *2 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2: 
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1) *3 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) 
Case 3 filled: Sookster (1) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) 
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3 filled: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) 
Case 4:
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)	
#F21R - Red Sparkle Finger Rings - pkg of 2, size 21 mm - ROWAN (4)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dryer Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1) NOT LIKELY NOW 
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#KD130 Kool Dry Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD 110 Kool Dry Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dry Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1)
#KD100 Kool Dry Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)


----------



## rubymom

I would like to order #KD120 - Kool Dry Dryer (purple)

udated list:
BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) *2 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2: 
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1) *3 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) 
Case 3 filled: Sookster (1) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) 
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3 filled: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) 
Case 4:
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2) 
#F21R - Red Sparkle Finger Rings - pkg of 2, size 21 mm - ROWAN (4)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1) NOT LIKELY NOW 
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Minnie

Added - A9300 39MM brush cleaner (1) and #051 Ice on ice concentrate 16oz (1) please forgive color issues I'm out of town posting from an iPad sorry!

udated list:
BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) *2 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2: 
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1), MINNIE (1) *2 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) 
Case 3 filled: Sookster (1) JRPoodle (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) 
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 3 filled: radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) 
Case 4:
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#S1TK Spectrum One System Kit for Coarse & Rough Coats (12/case)KLOLIVER (2)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2) 
#F21R - Red Sparkle Finger Rings - pkg of 2, size 21 mm - ROWAN (4)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1) NOT LIKELY NOW 
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kloliver

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) *2 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2: 
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1), MINNIE (1) *2 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (2) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *3 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) 
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: 
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) *2 left

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2) 
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1) NOT LIKELY NOW 
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## CT Girl

Are sparkle fingers for the shears? I ordered a pair of shears from CC should I be purchasing these too? How do you know what size to get?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

*Additions for Rowan: #067 Miracle Air & #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) *2 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) dawns (1)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2: 
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1), MINNIE (1) *2 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *2 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) *2 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) 
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: 
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) *1 left

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2) 
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1) NOT LIKELY NOW 
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Dante's Mom

Ack! This list is getting so long! I see that some of what I wanted won't fill a case yet. I'm trying to decide what to change. I can't decide between clean start shampoo or day to day. I bathe them about once a week.


----------



## dawns

Can someone switch my purple 20 mm pin brush to the one that the case is almost full and add me to the 128 oz clean start to help fill the case


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Changing brush order & adding Clean start for Dawns*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) *1 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) 
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2: 
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1), MINNIE (1) *2 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2)]ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *2 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) dawns (1) *1 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) 
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: 
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) *1 left

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2) 
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1) NOT LIKELY NOW 
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## minipoodlelover

Dawns - did you want the 20mm gold pin brush? There are only 2 needed to fill that case.


----------



## dawns

I was getting ready to say that, lol. yes the 20 mm brush. Thanks


----------



## minipoodlelover

Adding 128 oz. Miracle Air and 1-liter spray bottle for me, and 20mm gold pin brush for dawns

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) *1 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) 
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2: 
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1), MINNIE (1) *2 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2)]ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *2 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) dawns (1) *1 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) 
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Dante's Mom (2) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: 
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2) 
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1) NOT LIKELY NOW 
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Kloliver

CT Girl said:


> Are sparkle fingers for the shears? I ordered a pair of shears from CC should I be purchasing these too? How do you know what size to get?


Finger Ring Guide


----------



## Kloliver

dawns said:


> Can someone switch my purple 20 mm pin brush to the one that the case is almost full and add me to the 128 oz clean start to help fill the case


Drat, are you sure you don't want both :wink:


----------



## Dante's Mom

Removing #034 white on white and #037 black on black order.
Adding #BTK Black on Black System Kit(1), #DTK Day to Day System Kit (4) 


BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) *2 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) dawns (1) *4 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) 
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2: 
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#011 6" NTS Staggered Tooth Dematter ButterComb KLOLIVER (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1), MINNIE (1) *2 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2)]ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *2 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) dawns (1) *1 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) 
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) 
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dante's Mom (4) 
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: 
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) *1 left

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2) 
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1) NOT LIKELY NOW 
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Kloliver

Hang on everyone- posting occurring at once & things getting lost. Give me a minute pls

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) *1 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) 
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) 
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case) 
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2: 
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5V Mark V Triangle Slicker(12/case) PoodlePowerBC (1) 
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2: 
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) 
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1), MINNIE (1) *2 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2)]ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *2 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) dawns (1) *1 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1) 
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case) 
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3: 
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1: ** 1 left PLS (complete case pullout)*
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2: 
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1) 
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2) 
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case) 
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Sorry, dawns, I thought you wanted same style, not same size, lol. I just edited list check that it is ok. 

Minipoodlelover, just posted...so lost the edit. Mini...if you are still around will you edit your page? If she doesn't catch it I will redo the list, dawns.

OK, Kloliver fixed it.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

Removing Triangle Slicker ... wasn't going to fill anyway and adding Clean start shampoo
BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) *1 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1), MINNIE (1) *2 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2)]ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *2 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case) TINTLET (2) dawns (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Complete
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1: * 1 left PLS (complete case pullout)
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ225 8" Jasmine Straight - KLOLIVER (1) NOT LIKELY NOW
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Kloliver

Pudel-Fan said:


> OK, Koliver fixed it.


Last posters, is this now correct? *IF NOT- PLS PM ME & I WILL MAKE CHANGES*


----------



## Kloliver

*Please keep colours & double check for accuracy*

Removed something of mine I've removed 3x now :aetsch: & Removed Completed cases

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) *1 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1), MINNIE (1) Dante's Mom (1) *1 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2)]ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *2 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
Case 3:
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1: * 1 left (pretty PLS- we had a completed case buyer pullout)
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

What does this mean??
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1: * 1 left PLS (complete case pullout)


----------



## Kloliver

We had a buyer pullout on the completed case :Cry:
Want 2? :hug:


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Kloliver, I think Dante's Mom is still missing 1 Blk on Blk sytems kit, you still have time to edit, if you are still around. Afraid to mess with the list, until the dust clears, lol.


----------



## Kloliver

Pudel-Fan said:


> Kloliver, I think Dante's Mom is still missing 1 Blk on Blk sytems kit, you still have time to edit, if you are still around. Afraid to mess with the list, until the dust clears, lol.


I think I got it.... Dante's Mom, pls PM if I missed something & I will edit



Dante's Mom said:


> Removing #034 white on white and #037 black on black order.
> Adding #BTK Black on Black System Kit(1), #DTK Day to Day System Kit (4)


----------



## Dante's Mom

Kloliver said:


> I think I got it.... Dante's Mom, pls PM if I missed something & I will edit



You got it right, thanks.:biggrin: 
Also, add #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (1) 
(just in case I can't get the Day to day kits)


----------



## faerie

my eyes are crossing here. 
i'd like spectrum one shampoo and conditioner ... but i can't tell if anyone is getting any or what?


----------



## Kloliver

faerie said:


> my eyes are crossing here.
> i'd like spectrum one shampoo and conditioner ... but i can't tell if anyone is getting any or what?


LOL. One case has filled so you'd be starting a new case. Take a shot :act-up:

*The CC website shear sale stock is going fast*
Grooming Shears for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats in 44C Stainless Steel


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Kloliver said:


> *The CC website shear sale stock is going fas*t


Yes it is. The Blunt Right S106 sold out before they could fill my order.


----------



## Kloliver

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Yes it is. The Blunt Right S106 sold out before they could fill my order.


I think several of us are in that (sinking) boat :bawling

OK, I don't know how it happened but I'm getting these plus the 109s & 113s & I'm doing my happydance :dance2:


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

I just got off the phone with CC - they suggested as a replacement the Jasmine SJ206 instead of the Original Series S106


----------



## Kloliver

Lilah+Jasper said:


> I just got off the phone with CC - they suggested as a replacement the Jasmine SJ206 instead of the Original Series S106


_"And what discount are they offering?_", she asks innoccently.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Sadly no markdown on the SJ206 but we still have the group buy pricing available. I am considering it...


----------



## KristaLynn

Can someone please add a second Black on Black system kit for me and a Day to Day kit (I did get in on the first one but I'll get a second one if case 2 closes).


----------



## Kloliver

KristaLynn said:


> Can someone please add a Black on Black system kit for me and a Day to Day kit


BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) *1 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1)*1 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2)]ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) *2 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
Case 3:
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1) KristaLynn (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1: * 1 left (pretty PLS- we had a completed case buyer pullout)
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) * 2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

Kloliver said:


> We had a buyer pullout on the completed case :Cry:
> Want 2? :hug:


If you remove my clean start shampoo, I'll take 2 gold on gold


----------



## Kloliver

PoodlePowerBC said:


> If you remove my clean start shampoo, I'll take 2 gold on gold


What size? & did _that_ complete another case?


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

Kloliver said:


> What size? & did _that_ complete another case?


It was the 128oz, and yes it did complete the case, but I'ld rather have the gold on gold .... I just ordered the clean start today, not realizing the gold on gold wasn't complete


----------



## Kloliver

Rowan had a great idea, kids. What if we tried to take most of the burden off Karma? Here are some ideas & her generous offer to help out.

1) Rowan will compile order spreadsheet; send out final orders for review/confirmation; prepare order forms (products and dryers) for CC Sales Rep

2) A member that Karma'sACat knows and trusts can collect the $$$ via PayPal, Money Order, or Personal Check and handle that part of the transaction. Rowan can provide the spreadsheet so this member knows how much each participant owes. Shipping on large orders (Parcel Post) can be estimated now (it's fairly easy to do as products are 1 lb, 4 lbs or 8 lbs), collected once shipped, or collected now and adjusted once shipped. Rowan can figure out the Regional Priority box shipment totals as she knows what fits in those.

3) Karma'sACat would be responsible for sorting and shipping of the actual product order once it arrives. Note: Dryers will go directly to members so this would only entail the products. Maybe there are members who live near her who could help?


----------



## Kloliver

PoodlePowerBC said:


> If you remove my clean start shampoo, I'll take 2 gold on gold


BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) Just *1 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(1), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Just *1 left
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) Just *2 left 

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (2) dawns (1) Just *1 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1) KristaLynn (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Olie

*Ice on Ice concentrate case filled.*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) Just *1 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) Just *2 left 

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (2) dawns (1) Just *1 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1) KristaLynn (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## radiocricket

*Added 3 sets of Finger Rings*
I wasn't fast enough to post and fill that Ice on Ice case, thank goodness I checked to make sure that someone else hadn't posted while I was shopping! It's happened each time I shop- I always have such bad luck! It's quiet all day until I try to add to the list! (No worries though, I was just trying to fill out the case and stock up!)

Also, thanks for the heads up on the clearance shears!


BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) Just *1 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) Just *2 left 

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (2) dawns (1) Just *1 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1) KristaLynn (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)



DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## CT Girl

I am adding two boxes red sparkle rings 21mm. Sorry I can't seem to get it to show in color.




radiocricket said:


> *Added 3 sets of Finger Rings*
> I wasn't fast enough to post and fill that Ice on Ice case, thank goodness I checked to make sure that someone else hadn't posted while I was shopping! It's happened each time I shop- I always have such bad luck! It's quiet all day until I try to add to the list! (No worries though, I was just trying to fill out the case and stock up!)
> 
> Also, thanks for the heads up on the clearance shears!
> 
> 
> BRUSHES AND COMBS:
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) Just *1 left
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
> #A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
> Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
> Case 2:
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
> Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
> #A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
> #A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)
> 
> COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
> Case 2: Minnie (1)
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
> Case 2:
> #054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
> #073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
> #072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
> #051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
> Case 2:
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) Just *2 left
> 
> SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
> #031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> #032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
> TINTLET (2) dawns (1) Just *1 left
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
> #035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
> Case 4:
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
> #BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1) KristaLynn (1)
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
> Case 3:
> #S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
> #DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
> Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1)
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
> Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
> Case2:
> #058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
> Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
> Case 2:
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
> #70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
> #202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 2:
> #205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 2:
> 
> EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
> Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
> #066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)
> 
> MISC:
> #302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
> Case 2: Eclipse (2)
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
> Case 2:
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
> Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
> Case 3: Canichita(1)
> 
> #F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
> #F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
> #F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
> #F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
> #F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
> #F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
> #F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
> #F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
> #F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
> #F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
> 
> 
> 
> DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
> (Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
> #KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
> #KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
> #KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
> #KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
> #KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
> #KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
> #KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
> Case 2:
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
> #SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

*Adding Dark Purple Finger Rings*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) Just *1 left
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) Just *2 left 

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (2) dawns (1) Just *1 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1) KristaLynn (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)



DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Is it too late to buy a Kool Dry Dryer? Any idea of the shipping cost to Canada?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Is it too late to buy a Kool Dry Dryer? Any idea of the shipping cost to Canada?


You can place a dryer order until the group buy is closed  That being said, I don't know anything about shipping costs to Canada. Faerie did say that USPS is better. I think CC is willing to give you an idea on the cost if you contact them.


----------



## poodlegang

i will just add 1- 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush to fill up the case.

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) poodlegang (1)
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) Just *2 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (2) dawns (1) Just *1 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1) KristaLynn (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)



DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Adding finger rings*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) poodlegang (1)Case complete
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) Just *2 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (2) dawns (1) Just *1 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1) KristaLynn (1)
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## cailinriley

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Is it too late to buy a Kool Dry Dryer? Any idea of the shipping cost to Canada?


I phoned CC and the (unhelpful but enthusiastic) young lady went on their website to calculate shipping for me. She quoted a very reasonable cost (about $75), and when I went on the website calculator, I got the same result. Trouble is, there's a warning on the page saying that the calculator is not accurate when it comes to Canadian orders and to expect shipping costs to be much higher. :argh:

I'm in Alberta...other side of the country from you, Arreau...but I don't think the shipping cost would be much different. Are you able to ship to a US address (friend, relative) and then pick it up? Don't know how far you are from the border. We're not close enough to make it feasible...and I don't know anyone in Montana, anyway. 

I've got my name on the list for a Kool Dry. I really want one, but I'm having second thoughts (particularly after DH's reaction to my estimated cost). With the Hold-a-hose, dryer, two shipping costs...I'm looking at $500-$600 US. I'm sure the quality is worth it, but I don't know if we can take a hit like that, with all our other expenses. (I wonder if I can convince DH that, since we have 3 spoos...the cost works out to around $200 each. Very cheap!!)


----------



## Melodyp77

*Chunker shears*

i went to an akc dog show in az in march looking for your band of shears. the rep showed me the whole set and i bought the straight and curved of the new jasmine series but she had a new chunker/blender that i just couldn't afford at the time but i really want. i have not been able to find it anywhere and not on the website. the price she had was $290 do you have a shear that is that much? i was told it was new. i'm really hoping you do. it was an 8 inch or larger i'm sure. it had grey finger rings and just plain silver steel no coloring to them. please message me if you have them and i will place and order


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Deleting 16 oz blk/blk, adding 2 blk/blk systems*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) poodlegang (1)Case complete
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (3) Just *2 left

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (2) dawns (1) Just *1 left
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (2) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1) Pudel-Fan (2)*3 Left 
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Tonjad

*20mm Gold pin brush*

I will order the last one to close the case if someone will add for me please ? looks like I probably won't get to order the slicker brush .....Thanks!


----------



## Tonjad

*Oops !*

Looks like I'm too late  O well --I don't have any brush but a cheap slicker brush..should I order the fusion one ?


----------



## radiocricket

The 20mm one looks to be closed, how about upgrading to the 27mm Purple Fusion? The anti-static aspect sounds great!!

-Janice


----------



## Tonjad

*Yes please*

Would someone add it in for me ? Thanks!


----------



## Melodyp77

oh wait i thought, oh nevermind, i didn't realize how far in the month we were already. gosh i've been busy that i didn't notice. i still would like to know if you have any idea what shears i'm speaking of. see my previous reply to this thread. thanks


----------



## tintlet

finished cases of Clean start, Coat Dressing,

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) poodlegang (1)Case complete
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) *5 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (5) Complete

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (3) dawns (1) Complete**
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (2) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1) Pudel-Fan (2)*3 Left
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#SJ231 9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Adding 27mm Fusion brush for Tonjad*

SJ231 BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) poodlegang (1)Case complete
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) *4 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1) Tintlet (5) Case complete 

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (3) dawns (1) Case complete 
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (2) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1) Pudel-Fan (2)*3 Left 
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Melodyp77 question on blender*

I looked on the website and all I could find is this shear:

Vertex 7" Chunky Blender

Celestial Series Shears

VG10 steel is specially designed to take an extemely sharp edge and to maintain sharpness and durability without becoming brittle.

This shear has 22 teeth with fine double serrations at the tip of each tooth to keep hair where you want it as you cut. Great for blending dense coats.

You could try looking at the Chris Christensen website and see if you can find anything else.

Do you have the dealer price list we are using in the group buy? If not PM me your e-mail address and I will send it to you. We can not post any prices on the thread but this blender sounds close to what you were looking at except for the size.


----------



## Tonjad

*Please add...*

Would someone please add for me 1 of the 2 of the 1 lt spray bottles and 1 of the 1/2 liter please ? ( I know looks like it wont fill but anyway...) Also wanted to say that the Magic Foam works really well on dirty poodle ! I ordered it from amamzon --- used like 3 spuirts of foam cleaned him under belly, legs and back . Thanks ! glad Im getting my income tax refund soon cause my total is creeping up there !


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Adding 1 1/2 ltr & 1 ltr spray bottle for Tonjad*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) poodlegang (1)Case complete
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) *4 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2: Minnie (1)
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1)Tintlet (5) Case complete 

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (3) dawns (1) Case complete 
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (2) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1) Pudel-Fan (2)*3 Left 
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1)Tonjad (1)

#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Minnie

ADDED - #BTK Black on Black System Kit (2), removed #042 OC Magic Foam (1)


Pudel-Fan said:


> BRUSHES AND COMBS:
> #A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) poodlegang (1)Case complete
> #A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) *4 left
> #A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
> Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
> #000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
> Case 2:
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
> Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
> #A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
> #A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
> #A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
> #0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
> #A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)
> 
> COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
> #042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
> Case 2:
> #055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
> Case 2:
> #054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
> #073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
> #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
> #072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
> #051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
> #052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
> #064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
> Case 2:
> #068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1)Tintlet (5) Case complete
> 
> SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
> #031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
> #032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
> TINTLET (3) dawns (1) Case complete
> #034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
> #035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
> Case 4:
> #037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1)
> #BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (2) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (1), Pudel-Fan (2), MINNIE (2)*1 Left
> #MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
> Case 3:
> #S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
> #DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
> Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1)
> #041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
> Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
> Case2:
> #058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
> #077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
> #078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
> Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
> #079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
> Case 2:
> #089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
> #087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
> #70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
> #202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 2:
> #205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 2:
> 
> EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
> #048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
> Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
> #049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
> #066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
> #067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
> Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)
> 
> MISC:
> #302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
> Case 2: Eclipse (2)
> #T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
> Case 2:
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
> Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left
> #SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
> Case 3: Canichita(1), Tonjad (1)
> #F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
> #F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
> #F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
> #F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
> #F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
> #F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
> #F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
> #F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
> #F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
> #F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
> #F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
> #F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
> #F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> 
> DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
> (Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
> #KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
> #KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
> #KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
> #KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
> #KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
> #KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
> #KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
> #KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
> #KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
> #KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
> #KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
> #131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
> Case 2:
> #SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
> #9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Melodyp77

Pudel-Fan said:


> I looked on the website and all I could find is this shear:
> 
> Vertex 7" Chunky Blender
> 
> Celestial Series Shears
> 
> VG10 steel is specially designed to take an extemely sharp edge and to maintain sharpness and durability without becoming brittle.
> 
> This shear has 22 teeth with fine double serrations at the tip of each tooth to keep hair where you want it as you cut. Great for blending dense coats.
> 
> You could try looking at the Chris Christensen website and see if you can find anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the dealer price list we are using in the group buy? If not PM me your e-mail address and I will send it to you. We can not post any prices on the thread but this blender sounds close to what you were looking at except for the size.



i have seen these and since i couldn't locate the ones at the show i was going to settle for these, could you pm the price? thank so much..


----------



## KristaLynn

Are the Spectrum Ten Shampoo & Conditioner people willing to try and join together to fill a system kit case? You get both in the kit.

I'm down for one already but I'm willing to get two.


----------



## Dante's Mom

*added 2nd black on black system kit to fill case
Originally Posted by Pudel-Fan 
BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) poodlegang (1)Case complete
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) *4 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2:
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1)Tintlet (5) Case complete 

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (3) dawns (1) Case complete 
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (2) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (2), Pudel-Fan (2), MINNIE (2)*case filled
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1), Tonjad (1)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Dante's Mom

Now if the day to day system kits don't fill, I might just have to buy the 128oz shampoo!


----------



## minipoodlelover

Adding 1 Day to Day System Kit. *For anybody who has trouble with strongly scented products - I use the Day to Day shampoo and conditioner on Angie. The shampoo has a soft coconut smell, and the conditioner is equally pleasant.

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) poodlegang (1)Case complete
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) *4 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2:
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1)Tintlet (5) Case complete 

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (3) dawns (1) Case complete 
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (2) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (2), Pudel-Fan (2), MINNIE (2)*case filled
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1), Tonjad (1)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Theo'sMom

I am adding a day to day systems kit too! (Theo's mom)

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) poodlegang (1)Case complete
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) *4 left
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2:
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1)Tintlet (5) Case complete 

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (3) dawns (1) Case complete 
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1) 
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (2) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (2), Pudel-Fan (2), MINNIE (2)*case filled
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) Just *2 left
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1), Tonjad (1)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)[/quote]


----------



## TTUSpoo

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) poodlegang (1)Case complete
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) **3 LEFT**
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2:
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1)Tintlet (5) Case complete

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (3) dawns (1) Case complete
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (2) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (2), Pudel-Fan (2), MINNIE (2)*case filled
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) TTUSPOO (1) Just *1 left****
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1), Tonjad (1)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)[/quote]


----------



## minipoodlelover

Adding 3 packages of 21mm dark purple finger rings

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) poodlegang (1)Case complete
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) **3 LEFT**
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) *4 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2:
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1)Tintlet (5) Case complete

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (3) dawns (1) Case complete
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (2) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (2), Pudel-Fan (2), MINNIE (2)*case filled
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) TTUSPOO (1) Just *1 left****
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1), Tonjad (1)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1) Minipoodlelover (3)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Kloliver

*Cleaning the list*

*Hey Kids,
I'm clearing out filled cases & removing any new cases that haven't any names attached. 
Is anyone willing to pitch in if Karma decides she really can't head up this group buy?* :flowers:

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) *3 LEFT*
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 left
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1)
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) TTUSPOO (1) *1 left*
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left*

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left*
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1), Tonjad (1)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1) Minipoodlelover (3)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## murphys

Hi, I would like to order 2 of the Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8. Will also send an email.
Hopefully I did this correctly.
Susan

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A020G: 20mm Oval Gold Pin Brush (12/case) ROWAN (2) SnorPuddel (2) Judyf (1) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1), MINNIE (1) liljaker (2) dawns (1) poodlegang (1)Case complete
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) **3 LEFT**
#A020PR 20mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case)
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 left
#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb (12/case)
Case 2:
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) Kloliver (1) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#042 OC Magic Foam (12/case)
Case 2:
#055 Show Off 128 oz (4/case)
Case 2:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#052 Ice on Ice Concentrate 16 oz (12/case) CT Girl (1) TTUSpoo (1) tokipoke (1) radiocricket (1) CsBella (1) PoodlePowerBC (1) Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Olie(2), MINNIE (1)Dante's Mom (1) Case complete
#064 Silk Spirits 8 oz (12/case)
Case 2:
#068 Coatlink Coat Dressing (12/case) KLOLIVER (2) ROWAN (3) pixyia (1) JRPoodle (1)Tintlet (5) Case complete

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#032 Clean Start Clarifying shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
TINTLET (3) dawns (1) Case complete
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#035 White on White 64 oz. (4/case)
Case 4:
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1)
#BTK Black on Black System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (2) Ladywolfe (4) Dante's Mom (2), Pudel-Fan (2), MINNIE (2)*case filled
#MTK Maintenance System Kit (12/case)
Case 3:
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)
#041 Gold On Gold Shampoo 64 oz (4/case)
Case 1 completed by PoodlePowerBC (1)
Case2:
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) TTUSPOO (1) Just *1 left****
#079 After You Bathe 128 oz (4/case) -
Case 2:
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#202 Spectrum One Shampoo for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:
#205 Spectrum One Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2:

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#048 Mystic Ear Cleaner 8 oz(12 per case)
Case 1 COMPLETED by: Mel (1)
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#067 Miracle Air 128 oz(4/case)
Case 5: Tonjad (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1) Rowan (1) Minipoodlelover (1) (case complete)

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#T100 Purple Ring Side Tote (6/case)
Case 2:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1), Tonjad (1)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1) Minipoodlelover (3)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)


DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#131: Kool Dry Mister (12/case)
Case 2:
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Kloliver

*Adding Murphy's item to my cleaned up post*

*Hey Kids,
I'm clearing out filled cases & removing any new cases that haven't any names attached. 
Is anyone else willing to pitch in if Karma decides she really can't head up this group buy? :flowers: I'll do the shipping but someone else has to handle financials.*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) *3 LEFT*
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 left
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1)
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) TTUSPOO (1) *1 left*
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left*

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left*
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1), Tonjad (1)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1) Minipoodlelover (3)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

*Adding Show Off, SJ206 Shears & 22mm Finger Rings*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) *3 LEFT*
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2)*2 left
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) Jasper+Lilah (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1)
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) TTUSPOO (1) *1 left*
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) *5 left*

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left*
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1), Tonjad (1)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1) Minipoodlelover (3)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3) Jasper+Lilah (1)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#SJ206 Jasmine 6" Trimmer Right Jasper+Lilah (1)


----------



## cailinriley

*Adding Peace & Kindness (1) (And thinking of more...)*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) *3 LEFT*
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2)*2 left
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) Jasper+Lilah (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1)
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1)
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) TTUSPOO (1) *1 left*
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) *4 left*

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left*
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1), Tonjad (1)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1) Minipoodlelover (3)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3) Jasper+Lilah (1)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#SJ206 Jasmine 6" Trimmer Jasper+Lilah (1)


----------



## radiocricket

Adding Thick & Thicker 64 oz.

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) *3 LEFT*
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2)*2 left
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) Jasper+Lilah (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1) *2 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1)
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) TTUSPOO (1) *1 left*
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) *4 left*

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left*
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1), Tonjad (1)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1) Minipoodlelover (3)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3) Jasper+Lilah (1)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#SJ206 Jasmine 6" Trimmer Jasper+Lilah (1)


----------



## Kloliver

*Let's all pitch in.*



Kloliver said:


> *Hey Kids,
> Is anyone else willing to pitch in if Karma decides she really can't head up this group buy? :flowers:
> I'll do the shipping but someone else has to handle financials.*


Seriously people? I wasn't looking forward to :humble: but not even 1 thank you button was hit in reply to my _seriously_ work intensive offer?!? OUCH 
*tic* :drama:

_(Krista- thx )_ EDIT: awwwww shucks kids, THX :embarrassed:

This is my opinion & perhaps yours differ, but _I_ feel we should *cap this group buy.* I have emailed Karma with my offer & hopefully we will hear from her soon. Until then, we don't even know if we have a captain at the helm of this ship :captain: Is anyone else willing to step in? Have we got a :deal: for you!

That said, can everyone pls review their wishlists & consider a compromise to fill cases? (just in case this buy actually happens)

1) Theo's Mom, Poodlesplease, TTUSpoo, dawns, Lily123: 
Your #A040 20mm pin brush case probably won't fill this round. Wld you consider #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip? *3 left*

Slicker Brush-ers: Cld you maybe join forces to order the A5VIII Mark VIII round one that "Top Poodle People Designed"?

Pixyia: Cld you see yourself bumping up to the #074 Thick N Thicker 64oz

RILEYSMOMMY, Theo'sMom, pixyia: Anyone want to complete the #078 After U Bathe 64 oz case?

Just throwing out ideas here, peeps, I hope someone bites so we can all work together to get this finished :grouphug:


----------



## KristaLynn

Also I'd like to hear from poodlegang, tokipoke and JRPoodle about how they feel about switching to the Spectrum Ten System Kit with me since those cases don't look like they're going to fill.


----------



## TTUSpoo

I would have given you a HUGE thanks if I would have seen it - sorry! Just now checking the thread.

Also- I'm on the fusion brush list already- great minds think alike 

I do think it should be capped. I'm afraid that people are going to get lost in the shuffle because it's gone on for so long.


----------



## Kloliver

*Pls Keep Referring to POST 518 & 519*



TTUSpoo said:


> I would have given you a HUGE thanks if I would have seen it - sorry! Just now checking the thread.
> 
> Also- I'm on the fusion brush list already- great minds think alike
> 
> I do think it should be capped. I'm afraid that people are going to get lost in the shuffle because it's gone on for so long.


AGREED!

EVERYONE: PLEASE keep *referencing POST #519 *in your replies so we all read from there fwd to keep this momentum going. Group PMs will be golden tools for those of you negotiating cases.


----------



## Ladywolfe

I went backwards with a "thank you". I know it is late, but I was actually seriously confused about who all was doing this---somehow I thought there were several people.

I live in Ohio. I would not feel comfortable on the financial end, but let me know if there is some other way I could help?

Also, I want to say THANK YOU, to any and everyone who may be involved in making this happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afkar

I'm another who has only just seen the offer to help out & must also add thanks to everyone who has done so much to get this group buy happening. It has given me a chance to get stuff that I would probably never get to try here in rural Australia..mind you it hasn't done a lot for the budget:biggrin1:


----------



## tokipoke

KristaLynn said:


> Also I'd like to hear from poodlegang, tokipoke and JRPoodle about how they feel about switching to the Spectrum Ten System Kit with me since those cases don't look like they're going to fill.


I wanted the 16oz shampoo and conditioner for Spectrum 10, but if they don't fill, I'll switch to the kits. I will also switch to the gallon size for Show off if the 16oz size doesn't fill, if anyone wants to go into the cases with me for that.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

You Americans are so lucky! I wanted so badly to get a Kool Dry dryer for $250 but have been quoted more than that to ship the damned thing. Is this a mistake?


----------



## dawns

Kloliver said:


> 1) Theo's Mom, Poodlesplease, TTUSpoo, dawns, Lily123:
> Your #A040 20mm pin brush case probably won't fill this round. Wld you consider #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip? *3 left*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a 27mm brush so if the 20mm one does not fill you can delete my name from it, thanks for doing that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ladywolfe

Arreau: How are you currently drying your stanards? They all look fantastic.


----------



## faerie

cherie, have your dryer shipped to an american friend's address who you will be visiting with in a few months (Or if they are coming to visit you) and then when you meet up with them you can get it you may have to wait a few months, but you can get it.


let me check the list ... i need some shampoo for my poodles and i usually use plum silky.


----------



## faerie

i'll take 2 gallons of the day to day shampoo. we need one more to finish. 

i smelled it today and it's nice.


----------



## SnorPuddel

*Adding Finger Rings & a slicker*

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) *3 LEFT*
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2)*2 left
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) Jasper+Lilah (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1) *2 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1)
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#078: After U Bathe 64 oz (4/case)
Case 4: Schnauzerpoodle (2) TTUSPOO (1) *1 left*
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) *4 left*

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left*
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1), Tonjad (1)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1) Minipoodlelover (3), SnorPuddel (2)
#F21PK Pink Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 21mm - SnorPuddel (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3) Jasper+Lilah (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#F22BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 22mm SnorPuddel (2)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#SJ206 Jasmine 6" Trimmer Jasper+Lilah (1)


----------



## SnorPuddel

Kloliver said:


> Is anyone else willing to pitch in if Karma decides she really can't head up this group buy? :flowers: I'll do the shipping but someone else has to handle financials.[/B]


Would be more than happy to pitch in, but unfortunately I am not going to be home and will be on the road here in the very near future for several weeks.
I wish I could help take the pressure off Karma who has had so much happening in her personal life at the moment. She doesn't need the added stress of PM's, emails and the group buy at this time.

Thank you Kloliver for doing what you can do to help alleviate some of the stress off Karma


----------



## Mel

> EVERYONE: PLEASE keep *referencing POST #519 *in your replies so we all read from there fwd to keep this momentum going. Group PMs will be golden tools for those of you negotiating cases.



I would help but I'm not setup on paypal to deal with all that (I use my dh's account) ...plus with kids, cleaning house and family coming into town not sure if I would have the time either.:washing: Course I probably wouldn't be the best one either since I'm new to all the grooming stuff. :hmmmm2:

Thank you Kloliver :0)


----------



## faerie

i didn't copy and paste post 519, but i added to it and mentioned what i wanted.


----------



## Karma'sACat

Well, I was emailed and told I needed to post an update. The reason I'm not updating more often and have left this group buy open so long is because my dad's condition can and does change from hour to hour. He could be having a good day then 20 minutes later things are going poorly. I've also managed to catch C. Diff (a nasty stomach bacteria) at the hospital so I'm banned from the hospital and have had to take over handling all the calls and visitors to the house in between runs to the bathroom.
The reason this has been open so long is because I had 2 options: 1) leave it open until my father is in a better place health wise or 2)cancel it altogether. As I've said before, we never expected any of this could happen. From the initial infection to the secondary one that destroyed his aortic vessel and the vessel in his brain to heart surgery and then an aneurysm, these aren't things I planned on when I agreed to organize this. 
I am more than willing to hand everything over to someone else so everyone can get their stuff. I'd like to order a dryer but if everyone would rather I not participate at all, I will order it elsewhere.
Again, I apologize for the delays and lack of updates. I had to put my family first and I'm sorry for that. I hate that I have managed to disappoint and frustrate so many people and I again apologize.


----------



## cailinriley

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You Americans are so lucky! I wanted so badly to get a Kool Dry dryer for $250 but have been quoted more than that to ship the damned thing. Is this a mistake?


More than $250 to ship the dryer?? Seriously?? Where did you get the quote, Arreau? 

Yikes!! I have a feeling I'll be bowing out of this group buy. I'd love to get my hands on a Kool Dry...all the others seem so loud. But I can't justify that kind of shipping cost!!


----------



## cailinriley

Karma...no need to apologize....really. I'm hoping everyone here understands your situation. Family has to come first. So sorry you caught a bug and can't visit your dad at the hospital. Not to mention feeling lousy. Hope things turn around for your dad. Get well, soon.


----------



## cailinriley

Kloliver said:


> Seriously people? I wasn't looking forward to :humble: but not even 1 thank you button was hit in reply to my _seriously_ work intensive offer?!? OUCH
> *tic* :drama:


Sorry!! Didn't see your post until this evening. For some reason, I've stopped getting email updates. Thank you, so much, for volunteering to help organize this buy. I agree that the list is getting very unwieldy. This will be a humongous job for whoever does the job, if Karma hands it over. I'm in Canada...with shipping issues of my own...so I'm not sure what I could do to help out. :-(


----------



## afkar

Of course your family & your health comes first.. I do hope your dad continues to improve & you are soon over your stomach bug. I am sure no one will believe you should refrain from taking part & I, for one, am very appreciative of all the hard work that has been done to get things this far & the work that will need to be done to get the orders sorted & out to the people involved. Thank you.


----------



## Ladywolfe

Karma, how could/would anyone fault you in any way? You had a wonderful idea and generously provided all your efforts, time and work. Now, your family needs you. And I am sending all of my well wishes to you and your family.

I have a question. I was not involved with the last group buy. I do not know if it was as large as this one. Were there a few cases of items last time that could not be fulfilled due to nonpayment by participants? It seems that would be a possibility with anything this large.


----------



## Theo'sMom

A few ideas....
Can we divide the order in any way so we wouldn't have 1 person doing all the shipping?

Or are there people who live near each other who can do this together?

Do the dryers get shipped directly to people who ordered them?


----------



## radiocricket

I was thinking that I could potentially handle the monies if we just did it all via Paypal but I just went through the ChrisSystems.com purchase process and that's not a payment option. I did away with my credit cards so I can't help there, though I wish I could!

-Janice


----------



## RileysMommy

I will take the last 64 oz After U Bathe......if someone hasnt already!

I dont want to mess this up so will someone please remove my 16 oz and add the 64 oz for me, please?? Oh, and I will also take one of the four 8 oz Peace And Kindness that are left too.

Thanks!


----------



## Kloliver

Ladywolfe said:


> I do not know if it was as large as this one. Were there a few cases of items last time that could not be fulfilled due to nonpayment by participants? It seems that would be a possibility with anything this large.


Everyone stepped up to the plate- there were no "non-payments." This order is much bigger.

Riley's Mommy: Rowan has your 2 additions & I removed the closed case

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A035G 35mm Oval Pin Brush Gold (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1)
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) *3 LEFT*
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 left
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) -
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1)
#A5I Mark X-Small Slicker (12/case) radiocricket (1) CT Girl (1)
#A5II Mark II Small Slicker Brush (12/case) ARBORGALE (1)
#A427 27mm T-Brush (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#0014 4 1/2 inch Coarse Comb (12/case) poodlesplease (1)
#A900 39MM Brush Cleaner (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) radiocricket (1), MINNIE (1)

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#054 Show Off 16 oz (12/case) tokipoke (1) Jasper+Lilah (1)
#072 Thick N Thicker Volumizing Gel 8 oz jar (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#073 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 16 oz (12/case) Pixyia (1)
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1) *2 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1)

LEAVE-IN CONDITIONERS:
#051 Ice on Ice ready to use 16oz (12/case) Theo's mom (1) tokipoke (1) Ladywolfe (1)

SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#031 CleanStart Clarifying Shampoo 16 oz (12/case) Pudel-Fan (1)
#034 White on White 16 oz (12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Pudel-Fan (1)
#037 Black on Black 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang (1)
#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)- Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#077 After U Bathe 16 oz(12/case) RILEYSMOMMY (1) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#70 Spectrum Ten Shampoo for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) tokipoke (1)
#087 Spectrum Ten Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) tokipoke (1) JRPoodle (1)
#089 Spectrum Ten HyproPac Intensive Treatment 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) pixyia (1)
#S10TK Spectrum Ten System Kit (12/case) KristaLynn (1)
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#049 Mystic Ear Cleaner 128 oz(4/case)
Case 2: plumcrazy (1)
#066 Miracle air 16 oz(12/case) Theo'sMom (1) pixyia (1)
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) *3 left*

MISC:
#302: Poodle Charm (12/case)
Case 2: Eclipse (2)
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 left*
#SP05 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1/2 L (12/case)
Case 3: Canichita(1), Tonjad (1)
#F21A Aqua Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1)
#F21R Red Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 21mm - KLOliver (1) ROWAN (4) CT Girl (2)
#F21DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 21mm – Lilah+Jasper (1) Minipoodlelover (3), SnorPuddel (2)
#F21PK Pink Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 21mm - SnorPuddel (2)
#F22R Red Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm - Rowan (1)
#F22RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2 , size 22mm-Rowan (1)
#F22DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 22mm-Pudel-Fan (3) Jasper+Lilah (1), SnorPuddel (2)
#F22BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 22mm SnorPuddel (2)
#F23A Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23mm - Pudel-Fan (1)
#F23BPR Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23C Clear Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F23DG Dark Green Sparkle Finger Rings – Pkg of 2, size 23mm Rowan (2)
#F23DPR Dark Purple Sparkle Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 23 mm- radiocricket (1)
#F25DPR Dark Purple Finger Rings, pkg of 2, size 25mm – Lilah+Jasper (1)
#F25BG Bright Green Sparkle Fingers, pkg of 2 , size 25mm - KLOliver (1)

DRYERS/ACCESSORIES & SHEARS:
(Dyers and shears are 1/case unless otherwise specified)
#KD160PR Kool Dry Raptor Purple - KLOLIVER(1) SnorPuddel (1) plumcrazy (1)
#KD160BL Kool Dry Raptor Blue – TINTLET (1) poodlesplease (1) Maverick (1) Ladyscarletthawk (1)
#KD100 Kool Dryer BLUE - poodleschnoo (1) Ladywolfe (1)
#KD110 Kool Dryer PINK - pixyia (1)
#KD120 Kool Dryer PURPLE:csbella (1) Chagall's Mom (1)Fairhavenmagick(1) cailinriley (1) rubymom (1)
#KD130 Kool Dryer Lime Green - Deckclass (1)JACKNIC (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD130P Kool Pup Dryer Green - Canichita (1)
#KD110P Kool Pup Dryer Pink - lavillerose (1)
#KD120P Kool Pup Dryer Purple - Eclipse (1)
#KDHGR Kool Dry Dryer Hanger – Pixyia (1) TTUSPOO (1)
#KD900 Hold A Hose - KLOLIVER (1) MINNIE (1) SnorPuddel (1) poodlesplease (1) lavillerose (1) Ladyscarlethawk (1) Canichita (1) Chagall's Mom (1) cailinriley (1) Schnauzerpoodle (1)
#SV119 4.5" Pixie Right Handed - Straight - ROWAN (1)
#9" Jasmine Straight - Olie (1) akimpix (1)
#SJ206 Jasmine 6" Trimmer Jasper+Lilah (1)


----------



## Kloliver

*CC Group Buy Close Out*

*Hello Everyone,

Think of me as your personal First Responder.... as in 'I'm calling it.'  ANY cases that are much less than HALF way to completion have been removed. If you want to switch items to close out cases decide now pls. I have also removed single case items. They are safely recorded on a spreadsheet.*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) 
*3 LEFT*
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) *7 LEFT*
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
*#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1) *2 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) *6 LEFT*

*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
*#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
Schnauzerpoodle (1)Faerie (2) *1 LEFT*
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)*5 LEFT*

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
*#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) *3 LEFT*

*MISC:
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 LEFT*


----------



## cailinriley

Will this order close before Monday? I've just been in contact with a Canadian distributor of CC products. Although the company can't match the group buy price, their shipping costs are extremely reasonable. Since I haven't been able to find out a reliable shipping estimate for the Kool Dry Dryer, I may have to drop out of this group buy. However, I'd like to hang on until Monday so I can contact the Cdn company, again. 

Dropping the dryer and Hold-a-Hose will not affect case completions. If necessary, so that the case is filled, I will still get one Peace & Kindness with this group buy. 

So, what I guess I'm asking is...when is the closing date of this group buy? Has anyone decided? Thanks!


----------



## poodlesplease

I am having second thoughts about the 1 liter spray bottles (2) and the 20mm Gold Oval Pin Brush (1) - if someone was really wanting to take my place on these, go for it - if not I will happily still buy them to fill the cases. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lily123

Kloliver - thank you so much for all your hard work - I'd happily offer to help out but I'm in Australia (however, if there's anything I can do - please contact me).

Karmasacat - of course your family comes. I'm sure we all understand this and would be happy for you to order. The last group buy you hosted went beautifully. I hope your Dad improves and take care of yourself.


----------



## RileysMommy

If you would be so kind as to add it for me....I will also take the last 128 oz Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo to fill the case!
Should I still be emailing my updated list to Karma?

Thanks!





Kloliver said:


> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> Think of me as your personal First Responder.... as in 'I'm calling it.'  ANY cases that are much less than HALF way to completion have been removed. If you want to switch items to close out cases decide now pls. I have also removed single case items. They are safely recorded on a spreadsheet.*
> 
> *BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
> #A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1)
> *3 LEFT*
> #A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) *7 LEFT*
> #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
> Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
> #A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case)
> Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
> *#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1) *2 LEFT*
> #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) *6 LEFT*
> 
> *SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
> *#058 Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo 128 oz (4/case)
> Schnauzerpoodle (1)Faerie (2) *1 LEFT*
> #DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
> Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)*5 LEFT*
> 
> *EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
> *#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) *3 LEFT*
> 
> *MISC:
> *#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
> Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 LEFT*


----------



## Maverick

Karma'sACat said:


> I'd like to order a dryer but if everyone would rather I not participate at all, I will order it elsewhere.


I can't imagine anyone ever thinking that you should not participate. My grandmother got C. Diff while in rehab. That cannot be fun. Add that to your other worries and all I can do is wish you the best of luck with everything. Know that our thoughts are with you and that no one will fault you for needing others to take over this group buy.


----------



## Kloliver

*CLOSING WED 25th*



Lily123 said:


> Karmasacat...the last group buy you hosted went beautifully.


Pls, let's give credit where credit is due. :becky: ROWAN organised the last group buy(s) & is our lifeline on this one as well. Thank you for all the offers to help- *WE NEED SOMEONE TO COLLECT THE MONIES & PAY CC.*

*Theo's Mom, poodlesplease, TTUSpoo, dawns, Lily123: *Wld anyone want the #A027PR 27mm Fusion & call it done?
*Riley's Mommy*: Rowan & I are tracking items together.
EVERYONE: Keep Karma & her family in your thoughts & if you wish to offer your support then pls PM her directly. Let's fill her role if we can & let her focus on family.

It wld be really great if we cld pull together to *FILL *cases (& thanks to those willing to keep them filled ) In that vein, *let's close this Wed 25th.*

*Hello Everyone,
Think of me as your personal First Responder.... as in 'I'm calling it.'  ANY cases that are much less than HALF way to completion have been removed. If you want to switch items to close out cases decide now pls. I have also removed single case items. They are safely recorded on a spreadsheet.*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) *3 LEFT*
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) *7 LEFT*
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*
*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
*#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1) *2 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) *6 LEFT*
*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)*5 LEFT*
EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) *3 LEFT*
MISC:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 LEFT**


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Adding 7" Jasmine Straight Shear*

*Kloliver*... It wld be really great if we cld pull together to *FILL *cases (& thanks to those willing to keep them filled ) In that vein, *let's close this Wed 25th.*

*Hello Everyone,
Think of me as your personal First Responder.... as in 'I'm calling it.'  ANY cases that are much less than HALF way to completion have been removed. If you want to switch items to close out cases decide now pls. I have also removed single case items. They are safely recorded on a spreadsheet.*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) *3 LEFT*
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) *7 LEFT*
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*
*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
*#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1) *2 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) *6 LEFT*
*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)*5 LEFT*
EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) *3 LEFT*
MISC:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 LEFT*

SJ223 7" Jasmine Straight Shear (1 per case)Pudel-Fan (1)*


----------



## Kloliver

Pudel-Fan said:


> *Kloliver*... It wld be really great if we cld pull together to *FILL *cases (& thanks to those willing to keep them filled ) In that vein, *let's close this Wed 25th.*
> 
> SJ223 7" Jasmine Straight Shear (1 per case)Pudel-Fan (1)


NOTED PF :act-up:


----------



## Lily123

The last group buy that I was in Karmasacat organised (Les Pooch, I think).


----------



## Kloliver

Lily123 said:


> The last group buy that I was in Karmasacat organised (Les Pooch, I think).


I was under the impression that it was Rowan, no?


----------



## Lily123

I don't know if it was the last group buy - it was a while ago - but it was one that Karma hosted and I participated in. Kudos to all who take on the massive effort involved in a group buy. I for one really appreciate it.


----------



## Tonjad

*I will take one of the 20 mm wood pin brush!*

If someone will put down for me please ! also the last spread sheet that was sent to my email did not have my 7 5/8" fine/coarse comb on my list and I am pretty sure I got in before case closed.................thanks to everyone who is organizing this !


----------



## oceanrose

I will take 3 of the Day To Day kits, wish I could take more but with them move I don't dare.

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) *3 LEFT*
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) *7 LEFT*
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*
*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
*#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1) *2 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) *6 LEFT*
*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)Oceanrose (3) 2 Left!
EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) *3 LEFT*
MISC:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 LEFT*

SJ223 7" Jasmine Straight Shear (1 per case)Pudel-Fan (1)[/QUOTE]*


----------



## minipoodlelover

Tonjad said:


> If someone will put down for me please ! also the last spread sheet that was sent to my email did not have my 7 5/8" fine/coarse comb on my list and I am pretty sure I got in before case closed.................thanks to everyone who is organizing this !


Hi Tonjad - I was still listed for the fine/coarse buttercomb (ref. post #279) instead of you, but I contacted Rowan about it and she made the correction on her spreadsheet. 

THANK YOU ROWAN FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK. YOU ARE MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Adding 20mm Wooden Pin brush for Tonjad

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) *3 LEFT*
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1)Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*
*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
*#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1) *2 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) *6 LEFT*
*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS:
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1)Oceanrose (3) 2 Left!
EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) *3 LEFT*
MISC:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 LEFT*

SJ223 7" Jasmine Straight Shear (1 per case)Pudel-Fan (1)*


----------



## SnorPuddel

*1 liter spray bottle*



poodlesplease said:


> I am having second thoughts about the 1 liter spray bottles (2) and the 20mm Gold Oval Pin Brush (1) - if someone was really wanting to take my place on these, go for it - if not I will happily still buy them to fill the cases.
> 
> Thanks!


I will be happy to take your place on the completed case for 1 of your spray bottles.
Maybe radiocricket, tokipoke, Canichita, Minipoodlelover or Tonjad will take the other one


----------



## minipoodlelover

Adding 2 Day to Day System Kits, 1 27mm purple fusion brush and 1 16 oz. Bottoms Up for Rowan

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/case) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) Rowan (1) *2 LEFT*
#A040 20 mm large wood pin brush (12 per case) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*
*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
*#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1) *2 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang (1) TINTLET (1) SnorPuddel (1) CT Girl (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) pixyia (1) Rowan (1) *5 LEFT*
*SHAMPOOS AND CONDITIONERS*:
#DTK Day to Day System Kit (12 /case)
Case 2: Dantes Mom (4) KristaLynn (1) Minipoodlelover (1) THEO'S MOM (1) Oceanrose (3) Rowan (2) Case Closed
*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
*#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) *3 LEFT*
*MISC:
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) SnorPuddel (1) Canichita (1) Minipoodlelover (1) Tonjad (1)*5 LEFT*

SJ223 7" Jasmine Straight Shear (1 per case) Pudel-Fan (1)


----------



## minipoodlelover

SnorPuddel said:


> I will be happy to take your place on the completed case for 1 of your spray bottles.
> Maybe radiocricket, tokipoke, Canichita, Minipoodlelover or Tonjad will take the other one




I will happily take from *poodlesplease* the other 1-liter spray bottle from the completed case. Thank you for the suggestion *SnorPuddel *


----------



## faerie

i'll take a fusion brush. it's purple. it's fusion.
i'm a happy fae.


----------



## Kloliver

*adding in Faerie*



SnorPuddel said:


> I will be happy to take your place on the completed case for 1 of your spray bottles or now 2 each?





minipoodlelover said:


> I will happily take from *poodlesplease* the other 1-liter spray bottle from the completed case. [/B]


*Ladies, does this mean you'd like me to remove your names from the current case?*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) Rowan (1) Faerie (1)*1 LEFT*
#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*
*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
*#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1) *2 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
*#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) *3 LEFT*
*MISC:
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT*


----------



## minipoodlelover

I really only need 1 spray bottle, but was keeping my name on the new list in case I was needed to help fill that case. It doesn't seem likely that will happen, but I guess you never know?

Since you removed me, that's fine!


----------



## Kloliver

minipoodlelover said:


> I really only need 1 spray bottle, but was keeping my name on the new list in case I was needed to help fill that case. It doesn't seem likely that will happen, but I guess you never know?
> 
> Since you removed me, that's fine!


I'm buying extra for putting out BBQ flames, plant sprayers, ironing (yeah right says DH) etc. I'm tired of buying ones at 1/2 the price which invariably break & quickly too. These are seriously well made & designed & have a rocker bottom so they don't tip over.


----------



## Melodyp77

when are orders due cause i can't decide on a couple of items.


----------



## Kloliver

*CLOSING WED 25th*

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 

*Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?*
Hit the quote button, copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX

*MelodyP77: we are only taking orders for the items listed.*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) Rowan (1) Faerie (1)*1 LEFT*
#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*
*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
*#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1) *2 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
*#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) *3 LEFT*
*MISC:
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT*


----------



## minipoodlelover

Adding 1 Peace and Kindness - this is a great product!
Also adding 1 Thick N Thicker 64 oz.

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) Rowan (1) Faerie (1)*1 LEFT*
#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*
*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
*#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1) Minipoodlelover (1) *1 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
*#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) Minipoodlelover (1)*2 LEFT*
*MISC:
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT*


----------



## Tonjad

Thanks MPL ! but I did not want to take yours! but will if you don't need it


----------



## Kloliver

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 

*Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?*
Hit the quote button, copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) Rowan (1) Faerie (1)*1 LEFT*
#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
*#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
*#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) KLOLIVER (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) Minipoodlelover (1)*2 LEFT*
*MISC:
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT*


----------



## Kloliver

Tonjad said:


> Thanks MPL ! but I did not want to take yours! but will if you don't need it


Are you referring to the 2 completed case spray bottles that were being given up? If so, they've been claimed by SP & MPL already as I understand it.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Kloliver said:


> Are you referring to the 2 completed case spray bottles that were being given up? If so, they've been claimed by SP & MPL already as I understand it.


No, we're referring to the fine/coarse buttercomb. I backed out of a case that was filled (per post #279) and gave Tonjad "my" buttercomb. When I received the spreadsheet with my order, I saw that I was still listed for the fine/coarse buttercomb so I contacted Rowan, who made the correction. Everything should be in order. The spray bottles are a different swap!


----------



## cailinriley

*Dropping out of the group buy...*

In all likelihood, I will be dropping out of the group buy. I have found a (relatively) local CC distributor (one of two in Canada) and I can't believe how reasonable the shipping costs are, even for the Kool Dry. While product prices are higher, the end price, for me, will be better than what I can expect from this group buy. Sorry...should have checked with the distributor earlier. 

If someone could take my spot for Peace & Kindness, I would truly appreciate it. (If not, can anyone give me an estimated shipping cost for that item, please? I can PM my city and postal code.) Many thanks.


----------



## Kloliver

cailinriley said:


> If someone could take my spot for Peace & Kindness, I would truly appreciate it.


Ok, that's me then, Rowan as I was first on the 2nd case list

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 

*Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?*
Hit the quote button, copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) Rowan (1) Faerie (1)*1 LEFT*
#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
*#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
*#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) Minipoodlelover (1)*3 LEFT*
*MISC:
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case)
Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT*


----------



## Kloliver

*2 days left to fill these cases or theses don't get ordered : (*

*EDIT: Scratch the above post. I misunderstood something.*

Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer  The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs :wink:

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 

*Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?*
Hit the quote button, copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple *(12/) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) Rowan (1) Faerie (1)*1 LEFT*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
*#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8"* (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
**#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
**#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz*(12/case) Kloliver (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) Minipoodlelover (1)*2 LEFT*
*MISC:*
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT*


----------



## poodlegang

*adding 1 peace and kindness*

GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th

Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?
Hit the quote button, copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX

BRUSHES AND COMBS:
#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple (12/) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) Rowan (1) Faerie (1)*1 LEFT*
#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker (12/case)
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz (4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz (12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz(12/case) Kloliver (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) Minipoodlelover (1) poodlegang(1)*1 left*
MISC:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT*


----------



## poodlegang

*adding 1 peace and kindness*

Hope this time i did it right,sorry.



Kloliver said:


> *EDIT: Scratch the above post. I misunderstood something.*
> 
> Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer  The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs :wink:
> 
> :bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt:
> 
> *Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?*
> Hit the quote button, copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX
> 
> *BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
> *#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple *(12/) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) Rowan (1) Faerie (1)*1 LEFT*
> *#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
> *#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8"* (12/case)
> Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) *2 LEFT
> *#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case)
> Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
> **#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
> *#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*
> 
> *EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
> **#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz*(12/case) Kloliver (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) Minipoodlelover (1)poodle gang (1)*1 LEFT*
> *MISC:*
> *#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT*


----------



## Kloliver

Hey PG, thx for editing :act-up:

ALL: instead of reposting you can edit your own post w/in the hour


----------



## Dante's Mom

Okay... okay... Go ahead and put me in for 1 #004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8" (please?). I don't want to mess up the format!


----------



## Kloliver

*Adding Dante's Mom*

Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer  The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs :wink:

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 

*Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?*
Hit the quote button, copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple *(12/) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) Rowan (1) Faerie (1) WOOHOO *1 LEFT*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
*#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8"* (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) Dante's Mom (1) WOOHOO *1 LEFT
*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
**#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
**#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz*(12/case) Kloliver (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) Minipoodlelover (1) PoodleGang (1)WOHOO *1 LEFT*
*MISC:*
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Addding last peace & kindness to fill case*

Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer  The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs :wink:

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 

*Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?*
Hit the quote button, copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple *(12/) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) Rowan (1) Faerie (1)*1 LEFT*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
*#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8"* (12/case)
Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) Dante's Mom *1 LEFT
*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
**#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

*EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12/case) Kloliver (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) Minipoodlelover (1) poodlegang (l) Pudel-Fan (1) CASE Complete
MISC:
#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT**


----------



## Kloliver

Thx for adding it Olie


----------



## Olie

Buttercomb - Case filled. I added Dantes in.



Pudel-Fan said:


> Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer  The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs :wink:
> 
> :bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt:
> 
> *Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?*
> Hit the quote button, copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX
> 
> *BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
> *#A027PR 27mm Fusion GroomGrip Purple *(12/) KLOLIVER (1) SnorPuddel (1) Pudel-Fan (1) MINIPOODLELOVER (1) Fairhavenmagick (1) Eclipse (1) radiocricket (1) Tonjad (1) TTUspoo(1) Rowan (1) Faerie (1)*1 LEFT*
> *#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
> *#004: Poodle Buttercomb 9 5/8"* (12/case)
> Case 2:Tonjad (1) Lily123 (1) afkar (1) minipoodlelover (1) akimpix (1) SnorPuddel (1) CsBella (1) Mel (1) Murphys (2) Dante's Mom (1) Olie (1)* CASE CLOSED
> *#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case)
> Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
> **#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
> *#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*
> 
> *EAR CLEANER & HEALTH/COMFORT:
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12/case) Kloliver (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) cailinriley (1) Riley's Mommy (1) Minipoodlelover (1) poodlegang (l) Pudel-Fan (1) CASE Complete
> MISC:
> #SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT**


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Oh poo I was thinking about snatching one of the poodle combs lol. Hmm going to have to see what else I can get instead


----------



## Kloliver

*Dawn's wants her #A040 so jump in poodle peeps*

*Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer  The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs :wink:*

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 

*Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?*
Hit the quote button, copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
**#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

*MISC:*
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT*


----------



## cailinriley

Still needing someone to take my spot for the case of Peace & Kindness. 

Kloliver...if you can put the Peace & Kindness case back up without my name, with one spot to fill so that someone has a chance to add their name, I would really appreciate it. If the case doesn't fill by Wednesday, I'll honour my original commitment, but I'd really like to bow out of this group buy. Thanks!!


----------



## Kloliver

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Oh poo I was thinking about snatching one of the poodle combs lol. Hmm going to have to see what else I can get instead


Dawns HIGHLY recommends this: 
*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*


----------



## Kloliver

*LadyScarlettHawk: Dawns HIGHLY recommends: *

*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*



*Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer  The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs :wink:*

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 

*Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?*
Hit the quote button, *THEN THEN THEN* copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
**#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

*HEALTH/COMFORT:
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12/case)* Kloliver (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) Riley's Mommy (1) Minipoodlelover (1) poodlegang (l) Pudel-Fan (1) *WOOT *1 LEFT People*
*MISC:*
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT*


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

I love mine too lol... but I have the small brush. Im still deciding between the wooden brush or the bottoms up and 2 spray bottles.

Are the finger rings a 12 per or 1 per case? If one per I may get a couple pairs of those.


----------



## Kloliver

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> I love mine too lol... but I have the small brush. Im still deciding between the wooden brush or the bottoms up and 2 spray bottles.
> 
> Are the finger rings a 12 per or 1 per case? If one per I may get a couple pairs of those.


Finger rings are single case items. As to the brush & bottles, get 'em all. YOU DESERVE IT! :wink: You _need_ the brush & the bottles are truly the _best_ I've ever seen. My hairdresser pal uses them exclusively in her salon.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Kloliver said:


> *:bolt: GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th  :bolt:
> *


*

I think that the finger rings are 1 set per case *


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

I am leaning more towards the bottles lol.. dont wanna go overboards with the spending.. you see how much Im already getting  lol. Otherwise I would. Hmmm..
Has anyone used the bottoms up? Is it better than the thick n thicker?


----------



## radiocricket

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 


Did the Purple Fusion Brushes get filled I hope? I didn't see a post for them but they're no longer on the list.

-Janice


----------



## minipoodlelover

radiocricket said:


> :bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt:
> 
> 
> Did the Purple Fusion Brushes get filled I hope? I didn't see a post for them but they're no longer on the list.
> 
> -Janice


I noticed the same thing. Maybe someone took the last brush and we missed it?


----------



## Olie

I believe Dawns got the last brush and it is closed.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Oh poo I was thinking about snatching one of the poodle combs lol. Hmm going to have to see what else I can get instead


Ladyscarletthawk - you can have "my" buttercomb if you want it. I already own one and thought it would be nice to have a second *just in case* - but I don't really need it. It's up to you! My brush cases have all filled, so I'm happy


----------



## Kloliver

Olie said:


> I believe Dawns got the last brush and it is closed.


Yes, but thx for the eyes in the sky folks. Appreciated.


----------



## Kloliver

*Current shop from list*

*Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer  The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs :wink:& Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug**

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 

*Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?*
Hit the quote button, *THEN THEN THEN* copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
**#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

*HEALTH/COMFORT:
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12/case)* Kloliver (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) Riley's Mommy (1) Minipoodlelover (1) poodlegang (l) Pudel-Fan (1) *WOOT *1 LEFT People*
*MISC:*
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT*


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Let me take the last bottle of Peace & Kindness 8 oz then.



Kloliver said:


> *Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer  The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs :wink:& Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug**
> 
> :bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt:
> 
> *Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?*
> Hit the quote button, *THEN THEN THEN* copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX
> 
> *BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
> *#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
> *#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case)
> Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
> **#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
> *#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*
> 
> *HEALTH/COMFORT:
> #081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12/case)* Kloliver (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) Riley's Mommy (1) Minipoodlelover (1) poodlegang (l) Pudel-Fan (1) schnauzerpoodle (1)
> *MISC:*
> *#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1)*7 LEFT*


----------



## cailinriley

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Let me take the last bottle of Peace & Kindness 8 oz then.


Thank you, Schnauzerpoodle. :kiss:


----------



## Mel

*1 spray bottle please :0)*

Add a spray bottle to my total please. Thanks :0) (I put it on the list below). 

*Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer  The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs :wink:& Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug**

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 

*Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?*
Hit the quote button, *THEN THEN THEN* copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
**#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

*HEALTH/COMFORT:
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12/case)* Kloliver (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) Riley's Mommy (1) Minipoodlelover (1) poodlegang (l) Pudel-Fan (1) schnauzerpoodle (1)* 0-LEFT *
*MISC:*
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1)*6 LEFT*


----------



## Sookster

Adding a spray bottle to my total. 

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 


*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
**#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

*HEALTH/COMFORT:
#081 Peace & Kindness 8 oz (12/case)* Kloliver (1) dawns (1) Theo'sMom (1) afkar (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) poodlesplease (1) Riley's Mommy (1) Minipoodlelover (1) poodlegang (l) Pudel-Fan (1) schnauzerpoodle (1)* 0-LEFT *
*MISC:*
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) *5 LEFT*


----------



## Kloliver

*WE are sooooooo close folks. Let's keep it going & close these cases so no one is disappointed. Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs & Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug*

If the 5 of you each add a sprayer- the case is complete!!! *

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 


*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) *6 LEFT*
*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
**#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*

*MISC:*
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) *5 LEFT*


----------



## rubymom

I will order one of the wood brushes and a sprayer.
Please, add me to the list!


----------



## SnorPuddel

*A Suggestion ..*



Kloliver said:


> *Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer  The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs :wink:& Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug**
> 
> :bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt:
> 
> *Will everyone pls add the above as a banner to your post?*
> Hit the quote button, *THEN THEN THEN* copy & make your own reply pasting what you copied plus additions. THX


I would like to see the spreadsheet of what we ordered one last time before we close out. It is such a huge buy, and I would like to make sure my order is accurate before we completely close out. Just in case there is something missing, or if it shows something I didn't order or want, and the case won't be full.

Does that make sense ?


----------



## Tonjad

Koliver, could you add one more for me ? 1 ltr bottle sprayer.....Thanks! Now if we could combine the brushes......I'd rather the slicker brush but would take either !


----------



## Theo'sMom

Adding a wood brush and a sprayer for Rubymom. Adding a sprayer for myself too, to help close the case.



Kloliver said:


> *WE are sooooooo close folks. Let's keep it going & close these cases so no one is disappointed. Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs & Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug*
> 
> If the 5 of you each add a sprayer- the case is complete!!! *
> 
> :bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt:
> 
> 
> *BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
> *#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1) RUBYMOM (1) *5 LEFT*
> *#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case)
> Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*
> 
> *COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
> **#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
> *#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1)*5 LEFT*
> 
> *MISC:*
> *#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) RUBYMOM (1) Theo's Mom (1) *3 LEFT*


----------



## faerie

SnorPuddel said:


> I would like to see the spreadsheet of what we ordered one last time before we close out. It is such a huge buy, and I would like to make sure my order is accurate before we completely close out. Just in case there is something missing, or if it shows something I didn't order or want, and the case won't be full.
> 
> Does that make sense ?


does rowan have your email? she's been keeping up with the orders offline since she unfortunately has been banned. (HUGE SHAME!)


----------



## RileysMommy

I will also take 2 spray bottles to try and help close that case...if, again, someone would add it for me!

Thanks everyone for all the hard work that has already been and will be put into this! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## faerie

i am so glad you did that because it saves me the temptation


----------



## RileysMommy

WELL...there IS still ONE left to close the case!!


----------



## SnorPuddel

*My apologies *



faerie said:


> does rowan have your email? she's been keeping up with the orders offline since she unfortunately has been banned. (HUGE SHAME!)


I just checked my email, and I see I got another email a couple days ago...
sorry ... I haven't really been online this weekend .. busy weekend with Baldr herding on Saturday and then poodle grooming on Sunday.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

*sprayers(2) bottoms up(1)*

Ok going for the 2 sprayers and a bottoms up.. still thinking on the brush.. may be nice to have the larger brush.. I would def do it had it been the 27 mm

*WE are sooooooo close folks. Let's keep it going & close these cases so no one is disappointed. Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs & Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug*

If the 5 of you each add a sprayer- the case is complete!!! *

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 


*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1)RUBYMOM (1) *5 LEFT*
*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
**#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*1 LEFT*
*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1) Ladyscarletthawk (1) *4 LEFT*

*MISC:*
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) RUBYMOM (1) Theo's Mom (1) Ladyscarletthawk (2)*1 LEFT*


----------



## faerie

RileysMommy said:


> WELL...there IS still ONE left to close the case!!


:afraid::ahhhhh:

backing away from the thread ...........

hoping someone else gets it before i cave.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Dang it takes soo long to get the post in order that you posted you wanted 2 sprayers before I sent mine .. is it cool if I take the 2 and you get the last one?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

minipoodlelover said:


> Ladyscarletthawk - you can have "my" buttercomb if you want it. I already own one and thought it would be nice to have a second *just in case* - but I don't really need it. It's up to you! My brush cases have all filled, so I'm happy


No that's cool Im in the same boat cept I have 2 and thought about getting a third.. Go ahead and get your second comb, it's well worth having the second. I'll wait for next time .


----------



## radiocricket

I'll take the last sprayer and will take another Thick 'n Thicker if no one else is interested.

(Or if I missed something and all the sprayers are gone, that's fine!)

-Janice


----------



## RileysMommy

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Dang it takes soo long to get the post in order that you posted you wanted 2 sprayers before I sent mine .. is it cool if I take the 2 and you get the last one?




If you will fix the order thing...I will let you have 2 and I will take the last one!  

Thanks!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

RileysMommy said:


> If you will fix the order thing...I will let you have 2 and I will take the last one!
> 
> Thanks!


Sweeeeet!!!:adore: Ok nobody post till I fix this order and Ill add radio's order too!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

*Adding rileysmom sprayer and radiocricket tnt*

Adding final sprayer and final tnt!! woo hooo!!! Now we need to figure out the last bit of it!!
Ok going for the 2 sprayers and a bottoms up.. still thinking on the brush.. may be nice to have the larger brush.. I would def do it had it been the 27 mm

*WE are sooooooo close folks. Let's keep it going & close these cases so no one is disappointed. Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs & Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug*

If the 5 of you each add a sprayer- the case is complete!!! *

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 


*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1)RUBYMOM (1) *5 LEFT*
*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
**#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (2) radiocricket (1)Minipoodlelover (1)*CASE CLOSED*
*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1) Ladyscarletthawk (1) *4 LEFT*

*MISC:*
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) RUBYMOM (1) Theo's Mom (1) Ladyscarletthawk (2) Rileysmom (1) * CASE CLOSED*


----------



## radiocricket

Revising the Thick 'N Thicker (was posted to CT Girl, should have been me)

*WE are sooooooo close folks. Let's keep it going & close these cases so no one is disappointed. Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs & Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug*

*

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 


*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1)RUBYMOM (1) *5 LEFT*
*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
**#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (2)Minipoodlelover (1)*CASE CLOSED*
*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1) Ladyscarletthawk (1) *4 LEFT*

*MISC:*
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) RUBYMOM (1) Theo's Mom (1) Ladyscarletthawk (2) Rileysmom (1) * CASE CLOSED*


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

whoopsie sorry


----------



## radiocricket

Thanks- but no big deal!!

-Janice


----------



## judyf

I already have the wood pin brush, and I love it. I would be happy to buy another one #A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush to help with the case, on the assumption that Lucy (aka the Beaver these days) is likely to one day chew up the one I have. 

Could somebody with more computer skills than I please add it and do the text color thing, and also add one (1) F21A Aqua sparkle fingers, Pkg of 2, Size 21mm for me?

Thanks for all the hard work on this project. Judyf


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Adding wood pin brush and finger rings for judyf*

*WE are sooooooo close folks. Let's keep it going & close these cases so no one is disappointed. Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer The Spray bottles are great for houseplants, BBQ flareups, laundry..... dogs & Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug*

*

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 


*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1)RUBYMOM (1) judyf (1) *4 LEFT*
*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:
**#074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein 64 oz *(4/case)CT Girl (1) radiocricket (2)Minipoodlelover (1)*CASE CLOSED*
*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1) Ladyscarletthawk (1) *4 LEFT*

*MISC:*
*#SP10 Double Action Trigger Sprayer 1 ltr* (12/case) Case 2: radiocricket (2) tokipoke (1) Canichita (1) Tonjad (1) Mel (1) Sookster (1) RUBYMOM (1) Theo's Mom (1) Ladyscarletthawk (2) Rileysmom (1) * CASE CLOSED*[/QUOTE]

F21A Aqua Sparkle Finger rings (pkg of 2) size 21mm - judyf (1)


----------



## csbella

I'd take a sprayer if needed to close the case.


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Thanks, csbella, but the sprayer case is closed. Just a few items to go if anyone is still interested.


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Clearing Out Closed Cases*

*WE are sooooooo close folks. Let's keep it going & close these cases so no one is disappointed. Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer & Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug*

*

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 


*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1)RUBYMOM (1) judyf (1) *4 LEFT*

*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*

*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1) Ladyscarletthawk (1) *4 LEFT*


----------



## Minnie

*WE are sooooooo close folks. Let's keep it going & close these cases so no one is disappointed. Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer & Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug**

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 

*Adding (1) A040 20mm wood pin brush and (1) #084 Bottoms Up 16 oz*

*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1)RUBYMOM (1) judyf (1), MINNIE *3 LEFT*

*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*

*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1) Ladyscarletthawk (1), MINNIE (1) *3 LEFT*


----------



## csbella

Could someone put me down for:

1 wood pin brush
1 set of 21mm Bright Purple Sparkle Finger Rings 
1 set of 21mm Aqua Sparkle Finger Rings.


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Adding wood pin brush & Blue & Aqua finger rings for Csbella*

*WE are sooooooo close folks. Let's keep it going & close these cases so no one is disappointed. Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer & Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug**

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 



*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1)RUBYMOM (1) judyf (1), MINNIE (1) csbella (1) *2 LEFT*

*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), SnorPuddel (1) *7 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*

*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1) Ladyscarletthawk (1), MINNIE (1) *3 LEFT*

F21BPR Bright Purple Sparkle finger rings (pkg set of 2) -csbella (1)
F21A Aqua Sparkle finger rings (set of 2 per pkg) - csbella (1)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Csbella, I was in a hurry so I put up the wrong color for the finger rings at first I think they are correct now. Let me know if I messed up and I will change them.


----------



## SnorPuddel

*Giving up Slickr for Wood Brush*

*WE are sooooooo close folks. Let's keep it going & close these cases so no one is disappointed. Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer & Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug**

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 



*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1)RUBYMOM (1) judyf (1), MINNIE (1) csbella (1) SnorPuddel (1) *1 LEFT*

*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), *8 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*

*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1) Ladyscarletthawk (1), MINNIE (1) *3 LEFT*

F21BPR Bright Purple Sparkle finger rings (pkg set of 2) -csbella (1)
F21A Aqua Sparkle finger rings (set of 2 per pkg) - csbella (1)

*** Now I do not see a color attached to the wood pin brush, I would LOVE if we could get it in purple, pretty pretty please , same price, just prettier & purple A040PR  *


----------



## radiocricket

I'll take the last wood pin brush!

*WE are sooooooo close folks. Let's keep it going & close these cases so no one is disappointed. Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer & Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug**

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 



*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1)RUBYMOM (1) judyf (1), MINNIE (1) csbella (1) SnorPuddel (1) radiocricket (1) *Case Closed*

*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), *8 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*

*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1) Ladyscarletthawk (1), MINNIE (1) *3 LEFT*

F21BPR Bright Purple Sparkle finger rings (pkg set of 2) -csbella (1)
F21A Aqua Sparkle finger rings (set of 2 per pkg) - csbella (1)

*** Now I do not see a color attached to the wood pin brush, I would LOVE if we could get it in purple, pretty pretty please , same price, just prettier & purple A040PR  *

I don't have a color preference on the A040.

-radiocricket


----------



## Olie

*#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb*

Would anyone want this comb? 

I ordered the big comb and forgot I had this one from my earlier order. If not I will keep it to maintain the completed case but if anyone wants dibs please let me know as I won't really need it...


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Radiocricket:* the A040 is on the dealers list as ; 20mm Oval wood pin brush large which is a brush with a polished wood handle.

*the A040 (followed by2 letters)*are the wooden pin brushes with the fusion grip that are the ones in color. If you check your list they are the same price. I have both and prefer the fusion grip style. Is everyone who signed up interested in the plain (smooth) wood handle or do they want the fusion grip?

I wonder if people signed up thinking is was a wooden pin with fusion handle or if anyone is looking for the plain wood colored handle?

*Radiocricket* why don't you check it out with the other buyers, if they agree on the purple color is should be changed to *A040PR*


----------



## Theo'sMom

I don't care about the color and the material as long as the actual brush is the same (20mm and same feel for the dog) and the price is the same. I originally wanted the wooden handle, but I'm willing to be flexible as a thank you to the kind people who completed the case! Thanks.


----------



## radiocricket

I just checked the ChrisSystems website and the difference between the A040 (the one we've ordered) and the KoolColor Fusion ones (other than color) are the the Fusion ones are non-slip- which sounds good to me! I'm all for the colored ones and have no color preference. Who's the member that wanted this item the most? I'm fine with having them decide which we should go with.

-Janice


----------



## KristaLynn

I just wanted to post and say that I'm okay if the slicker brush doesn't close which it doesn't look like it will. I hope the other people still on the list are okay too since I don't think we're going to get 8 last minute buyers.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Adding finger rings

*WE are sooooooo close folks. Let's keep it going & close these cases so no one is disappointed. Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer & Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug**

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 



*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1)RUBYMOM (1) judyf (1), MINNIE (1) csbella (1) SnorPuddel (1) radiocricket (1) *Case Closed*

*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), *8 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*

*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1) Ladyscarletthawk (1), MINNIE (1) *3 LEFT*

Ladyscarletthawk is willing to buy a 2nd bottoms up to fill the case.. of course will give it up if someone else really wants my second bottle more. Perhaps if 2 or 3(if you really want it) gets a second bottle we can close this case too!

F21BPR Bright Purple Sparkle finger rings (pkg set of 2) -csbella (1)
F21A Aqua Sparkle finger rings (set of 2 per pkg) - csbella (1)
F21RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings (21 mm) – Pkg of 2 - Ladyscarletthawk (1)
F25RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings (25 mm) – Pkg of 2 - Ladyscarletthawk (1)

*** Now I do not see a color attached to the wood pin brush, I would LOVE if we could get it in purple, pretty pretty please , same price, just prettier & purple A040PR  *

I don't have a color preference on the A040.

-radiocricket


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

KristaLynn said:


> I just wanted to post and say that I'm okay if the slicker brush doesn't close which it doesn't look like it will. I hope the other people still on the list are okay too since I don't think we're going to get 8 last minute buyers.


Unless the 4 of you bought 2 xtra slickers each


----------



## Tonjad

*I am ok with no slicker brush to.............*

Really


----------



## KristaLynn

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Unless the 4 of you bought 2 xtra slickers each


 :bulgy-eyes: That's a lot of slickers! I'm going to a show in a couple weekends I'll probably just buy ONE there. We don't tend to have awesome brand name stuff at our shows here but it will get me to the next group buy. :biggrin1:


----------



## Pudel-Fan

KristaLynn said:


> I just wanted to post and say that I'm okay if the slicker brush doesn't close which it doesn't look like it will. I hope the other people still on the list are okay too since I don't think we're going to get 8 last minute buyers.


Agreed I won't miss the slicker if that case doesn't close, I have ordered plenty and my box won't be empty when it comes. resent:


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

KristaLynn said:


> :bulgy-eyes: That's a lot of slickers! I'm going to a show in a couple weekends I'll probably just buy ONE there. We don't tend to have awesome brand name stuff at our shows here but it will get me to the next group buy. :biggrin1:


Just saying lol:angel:.. well you can always pick up a Bottoms up only half the priiice:devil: !!! Just need 2 or 3 buyers!


----------



## KristaLynn

I've never used Bottom's up...what does it do?


----------



## CT Girl

Bottoms up Coat Lifter is a concentrated thickening and bodifying spray that lifts and separates while enhancing luster, volume and manageability. It can be diluted. This is from the CC book - I have never used it but it sounds interesting.


----------



## KristaLynn

How is that different from the Thick & Thicker? I have 4 system kits coming so 4 bottles of that.


----------



## dawns

radiocricket said:


> I just checked the ChrisSystems website and the difference between the A040 (the one we've ordered) and the KoolColor Fusion ones (other than color) are the the Fusion ones are non-slip- which sounds good to me! I'm all for the colored ones and have no color preference. Who's the member that wanted this item the most? I'm fine with having them decide which we should go with.
> 
> -Janice


It doesnt matter to me either, i just wanted the brush, so if the majority want the colored one go with that then.


----------



## judyf

I'll go with the purple brush, too.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Me neither but always looking for the best volumizer/ thickner.. overall make my hair stand up poofy without hairspray and without feeling like I got something in my hair for my show dog. 

If we can get buyers for 2 of the bottoms up out of the 3 left and cant get the thrid put me down for the last bottle so I will have a total of 2 bottles. I guess if I dont like it I ll use it on my clients lol. But seriously I didnt put my name on a 2nd bottle in case someone else wants it. Not sure what time the buy closes but Ill be at work till late this evening and wont be able to do much more. So if someone has my back and watch the buy, add me the 2nd bottle if you have to .


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

KristaLynn said:


> How is that different from the Thick & Thicker? I have 4 system kits coming so 4 bottles of that.


Here's the page with styling aids:

Styling Aids for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats

I was sold on the humidity protection... we have tons of humidity here. Stuff that worked in the dry conditions of Alaska dont work for didly here in the south...


----------



## CT Girl

This is suppose to be long lasting and not stiff, heavy or tacky with added humidity protection. It closes and aligns the cuticle layer increasing shine and also works as a sizing agent to lock in the shape.

This is all straight from the CC book because I don't really know. To me it sounds like thick and thicker is like a gel you would use for your hair and Bottoms Up sounds more like a hairspray that is not stiff or tacky. This is just my best guess from their write up.


----------



## Olie

*#000 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb*

Just bumping this back up 



Olie said:


> Would anyone want this comb?
> 
> I ordered the big comb and forgot I had this one from my earlier order. If not I will keep it to maintain the completed case but if anyone wants dibs please let me know as I won't really need it...


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

CT Girl said:


> This is suppose to be long lasting and not stiff, heavy or tacky with added humidity protection. It closes and aligns the cuticle layer increasing shine and also works as a sizing agent to lock in the shape.
> 
> This is all straight from the CC book because I don't really know. To me it sounds like thick and thicker is like a gel you would use for your hair and Bottoms Up sounds more like a hairspray that is not stiff or tacky. This is just my best guess from their write up.


Not sure but I doubt its like a hairspray but I could be wrong.. Have to mix it with water to use it. TNT(the one in the systems sets) you HAVE to use after u bathe (or I would have bought the last gallon myself) or youll get more of a spidery web mess.. Not good for my show dog..


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

I'll take one of the Bottoms Up


----------



## oceanrose

I'll take a bottle of Bottom's up too. That should make it close to closing out, or actually close out the case.:act-up:


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

*WE are sooooooo close folks. Let's keep it going & close these cases so no one is disappointed. Think of buying multiples as gifts: Mother's/ Father's Day, Xmas, a thank you or tip for your pro groomer & Dawns REALLY wants her #A040 brush *plug plug**

:bolt: *GROUP BUY CLOSING WED 25th * :bolt: 



*BRUSHES AND COMBS:*
*#A040 20mm lrg wood pin brush* (12/) Theo's Mom (1) poodlesplease (1) TTUSpoo (1) dawns (1) Lily123 (1) Tonjad (1)RUBYMOM (1) judyf (1), MINNIE (1) csbella (1) SnorPuddel (1) radiocricket (1) *Case Closed*

*#A5VIII Mark VIII Round Head Slicker *(12/case) 
Case 2: KristaLynn (1) Pudel-Fan (1) Tonjad (1) PoodlePowerBC (1), *8 LEFT*

*COAT PRODUCTS & TREATMENTS & STYLING AIDS:*

*#084 Bottoms Up 16 oz *(12/case) poodlegang(1) TINTLET(1) SnorPuddel(1) CT Girl(1) MINIPOODLELOVER(1) pixyia(1) Rowan(1) Ladyscarletthawk (2), MINNIE (1) Lilah+Jasper (1) Oceanrose (1) Case Closed[/COLOR]


F21BPR Bright Purple Sparkle finger rings (pkg set of 2) -csbella (1)
F21A Aqua Sparkle finger rings (set of 2 per pkg) - csbella (1)
F21RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings (21 mm) – Pkg of 2 - Ladyscarletthawk (1)
F25RB Royal Blue Sparkle Finger Rings (25 mm) – Pkg of 2 - Ladyscarletthawk (1)

*** Now I do not see a color attached to the wood pin brush, I would LOVE if we could get it in purple, pretty pretty please , same price, just prettier & purple A040PR  *

I don't have a color preference on the A040.


----------



## minipoodlelover

*64 oz. Thick N Thicker*

Does anybody want "my" #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein (64 oz.) ? I would like to give it up, but if no one wants it I will still buy it to maintain the case quantity.


----------



## Melodyp77

please add the sv130 vertex blender chunker 7" 22 teeth of the celestial series


----------



## tintlet

minipoodlelover said:


> Does anybody want "my" #074 Thick N Thicker Volume Response Foaming Protein (64 oz.) ? I would like to give it up, but if no one wants it I will still buy it to maintain the case quantity.


I will take your thick and thicker


----------



## faerie

Lol. Beat me to it!


----------



## Tonjad

What are sparkle rings ?


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Sparkle rings fit inside the finger holes of shears to adjust the fit of the shears. They also give a little better finger grip.


----------



## Pudel-Fan

*Chris Christensen Group Buy Is Closed*

:closed:


*THE CHRIS CHRISTENSEN GROUP BUY IS NOW CLOSED* :closed:


----------



## Lily123

I'm happy for the wooden brushes to be ordered in the purple grip - happy to go with whatever is decided. Just thrilled to be getting this brush. Thanks to all who ordered in the last couple of days.


----------



## minipoodlelover

tintlet said:


> I will take your thick and thicker


Thank you so much!


----------



## plumcrazy

Pudel-Fan said:


> :closed:
> 
> 
> *THE CHRIS CHRISTENSEN GROUP BUY IS NOW CLOSED* :closed:


At Rowan's request I'm going to close this thread to further conversation so no one adds any further orders. I will start a new thread for any new questions and/or discussion regarding this group buy. 

Thanks!

Barb


----------

